# Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: The Fuckery Continues!



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm really hyped for this RAW! Mostly because of Bryan/Punk, Ziggler, and Christian/Rhodes. Now that the Apex Predator is gone they have more time to build Dolph into a legit solo competitor. Maybe have him feud against Swagger and turn face in the process?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh, wow. It's so great to see John Cena make his return after an entire fourteen days away from live WWE television. This is momentous. This surely blows away Stone Cold Steve Austin's return at Backlash 2000; The Undertaker's return at Judgment Day 2000; Triple H's Madison Square Garden comeback in early 2002; Bret Hart returning to a WWE television program in early 2010; The Rock's return after seven long years on St. Valentine's Day 2011... John Cena, after two painfully interminable weeks, is finally set to return! And in a hot feud with someone he's _never_ fought before, The Big Show! Gee willikers.

Hope that guy with the WWE Championship can stay in one piece, btw.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Think I'll start tuning in till after the No Way Out PPV. Don't think I'll miss much of anything I think anyway. Haven't tuned in the last 2 weeks cause of finals, and think I'll start watching WWE programming once again after they're done and summer starts.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



DesolationRow said:


> Oh, wow. It's so great to see John Cena make his return after an entire fourteen days away from live WWE television. This is momentous. This surely blows away Stone Cold Steve Austin's return at Backlash 2000; The Undertaker's return at Judgment Day 2000; Triple H's Madison Square Garden comeback in early 2002; Bret Hart returning to a WWE television program in early 2010; The Rock's return after seven long years on St. Valentine's Day 2011... John Cena, after two painfully interminable weeks, is finally set to return! And in a hot feud with someone he's _never_ fought before, The Big Show! Gee willikers.
> 
> Hope that guy with the WWE Championship can stay in one piece, btw.


Lol, well said DesolationRow.

Cenas return to beat the odds and put away Big Show is extremely exciting.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck. He hasn't been on in 14 days and they are seriously making this a momentous occasion, it's gonna bite em in the ass when he has to take an extended vacation and they'll have *gasp* have someone else in the spotlight! What would they do if Cena right now asked for time off, demanded it. No Orton, Jericho, Mysterio or Cena. LOL. 

I used to love ziggler, but his neverending boring fucking Swagger jerk off tag has been boring as fuck, especially with Vickie. If he actually goes solo and tries to fucking go for titles, starts winning matches, I'll gain interest, and so will other people, and he can actually maybe win a title. I want him to go off script again, say shit he wants to, show them that he is going to take the risk to get over with the fans, just like Heyman said, hopefully he won't get in shit by idiot Vince if he does again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hoping Ziggler does something good.

Hoping for a good show since I've got about 10 friends coming over and half of them only have seen MITB '11 and WM 28 over my house before. The other half are fairly knowledgeable but I gotta impress these people. :side:


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I hope punk can stay in one piece.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Brye said:


> Hoping Ziggler does something good.
> 
> Hoping for a good show since I've got about 10 friends coming over and half of them only have seen MITB '11 and WM 28 over my house before. The other half are fairly knowledgeable but I gotta impress these people. :side:


I don't even bother talking to my friends about wrestling cause they all think "it's fake so it's stupid".


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Guess BEEG will remind us at least 50 times tonight that he has an IRONCLAD CONTRACT WITH A BIG FAT BONUS!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

UGH. Another week, another atrociously awful cringe-worthy corny promo with a stupid smile and roaring boos from the crowd. 

Cant wait for greendayedgehead to come out and post "HE IS THE GREATEST ON THE MIC!!!11!" *Derp*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Which joker is always rating the Raw Thread wih 1 star?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Brye said:


> Hoping Ziggler does something good.
> 
> Hoping for a good show since I've got about 10 friends coming over and half of them only have seen MITB '11 and WM 28 over my house before. The other half are fairly knowledgeable but I gotta impress these people. :side:


Just put on the RAW after WM and hope they don't notice. :side:


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This Raw could be a good one, if played right. 
-----------------------
John Cena returning is a good thing. Think of all the smiles on the children's faces. This could win OMG moment of the year.
-----------------------
After what happened at Smackdown I'm hoping for a segment with Bryan and AJ in the ring. Bryan tells her she's been naughty then spanks her till her ass glows red. Then Punk comes to make the save. Then Kane beats them both down and then choke slams both of them through burning tables.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Not hyped for RAW at all.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Should be another fun Raw. Hoping Ryder ends his Goldberg-esque streak here in week #5.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



DesolationRow said:


> Oh, wow. It's so great to see John Cena make his return after an entire fourteen days away from live WWE television. This is momentous. This surely blows away Stone Cold Steve Austin's return at Backlash 2000; The Undertaker's return at Judgment Day 2000; Triple H's Madison Square Garden comeback in early 2002; Bret Hart returning to a WWE television program in early 2010; The Rock's return after seven long years on St. Valentine's Day 2011... John Cena, after two painfully interminable weeks, is finally set to return! And in a hot feud with someone he's _never_ fought before, The Big Show! Gee willikers.
> 
> Hope that guy with the WWE Championship can stay in one piece, btw.


In before his return gets #1 on a WWE.com list of the 50 greatest returns of all time.

I haven't been close to enthused by Raw or the WWE since Extreme Rules so I doubt tonight will be any different. Talk about a post-Wrestlemania lull. I want to see Bryan with the stick at least twice tonight, he's become an attraction to me. He's getting the sort of "okay let's pay attention now Bryan is cutting a promo" aura about him which is what I felt with Punk before last summer. I'd like to see Bryan be involved with one of the big story lines of the summer to be honest and the groundwork he does in this period, like Punk this time last year, will be what sets him up for that.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wonder who will be the main focus of the show, John Cena? or maybe the WWE Champion?


:cena2


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

1. Walks out to entrance music.
2. Salutes the crowd.
3. Bores us to death.

Yay! John Cena's back!


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Dude missed ONE show. One show. One fucking RAW lol. SMH at WWE. The forcing never stops.

Guarantee he will fuck up the show as always. SMH at Big Show vs Cena part 459 closing out RAW and main eventing NWO


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I.predict one hour and fifteen minutes ofCena and Show and fifteen minutes of wrestling.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Not excited for this at all other than the fact I will be watching live (no school this week) on a stream and so can get that live feel with tweets and shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

A Mlooking forward to see where the Ziggler stuff and WWE title feud go. Sorry even though Big Show's performace last week was very good still find myself not carign to much about the Cena/Show stuff. I've just seen Cen "overcome" Monster heel Big Show to many times before.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Don't forget that because Cena wasn't on the show last week we the audience will need 400 more fucking recaps and replays than we usually get to explain why Cena should be mad at Show.

Although I'd fucking LOL if Cena came back on Raw and just sold a concussion like he didn't remember anything that happened so he is super-chummy with Big Show.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I wonder who will be the main focus of the show, John Cena? or maybe the WWE Champion?
> 
> 
> :cena2


Cena wasnt here last week and cm punk was awful.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amuroray said:


> Cena wasnt here last week and cm punk was awful.


CM Punk was awful how? He had a really good match with Daniel Bryan and a fun segment with Big Johnny.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God I hate Cena so, so passionately.


----------



## unknownuser (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Really hope we're going to see some time dedicated to Ziggler tonight, would love to see them set up a match for him at No Way Out.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hoping Ziggler shines tonight. Some AJ/Bryan/Punk/Kane stuff would be sweet too.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

*Cena's "Big" rebuttal*
The Cenation leader was conspicuously absent last week while Big Show ran rampant through the WWE locker room – most notably, Brodus Clay and WWE Tag Team Champions R-Truth & Kofi Kingston. However, John Cena is slated to appear on this Monday’s Raw SuperShow in Greenville, S.C., where he’ll surely address Show’s comments from last week, not to mention the newly-added Steel Cage stipulation to their match at No Way Out. What will the Cenation leader have to say to his towering foe?

*Ziggler walks the lonely road*
To put it mildly, it looks like Dolph Ziggler wants out of his current arrangement with Vickie Guerrero and Jack Swagger. Their long-running tag team hasn’t accrued enough success to keep The Showoff invested, and The All-American American’s ill-timed interference cost Ziggler an opportunity to prove his mettle against World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus on SmackDown. Dolph’s status with his manager and partner is iffy at best right now; one more misstep and The Showoff could bid his associates a “later, marks” and make his own merry way.

*The many woes of CM Punk*
After what transpired at SmackDown Friday night, CM Punk will officially defend his WWE Title against Daniel Bryan and Kane in a Triple Threat Match at No Way Out. Judging from the way these three have pummeled each other in recent weeks, Punk’s going to have to think on his feet if he even hopes to make it to No Way Out in one piece. Plus, with AJ still shadowing The Second City Saint like a puppy, the champion will have just one more distraction to deal with while he tries to keep his title and body safe leading up to the pay-per-view. Can Punk keep his ducks in a row, or will three x-factors prove too much for the champion to deal with?

*Is a wounded Funkasaurus the most dangerous kind?*
Brodus Clay suffered a host of injuries at the hands of the rampaging Big Show last week. It’ll take more than a few scrapes to keep the big man down, but if Raw and SmackDown GM John Laurinaitis forces The Funkasaurus to compete, it could put his undefeated streak in unprecedented jeopardy. Plenty of Superstars could be clamoring for a piece of The Funky One. Perhaps The Miz, whose on-and-off rivalry with Clay has yet to yield success?

*Biding his time*
It appears that Cody Rhodes has been biding his time since Christian beat him for the Intercontinental Title in a surprise return at WWE Over the Limit. While Captain Charisma gets back into his groove against a slew of opponents, the former champion has mostly been issuing pontifications from the TitanTron and sitting in on commentary while scouting the champion in the ring. It’s been two weeks of study now; when will Rhodes decide to try giving Christian a piece of his mind in the ring?

WWE.com's official preview for the show, nice to see they are continuing the Ziggler break-up angle. Actually quite looking forward to Raw tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I must force myself to skip this. The main feud is freaking John Cena and Big Show. Orton and Jericho are suspended, and I couldn't give a fuck less about AJ's character development, so in short, I have nothing to get excited about. Better focus on all the shit I have to finish for school this week before this year is over. At least WWE are kind enough to put together a bad enough product that it can stop distracting me from the real priority.


----------



## wrestlingfan69 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

tbf, cena shuld return and shove a giant pot o gold up his rectum, than shooot it out while yelling GOLD COINZ 4 EVERIONE!!!!
:cena :kanye


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Evolution said:


> In before his return gets #1 on a WWE.com list of the 50 greatest returns of all time.
> 
> I haven't been close to enthused by Raw or the WWE since Extreme Rules so I doubt tonight will be any different. Talk about a post-Wrestlemania lull. I want to see Bryan with the stick at least twice tonight, he's become an attraction to me. He's getting the sort of "okay let's pay attention now Bryan is cutting a promo" aura about him which is what I felt with Punk before last summer. I'd like to see Bryan be involved with one of the big story lines of the summer to be honest and the groundwork he does in this period, like Punk this time last year, will be what sets him up for that.


Raw has been moribund since Extreme Rules, while Smackdown has been gaining steam. It is an interesting comparison.

Bryan has been playing a hot hand. The storyline with AJ and Kane is quite intriguing and has many possibilities. Let's hope they focus on it just a little bit between Cena/Show/Ace ruling most of the rest of the program.

Based on what *DoubleDeckerBar* posted from WWE.com's preview of the show, I'm going to make the very safe prediction that they are going to have an angry, more-brutal-than-ever-before Brodus Clay "take The Miz out" in a match tonight, thus writing Miz out while he shoots _Marine 3_.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

John Cena returns? DOSE RATINGS

:vince2 :vince2 :vince2


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Is OP trolling or is this really written on WWE.com? How can staying away from TV for one week be called as a return?

As far as Ziggler, I have never been this excited for the guy and overall for any midcarder in quite some time, I think he may surprise us positively with his new attitude change, he was dominating Sheamus during his match and showed what a badass wrestler he is with submission hold after submission hold and grappling from hell galore. The guy has always been good, but when he gets to show offense in his matches he blows me away. I liked that he still kept his fast talking/rambling promo style on the segment on SD despite beeing more intense, I think the guy understands that he can't just be another intense wrestler and expect to get over, but kept what made him different above that to stand out and get a push that will get him to the next level, a natural progression for once instead of dropping all the old character traits for once, especially remarkable for a midcarder considering that even maineventers suddenly forget about who they once were once they develop/turn alignments.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Cena's "Big" rebuttal*
> The Cenation leader was conspicuously absent last week while Big Show ran rampant through the WWE locker room – most notably, Brodus Clay and WWE Tag Team Champions R-Truth & Kofi Kingston. However, John Cena is slated to appear on this Monday’s Raw SuperShow in Greenville, S.C., where he’ll surely address Show’s comments from last week, not to mention the newly-added Steel Cage stipulation to their match at No Way Out. What will the Cenation leader have to say to his towering foe?
> 
> *Ziggler walks the lonely road*
> ...


It seems like WWE just told people everything that'll happen on Raw. In 90 minutes, those 5 things will happen, and that's it basically


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'll watch the first hour of RAW. If it sucks I'm tuning out until after No Way Out.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

NOTHING at all to be excited about on this show.

John Cena - Don't care about

Big Show - Same

Punk - Don't care about

Bryan - While I'm a fan, I don't care atm

Kane - Ugh


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Evolution said:


> In before his return gets #1 on a WWE.com list of the 50 greatest returns of all time.
> 
> I haven't been close to enthused by Raw or the WWE since Extreme Rules so I doubt tonight will be any different. Talk about a post-Wrestlemania lull. I want to see Bryan with the stick at least twice tonight, he's become an attraction to me. He's getting the sort of "okay let's pay attention now Bryan is cutting a promo" aura about him which is what I felt with Punk before last summer. I'd like to see Bryan be involved with one of the big story lines of the summer to be honest and the groundwork he does in this period, like Punk this time last year, will be what sets him up for that.


If you look at the way the WWE has treated the Punk/bryan feud I will be amazed if Bryan gets mic time, especially with the ratings his segments bring in. WWE doesn't really seem to care about this feud and it fills like they view it as filler. I bet you the most that happens tonight is one of them interefering in the other's match (against someone who most likely a midcarder). TBH, I think Bryan time in the spotlight is going to be up soon. Maybe he'll be able to work his way bacck up, but he most likely is going to go back to midcard hell.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The only thing I'm really hyped for is Ziggler.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

There's practically nothing to look forward to for tonight's show. Don't have interest for either of the two angles. Think I might skip this one and check out anything worth checking out tomorrow on Youtube.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kinda actually looking forward to RAW more than last week. Probably because it's following up from the things that happened last week. So last week set up my anticipation for this week. Ziggles seems to be onto something so let's see.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I am only excited for Punk/Bryan/AJ/Kane storyline.
And a little bit on what dolph ziggler does.
not interested in cena and big show bullshit.


----------



## d111075 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

raw will be really good tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena Returns???

I didn't even know he was gone.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Loudness said:


> Is OP trolling or is this really written on WWE.com? How can staying away from TV for one week be called as a return?


I kid you not, this shit is from WWE! :lol


----------



## DTG (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The only reason I'm looking forward to Raw is tonight is because I get to watch it live. Usually I work, thanks to the Queen however I get a day off work tomorrow!

Hopefully something decent happens, but I really doubt it. Just going to a bog standard show I reckon.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I bet they are hyping the return of Cena up so much because even they know how bad RAW is right now. Why anyone cares about Big "i'm only a filler before the next big PPV" Show punching Cena i'll never know.

Unless Lesnar returns tonight (which isn't happening), what is happening with Ziggler is the only thing that I care about watching tonight. I may even skip RAW. Just not motivated to watch.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Would be interesting to see if theyre mention the HHH/Lesnar thing in a promo or something.

Would be weird to just say nothing about it for a couple of episodes now.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Clique said:


> I kid you not, this shit is from WWE! :lol


:Cornette

Surprised they didn't air a promo package hyping his "return" on last weeks RAW in this case, followed by yet another "this is my life", airing commercials and rinse and repeat until the shows over. RAW featuring Brock Lesnar? More like John Cena featuring RAW.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Michael Cole interviewing John Cena will open Raw.

from : http://pwinsider.com/article/69025/the-open-of-raw-will-be.html?p=1


----------



## d111075 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

i would rather see The Great khali and heath slater vs tyson kid and mason ryan in a 45 minutes match .then watch the opening segment with cena.
i would rather watch yoshi tatsu clean out his ears then see the opening segment with cena


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm going to HATE seeing Cena pretend he's angry,sad,happy.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



morris3333 said:


> Michael Cole interviewing John Cena will open Raw.
> 
> from : http://pwinsider.com/article/69025/the-open-of-raw-will-be.html?p=1


Oh God no.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I'm going to HATE seeing Cena pretend he's angry,sad,happy.


Especially since it all ends up just looking constipated.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm looking forward to the show even less than I was last week, and last week I wasn't looking forward to it at all.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why was Cena gone last week anyway? Did that punch KO him the whole week?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Really looking forward to tonight for some reason


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Not looking forward to RAW tonight.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YAY CENA RETURNS I CANT WAIT!!!

Same old shit. Fucking douchebag.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I took a little bit of a break after OTL, just wasn't feeling wrestling for a couple of weeks. I read some results after the 3 RAW's I missed, and I'm ready to watch again.

*Hoping For:*
-Ziggler going totally solo, teaming up with Mason Ryan and beating a mid carder (Can you say "woo woo woo")
-Bryan vs. Kane or Kane vs. Punk
-David Otunga not getting fed to a top star
-A real Tag Match. Maybe Kofi/Truth vs. Epico/Primo
-Big Show's car running into a gasoline truck, making everything, including his IRON CLAD CONTRACT get burned. Big Show suffers fourth degree burns and suddenly looks like Mark Henry, he enters a program with Henry to see who is the real one, and Mark Henry beats him in a falls count anywhere submission last man standing gauntlet lumberjack match, sending him to the hospital in critical condition where he will pass after a few days of long, slow suffering. THE HALL OF PAIN IS BACK.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Looking forward to the return of Cena tonight.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

tempted to watch it live tonight basically because I can. I'll tune in for the first 10-20 minutes and if it seems alright I may stick around. Only really interested in Bryan/Punk and Ziggler at the moment though.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hoping to see new vignettes for a debut.

Maybe brooklyn brawler jr or doink the clown's girlfriend's son.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tobyx said:


> tempted to watch it live tonight basically because I can. I'll tune in for the first 10-20 minutes and if it seems alright I may stick around. Only really interested in Bryan/Punk and Ziggler at the moment though.


Do pay for Sky Sports?. Lol. I will be streaming it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



xerxesXXI said:


> Hoping to see new vignettes for a debut.
> 
> Maybe brooklyn brawler jr or doink the clown's girlfriend's son.


They're the same person! Brooklyn Brawler the Clown Jr.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



RyanPelley said:


> They're the same person! Brooklyn Brawler the Clown Jr.


Aw, hell there goes my prediction for the wrestlemania main event.:frustrate


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Do pay for Sky Sports?. Lol. I will be streaming it.


Nooo I can watch it cos I don't have any exams or anything tomorrow so I can stay up  I will also be streaming it hehe


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole to interview Cena as opener? I'm going to bed.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tobyx said:


> Nooo I can watch it cos I don't have any exams or anything tomorrow so I can stay up  I will also be streaming it hehe


Yeah £20 is a rip-off if you're only gonna be watching WWE on it (like I would be).


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Expecting king and cole to say Cena return is the biggest return in wwe history.. Shit I don't even want to watch Raw i'm tired of Big Show and Cena. They better do something with ziggler and bryan/punk feud or imma just stick to Impact Wrestling.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Looking forward to Punk/Bryan and Ziggler. Everything else, not so much. I hope that Cena interview isn't a prelude to another lousy Raw.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



DesolationRow said:


> Raw has been *moribund* since Extreme Rules, while Smackdown has been gaining steam. It is an interesting comparison.


I sincerely mean no disrespect, but could you please leave the thesaurus alone for just a few minutes? It seems like everytime you post something on here, it comes fully equipped with grandiloquence. I enjoy reading your posts, but i'm too stupid to understand some of the words, and too lazy to refer to the dictionary every single time! This is a wrestling forum, not creative writing 

On the topic at hand.. I for one am PUMPED for John Cena's return! Long overdue..


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah £20 is a rip-off if you're only gonna be watching WWE on it (like I would be).


haha I would be doing the same!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kind of have to wonder if they are going to have Show squash the tag champs tonight.

Knowing WWE, they probably will.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So did Orton violate the wellness policy just so he wouldn't have to face the Miz?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I like the pessimism, i'm going with it, this Raw will be terrible. Whatever potential highlights will be over-shadowed and we will come away generally disappointed, as expected.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Expect recaps from otl and from the last two raw through out the whole show not to mention them talking bout twitter this twitter that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Dark_Link said:


> Expect recaps from otl and from the last two raw through out the whole show not to mention them talking bout twitter this twitter that.


You forgot recaps of what happened 10 minutes ago on RAW.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Therapy said:


> You forgot recaps of what happened 10 minutes ago on RAW.


Yeah that too


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm looking forward to Raw, but not another Cena promo..


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> I sincerely mean no disrespect, but could you please leave the thesaurus alone for just a few minutes? It seems like everytime you post something on here, it comes fully equipped with *grandiloquence*. I enjoy reading your posts, but i'm too stupid to understand some of the words, and too lazy to refer to the dictionary every single time! This is a wrestling forum, not creative writing


:jericho

no way, DesoRow rules, best poster by miles.

Also moribund means close to death, but i only know that from watching Alan Partridge (im guessing thats where DesoRow got it from too.)


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Thunder-Spurs game 5 on deck. 

RAW gonna be seeing a 2.4 this week.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Really not expecting much from tonights RAW, I mean how can i after the recent shambolic shows weve been getting?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



ecabney said:


> Thunder-Spurs game 5 on deck.
> 
> RAW gonna be seeing a 2.4 this week.


Kings-Devils is on as well.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> :jericho
> 
> no way, DesoRow rules, best poster by miles.
> 
> Also moribund means close to death, but i only know that from watching Alan Partridge (im guessing thats where DesoRow got it from too.)


I wasn't saying that he didn't rule. I don't know that he's the best poster, but he's one of the better ones. I just had to get my opinion in because those words he uses seems forced for effect. In almost every post i've seen of him, he throws a word that sticks out like a sore thumb, and goes over the head of almost everyone. I just don't quite know if it's necessary is all..

Thank you for the definition. I did look it up


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Really not expecting much from tonights RAW, I mean how can i after the recent shambolic shows weve been getting?


Try and keep positive that's what I usually do.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena returns? I'll probably be playing rift :V


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I would say at least Cena is at the start to get it over. However we all know he'll be later in the show too.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



ecabney said:


> Thunder-Spurs game 5 on deck.
> 
> RAW gonna be seeing a 2.4 this week.


This.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

hmmm.. I think i'm going to watch the Playstation E3 conference and catch the best parts of RAW later on.. For some reason, I feel like this show is going to be underwhelming.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Thunder UP!!!! Lets go McIntyre!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tokyo4Life said:


> Thunder UP!!!! Lets go McIntyre!!!


^


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



andersonasshole900 said:


> I would say at least Cena is at the start to get it over. However we all know he'll be later in the show too.


Complaining about it is only going to make it worse, learn to enjoy it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I think I'll just skip RAW tonight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Is RAW really starting with John Cena?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Forgot RAW was on lol, been on myfreecams


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Since I'm awake, I'll watch the Cena segment before I go to bed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And it begins.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Let's see if they surprise us.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

and here we go


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

HERE WE GO


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Damn just 4 pages? lol...guess some of the people who said they were finished watching this shit last week wasn't bullshiting


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The Big Replay.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> Let's see if they surprise us.


you kidding right?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YES< RECAP MY FAVORITE PART

BIG SHOW RULES


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yes, first recap of the night! WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Here we go...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh, FFS. Nobody cares about this Big Show heel turn. Wish WWE would stop pushing it so much.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And so begins 2 hours of recaps and ad breaks.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

2.5 for tonight's show?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

No one cares about this feud -______-


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"Instead of fighting for his friend, Cena made jokes" 

Yeah, and really bad jokes too.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

every time heel big show is shown i think of the movie knucklehead and cant take it serious ^^


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

THe surprise would be DREW McINTYRE leading off Raw, but not gonna happen so I'm gonna THUNDER UP!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT RECAP!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"LET'S GO RECAPS! RECAPS SUCK!" is a chant I would pay good money to hear.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I just watched the whole Q&A Punk did at that ComicCon and he admitted to being a bit stale and boring nowadays but said it comes with the territory. He was really awesome in it and if you're a Punk fan I highly recommend you watch it.

I just wish he could be more like that on RAW and let his real personality shine through instead of being overly goofy to appeal to the kids.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

http://tinychat.com/catbox


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

They show Cena saying "loser" as if they're proud of it. He sounded like a fucking cunt.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



xerxesXXI said:


> 2.5 for tonight's show?


I hope even lower than that.

EDIT:
Wow, Cole's heat has died down a lot. Good thing, we don't need announcers getting the amount of heat he used to get.

Cena getting mostly a great reaction with some nice boos being heard. Don't know about this crowd.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hooray for recaps!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Its on!! And that music is back!!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

why should i care about this feud

at all


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why is this nerd starting off the show?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Suddenly Michael Cole is the voice of the WWE.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

No disrespect to Big Show but I hate how WWE are making him like he is main event big deal but all know he's not as a big deal as they make him


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

At least Michael Cole is involved in this Cena promo.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Should I bother watching tonight?


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

CAN I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh yey.... Michael Cole (Y) fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Should be interesting to see what tonight's show is like without Orton, or if they even mention him at all.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Here comes another cringeworthy promo from John Cena.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ya! There he goes! LISTEN to that pop! It is absolutely DEAFENING!!!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well at least we get Cena out of the way early.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

John Cena opening the show. looks like a usual Raw so far.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Flair!!!

Oh it's Cena.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OVERCOME THE ODDS JOHN!! COME ON!! YOU CAN DO IT!! WE BELIEVVVVEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEVER BEFORE HAS A MONSTER HEEL BURIED THE ENTIRE ROSTER JUST SO YOU COULD WIN!!! DO IT FOR THE GIPPER!!!

ugh.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Time to switch over to the Spurs-Thunder game...This interview has terrible written all over it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God I hate you Cena. Fucking goof.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Dear God, please let Cena at least cut a respectable promo.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Good reaction for Cena. Lets hope that they're not dead for everything else like a pro-Cena crowd all too aften are.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I guess half of the crowd will leave after the Cena segment...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well, at least we're getting this shit out of the way.




Who am I kidding, they'll end the show with this shit too.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena I would be doing better if you went the fuck away.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Last week's episode was already better by virtue of not having this fucktard on my screen and his shitty music blaring through my speakers.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh yippy ki yay, Cena's back 'squeels like a 9 year old girl'.

Ok, I'm done.

In all seriousness, please.. like Cena returning is such a big treat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I don't know who RD is, but apparently he is a loser.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena gets more cheers the worse he gets


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena still smiling. No matter what.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

CENA IS OVER! JUST LISTEN TO THAT POP GUYS!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

For fuck's sake. He's smiling. Of course.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

why the fuck does it sound like Cole should be big show's manager?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I can already tell this crowd is going to suck.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And now the out of context 'What?' chants fpalm


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



ToxieDogg said:


> Good reaction for Cena. Lets hope that they're not dead for everything else like a pro-Cena crowd all too aften are.


I hope your right.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

fuck this shit, off to watch e3, this is terrible...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole trying to counter what chants by speaking faster lol.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole is right for once. Cena is selfish.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wait did someone before just say that pop was deafening? Hardly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YEAH Cena, what about LOYALTY!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole, when does Cena ever support a friend? Unless you're getting great reactions from the crowd, Cena could give a fuck about you.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh is Cena going to clown some more.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What the hell is this?

Not off to a good start.

Cole's giving a lesson in manners.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh, My Little Pony. How hilarious.... Ugh.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole is a great talker, but he needs to stop looking at the hard cam so much even when it's not the one with the red light.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



ToxieDogg said:


> And now the out of context 'What?' chants fpalm


"what" chants have been out of context since austin retired


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I can't believe I actually started to like Cena near the end of the rock feud & the Lesnar thing... *sigh*


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

6-year-old playground stuff there. "My Little Pony"? Christ.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO BE MY FRIEND!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

WWE wrestlers are the worse damn friends then.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena's still smiling. lol.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Send hornswoggle out there to destroy cena.

Take him out on a stretcher!!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Amazing.. John Cena brings so much electricity to RAW!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

cole should bring up the divorce


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



KO Bossy said:


> Wait did someone before just say that pop was deafening? Hardly.


Yes, it was Cena's #1 stalker.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Solid work from Cole for once.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole speaking truth.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

man Cole is really annoying, he sounds like a 12 year old who just hit puberty


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hmm... I think I'll watch the NBA playoffs instead.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

http://tinychat.com/catbox


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena sucking up to Show da fuq!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

why in the blue fuck is cole cutting a promo for big show?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Should be interesting to see what tonight's show is like without Orton, or if they even mention him at all.


Orton being gone wont be much of a loss to RAW because he has barely been focused at on that show as of late. Smackdown on the other hand...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Same old shite!

I can see me in my bed by 2.30


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

You can't beat a Giant.........how many times have Big Show been beat? :lol


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole > Cena.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is awful. The fans aren't giving a single fuck


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

:side: Im fixing to turn the channel if this doesn't end in the next couple minutes.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

you guys should try watching this mute.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWN

Same old Cena shit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

why wouldn't you bet on the sure thing...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

cole promo an odd way 2 start this


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's funny because Cole is absolutely right if we're talking kayfabe.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Changing the channel. Can't stand this feud or this promo. I'll turn it back on in 10min


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

'He's gonna prove it to you Cena, just like he did at Wrestlemania 20!.....oh, er, wait....'


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

didnt Big Show chokeslam Cena through a spotlight one time? i sometimes hate wrestling for stuff like that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This will get a 2.2 rating. lol.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Right now, I miss the FUCK YOU CENA chants from One Night Stand.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I didn't know wrestling in the WWE was your average minimum wage job.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Thank you Cole!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why is cole a commentator....he needs to be a heel manager.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kind of on Cole's side here.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

thank you michael


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh snap!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole turning on Cena? :lol:


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Really Cole? CENA...OVERRATED?! Nah.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Haha. Cole is the IWC. WWE mindfucks us all over again.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Our thoughts exactly, Cole.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Michael Cole speaking for me?!?!?! 


It can't be!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

lol Cole trying to cater to the IWC all the sudden.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wow I'm really starting to like Michael Cole! Holy Shit this is awesome!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Damn Cole normally sucks u to Cena. This is truth.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

COLE FOR THE WIN.

I don't know why he cut the promo lol but it was great.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Soooo Cole is an IWC smark?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wait...Cole is speaking for anti-Cena fans? wat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

*YOU DAMN RIGHT HE'S OVERRATED!*


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

TELL EM COLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What is going on guys. Just made it to the show.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck why are we getting casual naive crowd's these past couple of weeks


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YES. HOVEROUND.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Haha yes Cole, well fucking said. Just gone up in my estimation.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Same moral high-ground speech from Cena. They have to put him next to non-wrestling heels now, in order to get him fully cheered. I'm not a Cena hater, but damn. I hope Johnny Ace saves this segment right now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

PREACH COLE PREACH!!! Dug that promo from cole. Same shit from Cena


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YES COLE SHOOT ON HIS LAME ASS


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole speaking the truth!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Woah, Cole is now the voice of the IWC (or most of it anyway)? This is wacky. 

Haha that scooter continues to crack me up.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole droppin dem truth bombs.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Somebody should tell Cena that a lot of guys like My Little Pony now. They are called Bronies.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Soo...11 minutes in and I already want to change the channel


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

They could loop Johnny Ace's theme song throughout the entire show and I'd be content.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole vs Cena!?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well, can't say I didn't give this a chance. I'm changing the channel to the basketball game.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Only good thing about this is that Cole is finally bashing Cena. He's meant to be the heel commentator after all, but he's still usually up Cena's ass no matter what. Hope Cole starts burying him every match he's in on cemmentary, lol


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

if only it were a smark crowd


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hasn't Cena beaten Show before?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yes Show is not here!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Holy fuck, it makes no sense that Cole made so much sense in that promo!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It better not be Michael Cole...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

he's facing Michael Cole


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Pick Cole!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wish we had a Johnny Ace/Randy Orton promo

John Laurnitis: "My name is John Laurnitis"

Randy Orton: "My name is Randy Orton"

Epic promo's galore. 8*D


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

cena vs. cole....


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LMAO @ the people thinking that John Cena is still hated...ever since Extreme RUles he's been OVER as hell! Deal with it!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This.....segment.....sucks.....balls


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I just remembered how Cole used to talk about how the internet hates him, now he's trying to side with us?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

john cena?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ugh not Cole vs Cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Did they really use this to set up a Cole/Cena Main Event. 

FUCK!!!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

you're going to face yourself, Cena?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Scouting himself?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena is facing himself?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

the both of you have been shoved down our throats


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena is going to wrestle himself?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena vs Cena?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So let's see how Cole goes over Cena.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

oh shit Cena vs himself


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TripleG said:


> Somebody should tell Cena that a lot of guys like My Little Pony now. They are called Bronies.


Yes and just think, most of them could be watching My Little Pony instead of this


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I thought Cena was talking about himself there for a second.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> LMAO @ the people thinking that John Cena is still hated...ever since Extreme RUles he's been OVER as hell! Deal with it!


Oh my god, SHUT THE FUCK UP. Honestly, you have serious issues.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well this is gonna be awful


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Didn't he just say that you couldnt strike an announcer? Dafuq.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well, I'm sure it will be entertaining.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena is a year behind on IWC talking points


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena/Cole *SIGH*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I thought Cole "retired" too.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Awwwwwwww no. fpalm

Thought we'd seen the last of Cole trying to 'wrestle' last year


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

SMH


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

B.A. Star Cena. fpalm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena vs Cole for the main event? Are they seriously trying to lose viewers?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lawler is Daniel Bryan? "YES YES YES"!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Who exactly overrates Michael Cole?


----------



## LIamMarkey (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

didn't cole retire too?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

You can't do that, I'm Michael Cole
You can't fight me, I'm Michael Cole
It's the Coleminers, boy, I'm Michael Cole
You can't fight me, I'M MICHAEL COLE!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Don't worry, Cole. Big Show will make that green asshole pay!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

so it's gonna be one of those raws

Sigh


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol is that gonna be main event? 

:lmao fpalm


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena looking for his next wife in the front row.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

How bad is the current state of WWE when the main event on RAW is Cena vs an announcer....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

JOHNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :lmao


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What a bully Cena is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



UknowWho said:


> Cena vs Cena?


Is Cena fighting Mirror-verse Cena who has a evil beard?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena VS Cole? Well, thanks for telling me to change the channel for the main event. 

Lawler's on commentary alone? The horror. THE HORROR! Someone get to the fucking booth!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena vs Cole = greatest raw ever king?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

oh lord Jerry every week of raw is the greatest ever


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I can't.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Can't Cole just claim retirement like Johnny?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Are they intentionally trying to make people stop watching?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Great another boring main event.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Haha, Raw continues to go from shit to shitter.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

fpalm This may be the greatest Raw ever!
-Jerry Lawler


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Damnit.... Ziggler loses to Sheamus.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YES Ziggler v. Sheamus rematch!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> LMAO @ the people thinking that John Cena is still hated...ever since Extreme RUles he's been OVER as hell! Deal with it!


I don't think a lot of people realized that the only reason Cena was booed so heavily was because he was going against the Rock.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Crowd must be annoyed at the main event.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NathWFC said:


> Oh my god, SHUT THE FUCK UP. Honestly, you have serious issues.


U Mad?

You know i'm right, the proof is right infront of your eyes!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



YimYac said:


> Cena vs Cole = greatest raw ever king?


He hates Cole and will enjoy seeing him get beat up.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Dolph Ziggler to win the MITB please.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well that was boring.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Sigh..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



ShaggyK said:


> How bad is the current state of WWE when the main event on RAW is Cena vs an announcer....


Hey the most built up match WM 27 was two annoncers. Think about that


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And TNA/NXT/FCW easily walk past Raw on the show of the week award list....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Alright, the only good thing here was Cole speaking for all of us. I'm out. Bye!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



#ONIFC said:


> Didn't he just say that you couldnt strike an announcer? Dafuq.


Exactly. They are failing at making sense.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

HW champ in the opening match? what has happened to these titles. it's been years since i watched raw and now i know why.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

They better not have Ziggler lose to this pasty white retard again.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Omega_VIK said:


> Are they intentionally trying to make people stop watching?


Evidentially...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why does Ziggler even wrestle anymore? He loses every fucking match he's ever in so I can barely take him seriously. If he can't beat Santino then how in the fucking hell can he beat the WHC Sheamus???????


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Omega_VIK said:


> Are they intentionally trying to make people stop watching?


Aye!

I will be in my bed by 3am. Do you think I'm gonna stay up to watch another boring main event like last week?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

See, I'd have no problem with Cena/Cole if it wasn't the main event ahead of the WWE title. Also, if Cena could just avoid being the smuggest fucking cunt on earth for three seconds.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Looks like it's yet another week where this thread will be more entertaining than the actual Raw show. I'm getting used to that now.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is why the ratings have been miserable. People don't watch Smackdown because they have the same matches on RAW next monday and people don't watch RAW because they already seen those matches on Smackdown last friday.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amber B said:


> I can't.


Monday Night Fuckery in full effect already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Pappa Bacon said:


> HW champ in the opening match? what has happened to these titles. it's been years since i watched raw and now i know why.


Titles mean nothing in WWE anymore.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

spoiler : 
big show is gonna show up (SHOCKING right? they told us he had a night off but he shows up anyhow!) knocks Cena out .. yawn


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I dont think WWE has been as bad as it currently is in a long long while


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck this. I'll watch KOH instead.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I can't believe Cena uttered the words "shoved down your throat". That's just gold. Also hilariously hypocritical but I guess WWE is above that.


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yeah this isn't filler at all!


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



wkdsoul said:


> And TNA/NXT/FCW easily walk past Raw on the show of the week award list....


dont forget Smackdown...thats right Cena get pandering to the crowd and picking no contest match ups smh.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



wkdsoul said:


> And TNA/NXT/FCW easily walk past Raw on the show of the week award list....


Been that way for a while.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena/Cole, can you not think of anything better head writers?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

this is why Smackdown is better than Raw.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Anyone else here watching the basketball game?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I hope Great Khali is in action tonight he needs to come back from his well-deserved vacation.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Why does Ziggler even wrestle anymore? He loses every fucking match he's ever in so I can barely take him seriously. If he can't beat Santino then how in the fucking hell can he beat a guy like Sheamus???????


I wouldn't be surprised if Ziggler wins MITB, goes on a losing streak, and then wins the title a few months from now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I like how Cena was trying to cater to the IWC by bringing up something we stopped bitching about a year ago.. No one cares about Cole anymore..


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Just give me some AJ


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

fucks sake, thought they might actually develop Ziggler's character. Looks like he's just gonna get fed to Sheamus tonight.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well that match is going to be a waste, glad im streaming this even though i have the option of actually watching it on tv.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole aint an active wrestler da fuq.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Choke2Death said:


> Alright, the only good thing here was Cole speaking for all of us. I'm out. Bye!


What? Are you leaving? Don't you want to see Michael Cole pin John Cena after Big Show interferes?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Sarcasm1 said:


> this is why Smackdown is better than Raw.


THis is why a test pattern is better than Raw


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole is awful


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hey, remember when there was a whole roster full of people that could fill a main event on a moment's notice? Remember when we didn't have wrestler vs announcer matches main event a show?

Say what you want about Attitude Era booking, but main events were always treated as such.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Just when I thought I had completely escaped Flo Rida...


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck it I'm switching off, I'd rather D/L and skip through tomorrow...


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LOL it's like WWE are trying to alienate what's left of their viewers.

Cena vs Cole? 
I expect this weeks rating to drop to 2.6.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh, Wrestlemania outsold the Super Bowl? Maybe because the fucking Super Bowl is shown for free the first time, with a replay on NFL Network (also free)... These facts are so stupid.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Punkholic said:


> Anyone else here watching the basketball game?


E3 Sony Press Conference on G4!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I've switched to the basketball game. I didn't watch RAW last week, and I actually enjoyed an episode of iMPACT last week for the first time in a long time. I might be headed back there for my wrestling fix. This shit is getting almost unwatchable.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Face turn for Johnny?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I would of marked if he said call me Big Johnny.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

kane get a rematch for the wwe champion on raw tonight.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Punkholic said:


> Anyone else here watching the basketball game?





RyanPelley said:


> Oh, Wrestlemania outsold the Super Bowl? Maybe because the fucking Super Bowl is shown for free the first time, with a replay on NFL Network (also free)... These facts are so stupid.


You do realize they probably mean the tickets lol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



bmp487 said:


> I've switched to the basketball game. I didn't watch RAW last week, and I actually enjoyed an episode of iMPACT last week for the first time in a long time. I might be headed back there for my wrestling fix. This shit is getting almost unwatchable.


BYE!!!

Do we need a basketball discussion thread in the RAW discussion thread? If you're not watching, just leave the thread!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's a shameful thing, lobsterhead!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

lol this thread absolutely died


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Johnny!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So The Rock is bigger than the super bowl? I knew it all along.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole to turn face soon?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Every time Vickie Guerrero says Excuse Me, a Cat dies and is made into a remote control helicopter.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> I would of marked if he said call me Big Johnny.


I was actually waiting for it. I am disappoint, Johnny.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Didn't they already feed Ziggler to Sheamus on Smackdown. WWE is so low on talent that they constantly have the same guys wrestle together on both Raw and Smackdown. I'm getting depressed again.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

:lmao Ziggler


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ziggler has to lose to Sheamus again?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lawler deserves a punch for saying this might be the greatest raw ever.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Dat music


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

WWE is at an all time low. So sad to see


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ziggler is Jericho?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



hazuki said:


> You do realize they probably mean the tickets lol


DVD sales.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

ok, not gonna lie, vicky looks pretty hot. diggin that color on her.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

WOW! I can't believe how huge Vickie's grande tetas look in that dress


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So we aren't doing the Dolph/Vickie split anymore?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

its a shameful thing, super sheamus


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



The Redeemer said:


> BYE!!!
> 
> Do we need a basketball discussion thread in the RAW discussion thread? If you're not watching, just leave the thread!


Woah, there buddy. Slow your role, and take some of that internet bass out of your voice.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I feel so sorry for the live audience


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So it's still Sheamus vs Del Rio?
If Ziggler wins they need to add him or it's going to be boring.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TripleG said:


> Every time Vickie Guerrero says Excuse Me, a Cat dies and is made into a remote control helicopter.


uhhh Ok. Time the put down the acid


----------



## StayFresh (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Weekly reminder that Lawler needs to die


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hopefully this will rival their SD match


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sheamus vs DZ  I will enjoy this matchup


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Didn't they already feed Ziggler to Sheamus on Smackdown. WWE is so low on talent that they constantly have the same guys wrestle together on both Raw and Smackdown. I'm getting depressed again.


You know the rules. It doesn't count unless it happens on Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ziggler demoted to Superstars after Fella beats him.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



magusnova said:


> So we aren't doing the Dolph/Vickie split anymore?


I believe the RAW preview on WWE.com brought it up, so I think it's still gonna happen.

Dolph just needs to lose again.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Erm, so, what the fuck happened to Ziggler splitting from Vickie?

Wow.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I hope Cole causes Cena to tear his ACL


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I actually think this RAW could be good, something will happen during the Cena/Cole match in the main event, such as somebody else joining Big Johnny and helping Cole.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ladies and Gentlemen we give you "Job" Ziggler!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



StayFresh said:


> I thought Dolph was going to split from Vickie? Fuck this company.


You expect continuity in WWE? :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

hey Cole! Just run out of the ring and get counted out!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Dolph Ziggler with another good showing and a loss. does the gy have to be a face to pick up any type of win. And is Cole really trending on Twitter?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fucking Lawler. We get it, Cena VS Cole is funny, now shut the fuck up and call THIS match.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Blow the fuckin whistle ref, what the fuck. Anyone on here from LA can suck my nut


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TripleG said:


> Every time Vickie Guerrero says Excuse Me, a Cat dies and is made into a remote control helicopter.


:lmao

I saw that on Yahoo news earlier and posted a link to it on Facebook...truly bizarre that someone actually did that to their dead cat.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This thread is dead.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

sigh another night where they are going to talk about the main event the throughout entire night, and subtly bury every other wrestler on the roster.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Someone put a muzzle on Vickie. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

anyone get a chance to meet Ziggler? 
the guys a future legend


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Has Ziggler gotten squashed yet? I'm not even watching this crap


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm getting tired of Sheamus


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Good heat for the man right there.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

someone please hire Heyman for full time booking and talent evaluation please. wwe, tna, roh, someone anyone. this is really sad i just watched smackdown before raw started now i get to see the same damn matches whats the point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Damn Vickie skirt is tight.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm not even joking guys, they look like ROCKETS. I'm gonna be watching this match in slow motion tonight...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ad break number 2 of the evening


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I hit refresh 5 times and there wasn't a new page yet.. This is the slowest I've ever seen a WF RAW thread


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wait did cena really call someone out for being boring overrated and shoved down our throats every week really? Seriously? I know I'm a little late but i couldn't stop laughing at the irony.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



virus21 said:


> uhhh Ok. Time the put down the acid


Its a reference from another thread about a guy that actually turned a dead cat into a remote control helicopter


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm just waiting for Dolph to come out to this theme:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Mania beat the SuperBowl in DVD sales. Well..considering that the SuperBowl, you know, was free anyway....


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Anyone gonna miss Orton?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



FoxyRoxy said:


> This thread is dead.


Just like our spirits. I think this means WWE has won.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I was just staring at Vickie Guerrero's rear end...and I think my penis actually maneuvered a bit in my underpants. I am ashamed.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

How can anyone watch this when the nba and nhl playoffs are on?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OMG World Champion has a match in the first 1/4 of RAW! Sheamus is ruining the title, he's made it a mid card title, he's going to kill the WWE this time, he's devalued the WHC so much, he sucks so bad, omg he's terrible.


See how stupid you sound?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



WallofShame said:


> Its a reference from another thread about a guy that actually turned a dead cat into a remote control helicopter


Wait what? What sick fuck would do that? Like my opinion of humanity couldn't get lower


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So after terrible cena vs big johnny, uh lets think of something new cena vs cole. BOOK IT!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God we're gonna have to hear Cole complain all night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Hammertron said:


> anyone get a chance to meet Ziggler?
> the guys a future legend


yea man, he's the modern day Brooklyn Brawler.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ok the only way to fix this is to have Big Show come down and knockout cena then lesnar comes down and F5's him and then Batista comes down and batista bombs him off the stage....

Next Week on RAW
Cena opens the show smiling. (Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



itsmadness said:


> How can anyone watch this when the nba and nhl playoffs are on?


How can anyone watch this when the new season of Housewives of NY are on? Ramona Singer stole all of Punk's swag.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Just like our spirits. I think this means WWE has won.


So Vince McMahon succeeded when Dr Forester failed?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This Raw is boring as hell i;d rather watch Phil "The Power" Taylor throw darts at the guys remote control flying cat..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



andersonasshole900 said:


> God we're gonna have to hear Cole complain all night.


And The King reminding us how "funny" it is..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



gobsayscomeon said:


> I was just staring at Vickie Guerrero's rear end...and I think my penis actually maneuvered a bit in my underpants. I am ashamed.


Embrace it, man. Think about dat ass proudly.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Its 2:27am over here, why am i watching this garbage and not sleeping?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Vince really needs to retire. It's his fault the company is the way it is now. Thank goodness i'm watching the Nba right now


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



itsmadness said:


> How can anyone watch this when the nba and nhl playoffs are on?


Because some of us don't have such a hard-on for sports like you seem to.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TheWFEffect said:


> Ok the only way to fix this is to have Big Show come down and knockout cena then lesnar comes down and F5's him and then Batista comes down and batista bombs him off the stage....
> 
> Next Week on RAW
> Cena opens the show smiling. (Y)


WWE would be interested in hiring you as a booker.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hey I just realize that we won't be seeing Brodus for awhile YAY!
But I feel like we are going to see alot of Santino. ARGH


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Advertising Big Johnny in a match when he's meant to be retired. Lol.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

lol at TNA commercial during WWE programming


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



virus21 said:


> Wait what? What sick fuck would do that? Like my opinion of humanity couldn't get lower


Here you go, dude. 

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/cat-flap-dead-pet-turned-helicopter-083942417.html


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

ratings are in the toilet and they decide to book a Cena-Col match! lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



UknowWho said:


> Hey I just realize that we won't be seeing Brodus for awhile YAY!
> But I feel like we are going to see alot of Santino. ARGH


He got his shit kicked in on Friday. I think. I don't remember.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



itsmadness said:


> How can anyone watch this when the nba and nhl playoffs are on?


There's a thing called the remote that allows us to turn to different channels. 

Also, some people might be not into those sports.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Its 2:27am over here, why am i watching this garbage and not sleeping?


You want to combine this Raw with sleep depervation to see if you start hallucinating?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"I don't know which way to take that."

Cole has some great lines every week, in between all the dross.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That jumping DDT was pretty cool.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

If they wanna build up Dolph, he shouldn't be losing 2 matches in a row to Sheamus.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Time to watch RAW without reading people bitch constantly.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That was a nice DDT.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Its 2:27am over here, why am i watching this garbage and not sleeping?


I'am staying up For Punk's match then it's bed for me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And to think the Fameasser was a legit finisher.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I missed the first 30 minutes, can someone fill me in on what's happened so far?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



ToxieDogg said:


> Here you go, dude.
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/cat-flap-dead-pet-turned-helicopter-083942417.html


I was expecting a rotting corpse taped to a helicopter... At least it looks okay.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Good Match.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What's going on now guys?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Top rope fameasseer! And Vickie with her Fredrick's of Hollywood bargain bin outfit  I wish I could dress her properly.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Its 2:27am over here, why am i watching this garbage and not sleeping?


Lol poor UKers gotta stay up late to watch this crap. Good thing this comes on at 7PM here because I know I wouldn't be staying up to watch this for one minute.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

again why?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

You 6 guys starting that Let's Go, Ziggler chant...I appreciate you guys.

I don't like Ziggler losing again...but man, he sells that Brogue Kick like a fucking champion.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Poor Ziggler. Poor........Ziggler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



LVblizzard said:


> I missed the first 30 minutes, can someone fill me in on what's happened so far?


Nothing.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well thats that


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I hate wheb Sheamus hits his chest like 10 times


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Dolph D:


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why are they always talking about Vickie when they should be putting Ziggler over.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



LVblizzard said:


> I missed the first 30 minutes, can someone fill me in on what's happened so far?


Cena Promo - Same Shit, Different Week,

Sheamus Match - Same Shit, Different Week,


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Brogue KICK!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Dolph Jobbler


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Seriously burying Ziggler two nights in a row? Fuck you Sheamus, you ass kissing bitch.


----------



## LIamMarkey (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

is it just me or is that pretty much the same move set finish as smackdown? good lord


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck this.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck off Sheamus!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> Poor Ziggler. Poor........Ziggler.


idk why your surprised


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

ziggler is so good


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sheamus is getting mad crowd reaction! Good for him!


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

this crowd's a fucking daycare. look at all those kiddies.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Smackdown match was far better and this match made Ziggler look weak. On Smackdown he looked somewhat decent.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I fucking hate Sheamus.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Not as good as the Smackdown matc.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



LVblizzard said:


> I missed the first 30 minutes, can someone fill me in on what's happened so far?


Nothing. And I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Punk vs Kane will be obvious.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh, I forgot about ADR lol


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sheamus is so overpushed and stale... wish this guy would go away... but i think its WWE that wants us as fans to go away with all this stupid lame crap they've been putting out.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck this company...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> If they wanna build up Dolph, he shouldn't be losing 2 matches in a row to Sheamus.


He'll continue to lose until he officially breaks up from Vickie. Then he'll start winning matches when he feuds with Christian and goes after the IC title. I think...


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol Ricardo


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh fuck off.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why? Why job out Ziggler clean again to SuperSheamus?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> And to think the Fameasser was a legit finisher.


Until Kelly Kelly starting using it a while back.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wonder how much control Shaemus has on that brogue kick, that could legit fuck someone up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Can Ziggler fuck off now? Don't put him on television until he starts winning some matches or turn face. If they keep him on TV then have him be squashed.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

ADR is so freaking boring


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Del Rio and Sheamus. Kill me now.

Good job on building Ziggler by the way.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



FoxyRoxy said:


> I fucking hate Sheamus.


he is annoying


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

off the stage, nice, i dig that


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: GODDESS VICKIE RULES!*

Vickie looks absolutely droolworthy. As usual.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Del Rio put his sash on to go jump Sheamus


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So much for Ziggler's storyline..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The crowd left all their fucks to give at home. They knew they wouldn't need them.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ricardo, as usual, was the man in that segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I hope they will at least focus on Ziggler in a backstage segment later on. Otherwise ADR attacking Fella means they don't give two shits about Ziggler.


ToxieDogg said:


> Until Kelly Kelly starting using it a while back.


Don't remind me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tobyx said:


> this crowd's a fucking daycare. look at all those kiddies.


WWE's target audience, sadly. Nice sig/avatar


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

ECW! ECW! ECW! ECW! ECW!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



LVblizzard said:


> I missed the first 30 minutes, can someone fill me in on what's happened so far?


Michael Cole was mean to John Cena.
They tried to trick the audience into thinking Big Show isn't in the building. This is a fabrication.
Laurinaitis retired and the main event tonight is Cena and Michael fucking Cole. 
Many people changed the channel.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



itsmadness said:


> How can anyone watch this when the nba and nhl playoffs are on?


LOL how are you on a wrestling forum complaining about watching RAW?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Time to watch the NBA playoffs, have fun bros


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Now I have chills and I'm crying on the inside. 
Memories. Good thing I have the originals.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

EC Dub


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Is it, lets advertise wrestling shows better than this night???? Tna , now ECW...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

ECW advert best part of RAW.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

funny del rio kind of looks like my aunt


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I miss ECW...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That ECW DVD looks pretty sick.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's painfully obvious this will just be a filler RAW. Sunday Night Heat and Velocity were more entertaining than this.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

ECW commercial >>>>>>>>>> RAW by far.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Mister Excitement said:


> He'll continue to lose until he officially breaks up from Vickie. Then he'll start winning matches when he feuds with Christian and goes after the IC title. I think...


...and going after the IC Title isn't exactly a push. It's something he could probably be doing now with his credibility


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Bam Bam Bigelow is on the cover of that ECW dvd hell yea!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ad break number 3


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> I hope they will at least focus on Ziggler in a backstage segment later on. Otherwise ADR attacking Fella means they don't give two shits about Ziggler.


due to ortons suspension i dont think they care now


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Watching this ad for the old ECW makes me even more sad thinking about the shit that WWE are serving up to us now 

Even if that DVD/Blu Ray has massive sales, it still won't make them realise that we want something better than this.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

http://tinychat.com/catbox

its where the cool kids are ranting about this shit episode of raw


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Good 1st match


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

im so sick of watching dolph ziggler lose every fucking week


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That ECW commercial was the best thing about Raw so far.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wonder what the unreleased content is. Unreleased as in never seen on a WWE DVD or actual stuff that's never been officially released.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wouldn't buy that DVD just because of the badly dubbed over entrance music and crowd noise that will be ALL over it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

_WWE Creative @WWE_Creative
The way we've been booking @HEELZiggler, you'd think he was starring in an upcoming WWE Studios film #RAWTonight_

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

At least Vin Man is allowing newer fans to see that ECW wasn't actually the bullshit promotion he did on Sci-Fi.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Haha face it , everyone complaining right now are still going to watch when the WWE turns into Barney the Dinosaur type programming. If you guys haven't given up now, you never will!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

rofl this thread only has 50 pages. this thread should be the ratings sample taken. 1.5 raw haha


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ugh, fuck Tyler Perry.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I wonder what the unreleased content is. Unreleased as in never seen on a WWE DVD or actual stuff that's never been officially released.


It looked like matches that have never been released through WWE DVDs.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I kinda feel like getting that ECW DVD so I can watch some crazy matches.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NearFall said:


> due to ortons suspension i dont think they care now


Seeing as Orton is suspended, suppose that means his random feud with The Miz from last week is off as well, wonder what the fuck they're actually going to do with Miz now?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Anarchy™ said:


> That ECW DVD looks pretty sick.


YES!



Rock316AE said:


> ECW commercial >>>>>>>>>> RAW by far.


YES!



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Bam Bam Bigelow is on the cover of that ECW dvd hell yea!!


YES!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Therapy said:


> _WWE Creative @WWE_Creative
> The way we've been booking @HEELZiggler, you'd think he was starring in an upcoming WWE Studios film #RAWTonight_
> 
> :lmao:lmao


I lol'd :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I LOL'd at the "Big Show Sucks, and So does Cena" sign :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I get happy when it cuts to the ads.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Rofl from J.R's twitter

"If I said I could see @HEELZiggler in a WM29 main event would you think I'm crazy? #matteroftime skeptics"

sorry but never.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I wonder what the unreleased content is. Unreleased as in never seen on a WWE DVD or actual stuff that's never been officially released.


Never seen on WWE DVD.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That ECW ad was snug.

I've had Raw on in the background so far. I'm not really that interested in anything they've offered so far, especially ADR/HHH v2.0

Can't wait to come back to a TAG MATCH or a DIVAS MATCH......... Oh wait, yes I can.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LMAO @ the new Otunga.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'd buy that DVD just for Joel Gerthner poems. 

Joel Gerthner>RAW

THAT SCREAMIN' MIC DEMON GETTING ALL THE GIRLIES CREAMIN FOR HIS VANILLA FLAVORED SEMEN!


----------



## hachigo (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

NO CHANCE IN HELL!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIT!
BIG VINNY FOLLOWING TRIPLE H'S FOOTSTEPS!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yay! Mr. McMahon job performance evaluation!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Snap


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Commercial incoming....


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

McMahon on RAW next week


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Job Evaluation number 2...or 3? Surely thats a sign he needs to be fired


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

ACE got himself another slave


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Another evaluation? Undertaker to interrupt Vince and challenge him to a match at WrestleMania 29.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I don't think even Vince can boost the ratings.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol Cole trying to rationilise it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

A powerless McMahon who happens to be the Chairman of the board is going to fuck with Big Johnny next week. Nice.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Botcha!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

here comes the next episode of botchamania


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

We really need Sin Cara on RAW?... waste of time.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Grab your shot glasses. Time to play the botching game.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Is there a stipulation in Kings contract now that he has to always be fake smiling/laughing?

I'm not excited that Cole/Cena will close the show and not Punk.

SIN BOTCHBERG!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Remember the last time John Laurinitis had a job evaluation? Taker returned and interrupted Trips. This could mean nothing.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yes Botch Cara on RAW!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Damn it's quite.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara lol please don't botch this isn't Smackdown.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck boy Cara and his fuck boy ass music.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Honestly I think I am starting to get angry at how fucking awful this show is. I WANT to enjoy wrestling like I used to, but I just fucking can't.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Aww, why doesn't Sin Cara jump over the top rope into the ring anymore?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I guess they stopped with Sin Cara jumping over the ropes


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Welp, with Vince returning, I guess I finally have an actual reason to watch.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara's new entrance just looks weird. The fireworks when he does the flip off the second rope just look so random.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara not jumping the ropes? Dahell?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck yeah, just marked for Hunico's music!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Awesome. A botch fest to continue the streak of terrible and embarrassingly terrible moments on Raw.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Eh? When the fuck did Sin Botcha stop jumping into the ring?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

June 4th : Eduard Khil (the trolololololol guy) passed away , so in honor of his life , WWE sets up a main event between it's two top trolls , problem ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

At least they have someone entertaining in the ring now!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Excellent show up until this point. Sin Cara is awful and so is his opponent, so I guess this is where it becomes awful until the main-event.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara desperately needs some new opponents.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trifektah said:


> Honestly I think I am starting to get angry at how fucking awful this show is. I WANT to enjoy wrestling like I used to, but I just fucking can't.


Yep, I watch it cause I love wrestling but this is trash.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm liking Sin Cara's new colors.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YES!!!! The Mexicans are going at it. Gang wars.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SPCDRI said:


> I'd buy that DVD just for Joel Gerthner poems.
> 
> Joel Gerthner>RAW
> 
> THAT SCREAMIN' MIC DEMON GETTING ALL THE GIRLIES CREAMIN FOR HIS VANILLA FLAVORED SEMEN!



........Gertner." You didn't finish the line. xD

Highly doubt WWE would allow any of those on that DVD.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol Hunico


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

lets hope sin cara learned how not to botch so much


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Did the production trucks fake crowd noise button break?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ha Hunico vs. Sin Cara, sweet. Wonder if they will remember who Hunico was?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hunico on RAW. Has Hell froze over?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OMG BOTCHAFUCKINGMANIA LIVE! At least it will be entertaining in that regard.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hey look it's the Mexican stereotype Jobico!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The fuck are they riding? 

Vince, have you ever seen a street thug in your life? Between this and Crime Time, I don't think you have.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wonder if they're going to mention that Hunico was Sin Cara *****.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

*KICK HIS ASS, HUNICO!*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This company is so fucking disappointing.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Brown on brown violence.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

whats with the lights?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



"Dashing" CJ said:


> ...and going after the IC Title isn't exactly a push. It's something he could probably be doing now with his credibility


I think an IC title feud is about all they can do for him right now. He isn't about to feud with Punk again so you can count the WWE title out and he just jobbed to Sheamus so a World title feud isn't going to happen.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

FUCKING SHUT UP LAWLER YOU CUNT WE FUCKING WELL KNOW IT'S CENA VS COLE FUCKING LEAVE IT ALONE NOW UNTIL IT HAPPENS AND STOP FUCKING RABBITING ON ABOUT IT FOR A SECOND.

Fuck this shit. It just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara v Mexijobber. Hooo-hum.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara wrestles exactly the way we all play wrestling video games. Tremendous.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol what is with the fucking lighting? It's cool but why for these two?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hunico on RAW in an actual match hell yes.

The lighting though still pisses me off.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hunico and Camacho might have the worst entrance in the history of wrestling. I mean, what the fuck is with that stupid clown bike?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Smart to have Sin Cara go with Hunico tonight.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I hate that strip club lighting more than most things in the WWE tbh.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is my first time ever watching Sin Cara wrestle, are the lights always like this during his matches?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck Sin Cara's fuckin lighting.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> A powerless McMahon who happens to be the Chairman of the board is going to fuck with Big Johnny next week. Nice.


That's what I don't understand, how the hell Vince is going to matter in this? and from what they said, HHH is able to fire Ace. This power BS with HHH/Ace/Vince is probably the most fucked up stipulation of all time. They're changing it every week. 

I want to see Vince without this horrible story.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TripleG said:


> The fuck are they riding?
> 
> Vince, have you ever seen a street thug in your life? Between this and Crime Time, I don't think you have.


cryme tyme, get it right.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Man i really hate the whole wwe cant buy a win/invincible thing where you either lose every match or you cant lose if you were hit by a truck theory. There is no give and go no real struggle to build your character. Like at the moment dolph can't win to save his life not even a low card to mid card build up to main event hell he cant get a lucky roll-up win to make it interesting. And Sheamus roll and image is just being forced I just hope when he does finally lose it's not the normal "o you lost so you won't win for another 6 months" thing.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Rocky Mark said:


> June 4th : Eduard Khil (the trolololololol guy) passed away




First I'd heard of it. Trolling will never be the same again.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara's not botching as much


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NathWFC said:


> FUCKING SHUT UP LAWLER YOU CUNT WE FUCKING WELL KNOW IT'S CENA VS COLE FUCKING LEAVE IT ALONE NOW UNTIL IT HAPPENS AND STOP FUCKING RABBITING ON ABOUT IT FOR A SECOND.
> 
> Fuck this shit. It just gets worse and worse.


You complain alot. Take a chill pill.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

bravo King , more racial remarks .. WWE , B A Star !!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This sounds so bad. Glad I am not watching it.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Holy crap this same match we've seen from sin cara in his WWE career


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

3 mexicans running about in the dark, everyone in the front 3 rows, check your wallet and give ur sister a pregnancy test.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara will be gone before the end of the year. It's probably better for him to return to Mexico where he can be a big star again anyway.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Great match, lighting sucks


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

They need to use the lighting for other people.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I hoped they would quit the lighting for Sin Cara. Guess that's not happening.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Evolution said:


> I hate that strip club lighting more than most things in the WWE tbh.


I personally think it hurts Sin Cara. Instead of adding mystique, I feel it makes it difficult for the crowd to watch, and this enjoy, the match.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Caras music makes me think Beth Phoenix is going to come out.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck! I was kind of hoping that Sin Cara wouldn't have the special lighting for his matches since returning. Oh well....

Seriously though, anyone know why he gets that lighting?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's ridiculous how bad that match was compared to the WCW cruiserweight matches with Juvy, Kidman, Rey, Psicosis, Eddie ect ect


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That was a great gymnastics routine


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



wkdsoul said:


> 3 mexicans running about in the dark, everyone in the front 3 rows, check your wallet and give ur sister a pregnancy test.


Better check for dead bodies to because them fuckers carry knives in places you didn't think were possible.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I dislike that finisher of Cara's.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Damn it. Just god fucking damn it. The whole point of Sin Cara's finisher is for it to end in an armbar. It looks so stupid going into the pin. Fuck me sideways with a lunchbox.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Those lights need to go but goddammit that moveset is delicious.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Rock316AE said:


> That's what I don't understand, how the hell Vince is going to matter in this? and from what they said, HHH is able to fire Ace. This power BS with HHH/Ace/Vince is probably the most fucked up stipulation of all time. They're changing it every week.
> 
> I want to see Vince without this horrible story.


Its out of pure desperation to boost ratings, but yeah, he doesnt run raw but is still chairman. Weird storyline


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

....And the hits keep on coming. This roster though.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

just saw a pic of justin bieber on wwe.com, clearly wwe is at the lowest it has been ever


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Jerry Lawler is going to cause me to burst a blood vessel. I just know it.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wait did sin cara loose his over the to entrance?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ohh who is Ryback gonna squash now?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why is there a smackdown roster???


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So I was waiting for a lame segment to go for a quick 1 mile run. Ryback segment up next.

Be back in 10


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I just got home. I miss anything? saw the end of some Sin Cara squash match, looks like Ryback is next for squash.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Mr Talley said:


> Damn it. Just god fucking damn it. The whole point of Sin Cara's finisher is for it to end in an armbar. It looks so stupid going into the pin. Fuck me sideways with a lunchbox.


Someone's kinky.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback on Raw. Push time?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yeah, Ryback, just let him kill some name, not jobbers.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LOL UNDEFEATED!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wish they stop with this lighting it doesn't make Cara's botches less visible.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

King:"the undefeated, unstoppable Ryback"

yes King cuz this guy has had some serious competition... moron


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

wtf was that

Mistico is so slow and he didn't do his proper finisher he pins him? THE FUCK


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Big Show destroyed everyone last week so that would be why there are so many Smackdown guys on Raw this week. There might even be a divas match on Raw today!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Glad to see that Ryback is up next. When Sin Cara came out for his match I thought that would be the one squash of the night, so this is a very pleasant surprise to say the least. It's about time the Raw viewers got to see 'da man' in action.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

RYBACK! RYBACK! RYBACK!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



jacobdaniel said:


> Fuck! I was kind of hoping that Sin Cara wouldn't have the special lighting for his matches since returning. Oh well....
> *
> Seriously though, anyone know why he gets that lighting?*


So all the little kids say wow and buy his shit because they think he's cool.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback on Raw? Hopefully this means he's finally going to get some type of angle, but I bet it's just to give him a local squash on the A show.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trifektah said:


> It's ridiculous how bad that match was compared to the WCW cruiserweight matches with Juvy, Kidman, Rey, Psicosis, Eddie ect ect


Dont forget Disco Inferno.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Man that match wasn't fair HOW THE HELL IS HUNICO SUPPOSE TO RASSLE IN THE DARK


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback is terrible.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh wow. Ryback on Raw now? For fuck sake.

The only way I could enjoy watching Ryback is if it was watching him have the shit kicked out of him by the real Goldberg.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wonder who Goldberg light will squash next


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What a boring match for supposedly the most entertaining superstar on the roster. I kind of just become numb to those moves after a while, they lose their flavour when it's a part of a "five moves of doom" type deal.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara's match was the embodiment of everything WWE is right now. The entire match went like this: 36 arm drag takedowns, 1 drop kick.

Jesus. Tap. Dancing. Christ.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback vs 60 jobbers will be a staple of the new 3-hour RAW format.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Hajduk1911 said:


> I wonder who Goldberg light will squash next


Barry Stevens


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

FEED HIM MORE! HELL YEAH RYBACK SQUASH MATCH


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



DesolationRow said:


> Oh, wow. It's so great to see John Cena make his return after an entire fourteen days away from live WWE television. This is momentous. This surely blows away Stone Cold Steve Austin's return at Backlash 2000; The Undertaker's return at Judgment Day 2000; Triple H's Madison Square Garden comeback in early 2002; Bret Hart returning to a WWE television program in early 2010; The Rock's return after seven long years on St. Valentine's Day 2011... John Cena, after two painfully interminable weeks, is finally set to return! And in a hot feud with someone he's _never_ fought before, The Big Show! Gee willikers.
> 
> Hope that guy with the WWE Championship can stay in one piece, btw.




:lmao


Raw has started out absolutely awful, and, hey, HERE IS YET ANOTHER BIG SHOW PUSH, BECAUSE WWE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND YET THAT NO ONE HAS EVER CARED ABOUT HIM


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara I've noticed isn't botching so that's a good start. Rumours of a huge Ryback push come out and now the guy's debuting on RAW. No surprises there, but why is it that so far this has pretty much been an episode of Smackdown? 

And why the hell is Cena vs Cole main eventing while Punk vs Kane will likely be at the top of the hour?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

im tired of ziggler loosing


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ad break number 4


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

GOLDBERG! GOLDBERG! GOLDBERG!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sheamus, Cara & Ryback. Is this Smackdown?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Seeing Sin Cara makes me legit miss Rey Mysterio. And that guy really started to annoy me last year for some reason although he was still one of the best workers in the company.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



GCA-FF said:


> Barry Stevens


Barry Stevens needs to finally get his revenge. #SAVEUS


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TripleG said:


> The fuck are they riding?
> 
> Vince, have you ever seen a street thug in your life? Between this and Crime Time, I don't think you have.


Vince lives in a magical world where all heel Mexican wrestlers ride on lawnmowers and all black people are 'gangstas' or are into hip hop music.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Nabz™ said:


> just saw a pic of justin bieber on wwe.com, clearly wwe is at the lowest it has been ever


*I swear I wanted to punch my PC screen when I saw it....*


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I predict Curt Hawkins will be Ryback's opponent. Hopefully I'm wrong because I like Curt and he deserves more than to be anyones jobber, but he seems to be the 'go to guy' lately when someone needs to do a job.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Calling it now Ryback loses 70k viewers


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



GCA-FF said:


> Barry Stevens


He should hit the steroids for a year and return to break the Ryberg streak at match 100..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Madusa monster truck!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I love how Cole heels it up but when Ryback comes in the ring he becomes such a babyface lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback is one ugly motherfucker

Will never get over


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

so basically , if you are a WWE wrestler , you are either a squasher or a squashee .. either you have a long streak (botch cara , Fella , Ryberg , Lord Albertensai , etc ..) or you are a jobber or a glorified jobber 

nice


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Welp here comes goldberg/batista this should be good..... screw it I'm taking a piss break


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Come on Ryback save this for me.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Mainboy said:


> Ad break number 4


Do you count the ad breaks for every single show on television, or...? Because I'm not really sure why it matters here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

We got like 3 smackdown matches in a row. Other than Cena and Punk I don't even know who's a RAW guy anymore.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Coo Cena


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



LINK said:


> They need to use the lighting for other people.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

1000 episdodes of Raw, and Cena picks a 'greatest moment' featuring himself fpalm fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



YimYac said:


> Calling it now Ryback loses 70k viewers


That's it?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

cool story bro


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's been a long 7 years......


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The one time Cena was cheered on RAW.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

John Cena's move to Raw...the darkest moment in WWE history.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

STFU Lawler.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

NICE! Random jobbers.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

jesus, i could beat those 2 in a fight.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Stan Stansky FTW!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wow, these guys look intimidating.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ha Kirby! :lmao
Stan Stanksy :lmao Oh fuckery.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Stan Stansky?

Really WWE?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol Ryberg vs two jobbers this time.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This guy has a hole in his chest.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Stan Stansky? Push that motherfucker!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck off Lawler. We get it. 

Another squash match


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Where the hell was Christian in that clip?
Atleast show the rap battle.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LOL @ MORE JOBBER fpalm


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

STAN STANSKY. Sounds like a real winner. Destined for big things.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Good Lord, Stan and Arthur...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Jesus FUCKING Christ.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

How JR dare use the word "ELECTRIFYING" on Cena? Ridiculous.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I like these jobbers. Great promo. (Y)


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Stan Stansky...really?

Lawler is really bad tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Im bigger than both these guys


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OMG more jobbers for Ryback. These squash matches have been going on for two months now.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yeah, that's it WWE. Just keep giving these stupid nobodies TV time. Don't worry about all the superstars that get shafted.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is homosexual


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

These 2 are awesome LOL the jobbers are better than Ryback.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Don't give mic time to the jobbers. Jesus Christ!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is officially an filler episode


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

These guys look like wannabe Punk and Bryan.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Are they fucking serious? Is every fucking Rybitch match going to be him vs two no name, skinny fucking jobbers?

It's absolutely fucking pathetic.

WWE needs to die.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Dat singlet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

*:lmao fuck those two guys are awesome!*


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole would beat those 2 in a handicap match.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

:lmao wtf wow..


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Same match as the last couple of weeks of Ryback. Two scrawny guys, same moves. Blah blah, it was interesting the first time but goddamnit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Another 2 on 1 squash match? :Cornette:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wow, these guys have better mic skills than 80% of the WWE and TNA rosters!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That was the best thing ever :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Where is this Ryback gimmick going?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

why is Cole so up Ryback's ass?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

this is so damn weak. ryback? give me a break, they are trying to hype him up by setting him up in handicaps with guys that look 170 lbs soaking wet? ooooo i'm impressed :/


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Holy shit.

The law firm of Stansky and whatever are here.. to job to Ryder.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

There is no reason that intro should have been that awesome. And yet it was.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback = NOT OVER


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback always looks like he's pooping himself


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sit back and watch this man do work, kids. He is a beast.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback vs Oi Vey! 

wtf..


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I dig the Ryback theme music


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That was awesome:lol


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hmmm... I wonder if Ryback will do his finisher to both guys at the same time? Predictable fucking shit.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

For some reason it's hysterical when Ryback nods his head to his own music.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That Stan guy kinda looks like Austin Aries :lmao 

The first guys had the best TWO IS GREATER THAN ONE promo.

And another fucking squash. At least we get to see him slam two guys at once again. That shit is cool.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Nope. Still jobbers.

I don't know why they don't actually show his entrance pyro.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm so glad I'm missing this first hour.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hey at least bring these two in the tag team divison


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

RYBACK!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

well at least the crowd cares so far


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I would have lol'd if he did The Jackhammer there.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

All these Jobbers to gang up and form the new "Nexus"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Goldberg!

Goldberg!

Gold...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is so fucking retarded.. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

STEALIN GOLDBERGS MOVE WHATS NEXT A SPEAR


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And WWE wants 3 hours of this. fpalm


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback just suplexed him by his dick...


----------



## James Bester (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Someone needs to get a gif of whatever the hell Ryback was doing at the beginning of his entrance...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

:lmao not even trying to hide the biting


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I swear, the weekly jobbers are more interesting than Ryback.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lawler sigh
Just fucking die in a grease fire


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LOL Ryback is awesome.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What's so impressive about throwing around some guys who barely weigh 200 pounds?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I don't mind Ryback but WWE are likely going to need to do something different with him soon. btw, why the hell is RAW just like Smackdown this week? Are WWE that short on people or do they just have no confidence with anyone on RAW?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That double clothesline was insane.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Stan Stansky vs. R.V....GOLDBERG


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'd rather see those two jobbers cut promos every single week than watch Big Show and Cena feud.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

He killed them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

*Were the Hardy Boys always this bad?*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

ooo the strength, picking up two 150 pound guys. Cena only did that to edge and big show.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yawn.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Roidback! Squashing two nobodies that nobody knows impressive -not-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

RVD is kinda sorta a little pissed about this fuckhead stealing his singlet. But not really.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Just think, WWE wants 3 hours of this crap. fpalm


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Those two guys cut a better promo than half the roster


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

SHARKS SWIMMING WITH DOLPHINS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God, just think what happend when Raw goes 3 hour


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

those two bumped rather well.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

the one guy kind of looks like Paul London


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

FEED ME MORE.

I wonder who's his supplier.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

HERE'S YOUR WINNER AND STILL WORLD SQUASHING CHAMPION...

RYYYYYYYYYYYYY-BACK!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I would LOVE IT if the random jobbers just won one of these stupid push matches. SWERVE!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Did I just hear a Goldberg chant? O________o


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Do something with Ryback ffs.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

How can they call that fucking impressive? I could snap those two skinny little cunts in half with my eyes closed.

Well done Ryback! Great win...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm sorry. Between Hunico appearing and Ryback showing up for his squash, I thought I must be watching Smackdown.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback was actually really impressive in this match. Actually feel sorry for those guys.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

unk2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Feed me more????? fpalm


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

With no Big Show, Ryback is the best thing on RAW, awesome.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God, we're gonna get this shit every week when RAW goes 3 hours


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

FEED ME MORE!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback saying "FEED ME MORE" reminds me off future MMA GOAT Todd Duffee.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

WWE Champion opens second hour. Shocker...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

feed me more indeed, with some legit competition


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck this shit i'll wactch the rest tomo...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hooray for WWE title only in one hour main event! fpalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I would have loved for those guys to kick out. It's not like they're ever going to work for the WWE, so they might as well.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sin Cara's red suit is fucking awesome.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I don't care what people say, Ryback is completely awesome.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena/Cole is the main event. Punk/Kane isn't. Fucking hell. They actually had a good match last week on Smackdown.


----------



## James Bester (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I don't know if it's random to mention this now... but has Lawler officially reached the status of worst commentator in history? "Heh heh heh he's gonna beat your brains out Cole!"

....seriously, shut the fuck up King. I am so sick of hearing this guy go on about shit that he obviously doesn't care about. This guy makes Raw even more unbearable than it already is right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kirby actually isn't that bad. 

And Cole vs Cena are closing the show. Fuckery at it's fucking finest. :lmao


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Zzzzzz........................................


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



kobra860 said:


> What's so impressive about throwing around some guys who barely weigh 200 pounds?


can you do it?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Is Ryback the first guy to have a catchphrase without cutting a promo?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So Punk can't even main event over Cena when Cena is facing Michael Cole? you gotta be kidding me.

fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



virus21 said:


> God, just think what happend when Raw goes 3 hour


You're gonna give me nightmares talking like that


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I have to admit I kinda enjoy seeing Ryback brutally destroy these jobbers


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Just noticed that one of the three people Ryback follows on Twitter is porn goddess Lisa Ann. This guy is awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amber B said:


> RVD is kinda sorta a little pissed about this fuckhead stealing his singlet. But not really.


RVD is too high to care.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

what's Ryback going to do when he actually wrestles somebody who is not a 160 pound stick figure? He won't be throwing them around so easily


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The fact Cole is the main event over the WWE champion is pathetic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This RAW has been super lackluster. If they let Bryan cut a fucking promo on Kane/Punk I might feel a bit better.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



VRsick said:


> ooo the strength, picking up two 150 pound guys. Cena only did that to edge and big show.


Alright Ryback we know you can pick jobbers that probably weigh less than 300 pounds combined. Now pick up Mark Henry, Big Show, or both of them combined, and then I will be impressed.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



finalnight said:


> Where is this Ryback gimmick going?


What gimmick? :lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tobyx said:


> Ryback was actually really impressive in this match. Actually feel sorry for those guys.


What the fuck was "impressive" about watching a complete, disrespectful Goldberg rip off destroy two no name, 150lb, skinny, little twats?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck it!! I like Ryback


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Hajduk1911 said:


> what's Ryback going to do when he actually wrestles somebody who is not a 160 pound stick figure? He won't be throwing them around so easily


Yeah he will he lifts like 600lb.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

did they reall have to give them mic time


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Good match, those two pepsqueaks totally sold it well.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

ME HUNGRY...FEED ME MORE. YUM YUM... ME SLOTH ME WANT MORE


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tobyx said:


> can you do it?


If I was his size then yes. Something impressive was Ezekiel Jackson lifting up the Big Show or Brock Lesnar giving an F5 to Mark Henry with ease.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Want to go last on Raw or a PPV? Don't challenge for a World title. Challenge Cena.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NathWFC said:


> What the fuck was "impressive" about watching a complete, disrespectful Goldberg rip off destroy two no name, 150lb, skinny, little twats?


it was entertaining to watch.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amber B said:


> Cole vs Cena are closing the show. Fuckery at it's fucking finest. :lmao


It's Vince's personal tribute to the Trollolol guy who died earlier. Has to be.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

He's not really a goldberg rip off because he's actually a very good worker.

Good to see Skip juiced up even more during his time off. Not sure why he has that ring attire though with that physique.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Stan Stansky is the GOAT.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I swear, every Monday at 10PM, CM Punk's music hits and Cole says that stupid "weekly episodic" line.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I've just seen a rise above hate shirt on the Jeremy Kyle show.

WHAT A POP....not


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

WWE title playing the mid-card belt again..fuck.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

they realy dont know how to put on a goodshow at all they dont need to go 3 hours


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Must be a winner, but this isn't for the WWE title??


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So Ryback is hungry? 
He should face Scott Steiner bc he's definetly hungry! :steiner


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Best IC Champ ever.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Can't they just say 'No DQ, No countout' rather than 'There must be a winner' every time?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tobyx said:


> it was entertaining to watch.


If you find that entertaining then I have to seriously question the state of your mental health.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Gosh, I love watching the Ryback squashes. I really wouldn't mind them happening every week as long as you keep the time to a five minute window.

Also, laughing at how much bitching is going on right now. They could always give Cena more mic time or let Khali wrestle. Would you prefer that?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tobyx said:


> can you do it?


I bet a lot of people on this forum could. Not even fucking around. OP is right, its not really impressive.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



kobra860 said:


> If I was his size then yes. Something impressive was Ezekiel Jackson lifting up the Big Show or Brock Lesnar giving an F5 to Mark Henry with ease.


it's impressive cos the average person couldn't do it. you don't generally see a guy get thrown like 10 feet in the air. but I do agree, lifting a Big Show or a Mark Henry is a lot more impressive


----------



## DiamondWrestling (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This Monday Night Raw<ANY VELOCITY.

Fuckin pathetic.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YES YES YES


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And the crowd is absolutely fucking DEAD!!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Please be on commentary!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wish Punk could at least main event every now and then.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yes commentators. Focus more on the cena vs Cole match as opposed to the WWE champion in the ring.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yes!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Where is RAW tonight? A casual city?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback is going to be a world champ and it makes me sick.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"THERE MUST BE A WINNER!" So, what? Is there no-DQ, is it a regular singles match? What exactly does this stipulation mean?

YES! YES! YES! We're firmly in Cenaland though, the crowd is booing him.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Good to see the commentators are putting over the WWE title match...

Sometimes I am disgusted by what the WWE has become. I really am starting to feel like they've lost sight of what wrestling is all about 8*D


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TripleG said:


> I would have lol'd if he did The Jackhammer there.


When he had that guy up for the Bulldog-esque delayed vertical suplex, I thought for sure he was going to give him the Jackhammer.

At least we can hope they do better with Ryback than Goldberg, since they totally fucked things up with him. That being said, Goldberg was at least beating some semi-credible guys in his run. His first win was over Hugh Morrus, for example. Ryback has been beating nobodies.

But this is for the best-I'm pretty sure that like Goldberg, Ryback is just jacked, and has no wrestling skills. So they're going with a method of getting him over that has worked before.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So wait, forcing an announcer to do something outside of his job description means that Ace is doing a good job? Huh?! 

I'm pretty sure Cole could sue if he wanted to. I'm pretty sure Al Michaels could do the same to the NFL if he was forced into playing in a Football game.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



LINK said:


> I bet a lot of people on this forum could. Not even fucking around. OP is right, its not really impressive.


Yeah and I have a 9 inch penis as does the rest of the internet.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Q&A TIME WITH DANIEL BRYAN!!! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Basically when we all watch RAW every week, the second hour will always start with Punk while he's champion and Cena is going to end no matter who he faces. I like Cena but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## DiamondWrestling (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YES !


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

DAT BOY D BRYAN!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wow. This crowd wasn't pro yes. The marks will be pissed.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LOL at Punk randomly quipping "nope."


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Daniel Bryan is fulfilling his dream of being 6 ft 3 by standing on the announcers table.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm surprised they put Punk in the top hour considering last week. I thought WWE would overreact and put him in a less important segment.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LOL Kane pyro scared Bryan shitless


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Annnnnd Daniel Bryan officially gets NO reaction from the crowd. Damn it.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



KO Bossy said:


> When he had that guy up for the Bulldog-esque delayed vertical suplex, I thought for sure he was going to give him the Jackhammer.
> 
> At least we can hope they do better with Ryback than Goldberg, since they totally fucked things up with him. That being said, Goldberg was at least beating some semi-credible guys in his run. His first win was over Hugh Morrus, for example. Ryback has been beating nobodies.
> 
> But this is for the best-I'm pretty sure that like Goldberg, Ryback is just jacked, and has no wrestling skills. So they're going with a method of getting him over that has worked before.


Pretty sure Ryback is 10x the worker/wrestler Goldberg ever was...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Does anybody care about Ryback? God damnit Vince and your fetish for big men.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The wrestling gawds have shined upon me and granted my wish. Daniel Bryan promo has satiated my boredom for now.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"YES! YES! YESSSS!"
*BOOM!, Kane's music plays*
That was awesome, that would make a great tag team entrance


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well at least those two jobbers have more charisma than Ryback, but only if they are combined.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



DiamondWrestling said:


> This Monday Night Raw<ANY VELOCITY.
> 
> Fuckin pathetic.


Hey now, what do you have against Velocity?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

We've CM'd enough.

Drop the belt already.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck this crowd for not chanting YES with the GOAT.


----------



## DiamondWrestling (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

*RAW IS BORING.*


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

this crowd sucks ass


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

NO WAY OUT...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Evolution said:


> Good to see the commentators are putting over the WWE title match...
> 
> Sometimes I am disgusted by what the WWE has become. I really am starting to feel like they've lost sight of what wrestling is all about 8*D


They've definitely lost sight of what _entertainment_ is even about -- and since THAT is supposedly their main focus...ugh. Just, ugh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Great answer King. I don't think he even knows what year he's in anymore.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Pretty sure Ryback is 10x the worker/wrestler Goldberg ever was...


More like Ryback is on more HGH than Goldberg was


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

D-Bry really does look like a goof when he does the "Yes" stuff and the crowd booes him. Which is good for WWE, who wants him as a heel, but since he gets cheered and "Yes'd" so often, he looks like a tweener badass.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback will get over.

He's pretty impressive.

If he can get over big, then WWE have a money maker.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is the laziest booked show I've ever seen.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

No AJ? ?? DA-FUQ?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kane than deserves better than babysitting these two nerds.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And this feud EVEN WITH KANE is more interesting than whatever the fuck else is going on. Because it is legitimately good.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Can't believe I missed this earlier in the show. John Cena vs. Cole, one had a chance to call out anyone he wanted and he calls out Cole. Someone he outsizes drastically and is not a wrestler in any way, shape, or form. C'mon Cena be a star!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Casual crowd at it's finest.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So we've basically had about 3-4 weeks of pure shitty RAWs with a shitty ppv in between.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I feel like I've just watched 12 hours of tv but much to my surprise, it's been just an hour since Raw started. Funny how time works when you're not entertained.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

My god how many fucking times has Lawler brought up Cole vs Cena in the last hour? i'm losing count.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Bryan is the most entertaining thing in the WWE right now, far better than Punk and others. He should be given the opportunity of having a WWE title reign.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Punk does a double axe handle to the outside. Commentators make joke about Cole fighting Cena. Storytelling.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So..."There Must Be A Winner", but there are count outs and corner counts?

Make sense.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> Wow. This crowd wasn't pro yes. The marks will be pissed.


Yeah it will be great to hear all the whining about the crowd all week. :no:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Waiting for AJ to pop out any minute now.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Send him to hell Kane


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Nobody gives a fuck about Kane.

Package him as an odd couple tag team with Santino. That's all he's good for.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*








I was literally watching this until Punk came out.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's been 14 years since Kane was WWE champion.

I think that's for a good reason Cole.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Evolution said:


> Bryan is the most entertaining thing in the WWE right now, far better than Punk and others. He should be given the opportunity of having a WWE title reign.


Sarcasm or truth?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Other than this segment tonights show has been a big improvement over last week.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hey where's that John Cena Fan boy who posts in this every week with a video in his signature?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's the 2008 Punk title reign all over again with a couple of more months added on to it. The longer he has that title the less WWE seems to even give a fuck which is so wrong.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Kane than deserves better than babysitting these two nerds.


Yeah like having a THREE FOOT LONG PENIS in See No Evil 2.

:kane


----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

They should retire Lawler at Raw 1000. I'd take the Smackdown team on Raw if we must have Michael Cole on commentary.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Punk's got his jobbing trunks on.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What happened to CM Punk??? A year ago, he was awesome. Then creative watered him down BIG TIME! Now he's boring as hell and does the same old shit every week. Oh yeah, and he's a giant fatass.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

NOBODY cares about a match that we have already seen THREE TIMES in what three weeks? And not like it doesn't have an extremely predictable outcome.....

Crazy idea: Let Punk and Bryan cut promos against one another to actually build the feud..


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

wwe sure know what we want i cant wait for cena vs cole im callingit match of the year


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So how long is Orton out now?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So if there 'must be a winner' surely there are no d'qs?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

You think anyone that goes to these shitacular RAWs ask for a refund afterwards?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



LINK said:


> Yeah it will be great to hear all the whining about the crowd all week. :no:


You know how it goes.

If the crowd doesn't support Punk or Bryan, there are automatically casuals and have no business attending all WWE events. But, if the crowd supports Bryan and Punk for one match, and be absolutely dead for the others, it is a smark/good crowd.

fpalm


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Venomous said:


> Hey where's that John Cena Fan boy who posts in this every week with a video in his signature?


Oh he's been around. Doing his usual, semi-disturbing Cena rim licking of course.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Raw's make me appreciate the Smackdown commentary team a whole lot more.

Cole/Booker are a lot more tolerable than King/Cole. And Josh Matthews is GOAT as well.

They should replace King with Regal. But they never will unfortunately.

Also why isn't Bryan on commentary?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Seems like everyone on the show aside from John Cena has a hard time getting over with the crowd tonight..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Venomous said:


> So we've basically had about 3-4 weeks of pure shitty RAWs with a shitty ppv in between.


Correct. Although I did like the Punk/Bryan match at OTL, probably the only decent thing about it.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

people been talking about who gonna step up now that orton is out for 2 month so far nobody it the same as it ever been minus orton


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Venomous said:


> You think anyone that goes to these shitacular RAWs ask for a refund afterwards?


It's probably a better experience since they don't have to put up with commercials


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Thunder are up at half time for those who are wondering.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Venomous said:


> You think anyone that goes to these shitacular RAWs ask for a refund afterwards?


Dark matches bro.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Seems like everyone on the show aside from John Cena has a hard time getting over with the crowd tonight..


Uh.. The crowd was silent for Cenas Disney promo. Punk and Brian are the only two who got legit crowd interaction.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Seems like everyone on the show aside from John Cena has a hard time getting over with the crowd tonight..


What do you expect when the ENTIRE show revolves around him EVERY week?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Mr Talley said:


> What happened to CM Punk??? A year ago, he was awesome. Then creative watered him down BIG TIME! Now he's boring as hell and does the same old shit every week. Oh yeah, and he's a giant fatass.


I don't know. He died after becoming super Punk I guess. His character is stale as fuck.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



GCA-FF said:


> Waiting for AJ to pop out any minute now.


All of the internet is waiting for that too.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Daniel Bryan will help Cole tonight and take his place.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NathWFC said:


> Oh he's been around. Doing his usual, semi-disturbing Cena rim licking of course.


Ugh just spotted him in previous post.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wonder why Kane never got a signature submission hold?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

shutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutupshutup_shutup_


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Daniel is just lovely. Swoon.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why is Bryan not commentating? WTF is this?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God almighty, the commentary is horrible.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

SHUT THE FUCK UP KING. Honestly wish he would retire.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Therapy said:


> Uh.. The crowd was silent for Cenas Disney promo. Punk and Brian are the only two who got legit crowd interaction.


You mustve missed the MEGA pop he got during his entrance then, and they booed the HELL out of Cole which = PRO Cena. Daniel Bryan didnt even get the crowd to chant YES lol


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole the super Troll


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Seems like everyone on the show aside from John Cena has a hard time getting over with the crowd tonight..


It's proving my theory about pro-Cena crowds. Massive pop for Cena, muted/zero reaction for everybody else.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Shut. The. Fuck. Up. Lawler.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yes, please, talk about Cena vs Cole again.

For fuck sake.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

this match needs more AJ


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

You know how it is said that when a good technician is in the ring he could have a good match with a broom? Kane is the Broom, and Punk is actually having an okay series with him.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"There's an evaluation for ya!"

Fuck you Lawler. Fuck you


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



AmWolves10 said:


> Why is Bryan not commentating? WTF is this?


I wouldn't want to join those 2 on commentary either, he would have joined if this was Smackdown.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

so is aj out yet?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The fucking WWE Champion is wrestling and all Lawler wants to talk about is Cena/Cole. Jesus, sometimes commentary alone makes Raw hard to deal with.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Is it irony for anyone else that Punk has a move called Go To Sleep...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And the wwe really to make RAW 3 hours


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I really don't want to know what Kane does with that black glove on his right hand.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Boring match. Would be better if D-Bry was commentating.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Punk is genuinely fucking weak. I'm shorter than him and I could squat Kane for 10.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NathWFC said:


> Punk is genuinely fucking weak. I'm shorter than him and I could squat Kane for 10.


What does height have to do with anything?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Nice elbow Punk...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Worst elbow drop in WWE history


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hahahahaha way to go Punk. Swing and a miss.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OMG he botched that elbow so freaking bad..............


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Punk completely missed him! :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It looked like Punk missed with that Elbow.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is boring


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Man, it looke like Punk missed with the elbow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ok the ref totally saw that :lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> I really don't want to know what Kane does with that black glove on his right hand.


He chokes people out with it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God why is Kane still around fire his boring slow ass.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Because the ref clearly didn't see that at the final glance. Yep.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NikkiSixx said:


> What does height have to do with anything?


It doesn't particularly. I was just highlighting the fact that he is hardly a small man and yet is still so, so weak.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NathWFC said:


> Punk is genuinely fucking weak. I'm shorter than him and I could squat Kane for 10.


He's given Kane the GTS before

hell, he's even given it to Umaga


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What the hell is this "feud" even about? There is NOTHING HERE


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> You know how it is said that when a good technician is in the ring he could have a good match with a broom? Kane is the Broom, and Punk is actually having an okay series with him.


Someone watches Colt's podcast.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

there we go, AJ


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'd destroy AJ


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"GET DOWN!" - What a badass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So I wonder if Punk legit wrecked AJ yet.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

weak chokeslam


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It amazes me how the ref never seems to notice the interference that is happening when he is facing the titantron.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

*YES!*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YEESSSS! YESSSS!


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



LINK said:


> Is it irony for anyone else that Punk has a move called Go To Sleep...


That joke might have been funny if you actually knew what irony meant.

Actually, no, it would still have sucked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yeah she's definitely getting back with Bryan. Obvious swerve is obvious.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> So I wonder if Punk legit wrecked AJ yet.


He's single now so probably


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So Punk gets pinned twice in two weeks... why can't that be Sheamus?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Daniel Bryan's gonna save AJ from Kane like a true hero.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Didn't want to see either man lose at this point.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"Super Punk" loses again.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This company is unbelievable, The WWE Champ is basically a mid-carder, having his match be in the middle of the show. When Rock, Austin or HHH were champs they always closed the show but not the current champ CM Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I always love whenever a women is stalked by someone like Kane, they suddenly lose the ability to get out of the ring.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ looking hot. :yum:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Told you Punk had his jobbing trunks on.

The WWE title means nothing anymore, and it has nothing to do with Punk being the one carrying it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kane and AJ are together? 

Ok wtf is going on


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ is here YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wonder if Kane's impregnated AJ with his demon spawn yet...


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I knew it, I fucking knew it! For god's sake its like someone in a feud losing cleanly is the end of the damn world. This is what we get week after week after god damned week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh my god, it's happening.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ.....i would destroy that like a fat kid that got his own bday cake


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NathWFC said:


> It doesn't particularly. I was just highlighting the fact that he is hardly a small man and yet is still so, so weak.


It's pro wrestling, sometimes, they pretend they can't lift a guy to highlight that he is a 'monster'.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OH FFS.. Not another Kane gets a girlfriend angle.. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

DAT LOOK. Even Kane couldn't resist.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

If this was 1999 Kane would have Tombstoned the anorexic ladyboy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kane is banging AJ


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kane doesn't need more child support payments.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And my last post was sarcasm. 
Kane gets the bitches.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OH shit Aj getting gang banged.......


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

well I am done

Fucck this shit


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ is awesome in her role


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This storyline is so fun because I have no idea what is going to happen.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God I hope they don't stick AJ with Kane.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Thats my bitch right there.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ's more psycho than Kane haha. Something like that could have easily ended the show. Why don't WWE let the WWE Champion end the damn show?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's rape time AJ. :kane


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



RyanPelley said:


> Oh my god, it's happening.


(Y) :lmao


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

lol kane is like your weird


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

omg love triangle! ...or rectangle... lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

wow they really making aj lee look like the biggest slut, first bryan, then punk, now kane, o god, whos next?!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TJTheGr81 said:


> DAT LOOK. Even Kane couldn't resist.


ITS TRUE ITS DAMN TRUE


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ & Kane?!? Good grief.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That match was awful, not really great rules for a "There Must Be a Winner" match. I liked how Punk crawled back into a ring when Kane was there in plain sight.
Also, AJ looks hot. And isn't Punk wearing his new shirt?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> It's pro wrestling, sometimes, they pretend they can't lift a guy to highlight that he is a 'monster'.


I agree, but Punk was clearly legit struggling then.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh god, if AJ helps Kane @ NWO I'll definitely be taking a break from WWE.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

How many girlfriends has Kane had?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Can't wait for the implied rape and pregnancy angle! Tori and Lita should warn her.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yeah, we really needed a vignette to tell us all about the performance review we've all seen 9 fucking times.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> If this was 1999 Kane would have Tombstoned the anorexic ladyboy.


Oh you mean the Kane that spent a fair of that year and the next in a relationship with Tori? That Kane?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's about time Kane impregnates a bitch again.

So WWE is really going to play with our intelligence like that? According to kayfabe, McMahon is powerless, but happens to still be the chairman of the board. Now they are promoting him like THE BOSS again?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



YimYac said:


> How many girlfriends has Kane had?


As he said in the past, digs chick the mask.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This storyline is more random than Disney's Recess .


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This storyline is turning out to be really fun and interesting. Every week, its a surprise to who gets the upper hand. And No matter who gets the upper hand, it can make sense and is entertaining.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

if they put kane with aj they need to give him the godfather gimmick bc he will be pimpin


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NathWFC said:


> I agree, but Punk was clearly legit struggling then.


He's given a GTS TWICE to Umaga, and had Big Daddy V on his shoulders before... :no:

Punk is by no means weak.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ's a psycho angel. Gotta love her


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I dunno. Can't blame AJ for wanting that 3ft dick, I guess.

Also apply that if she ever gets together with Hornswoggle.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

If there was any doubt well that pretty much guarantees Punk's winning.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



YimYac said:


> How many girlfriends has Kane had?


He's said it before. Chicks dig the mask


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol A Kane, AJ, Punk love triangle storyline? Will Aj end up getting preggers from Kane like he did Lita?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ is so great. I sincerely hope she stays in WWE for a very long time. Only her could make these lame storylines work.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



RatedRudy said:


> wow they really making aj lee look like the biggest slut, first bryan, then punk, now kane, o god, whos next?!


Wow! What a slut! One boyfriend and crush. That loosey goosey.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Just realised they haven't recapped the start of RAW...yet


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



The Redeemer said:


> This storyline is so fun because I have no idea what is going to happen.


Kane, Bryan and Punk are all gonna pork AJ and we're gonna have a "who's your daddy?" angle and in the end... none of them, as AJ is swept off her feet by the returning Val Venis.

Book it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> It's about time Kane impregnates a bitch again.
> 
> So WWE is really going to play with our intelligence like that? According to kayfabe, McMahon is powerless, but happens to still be the chairman of the board. Now they are promoting him like THE BOSS again?


Exactly..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Omega_VIK said:


> It's rape time AJ. :kane


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



VRsick said:


> This storyline is turning out to be really fun and interesting. Every week, its a surprise to who gets the upper hand. And No matter who gets the upper hand, it can make sense and is entertaining.


And yet when someone gets the upper hand it means absolutely nothing rendering the entire thing pointless.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



urca said:


> This storyline is more random than Disney's Recess .


A+ reference.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Carcass said:


> Oh god, if AJ helps Kane @ NWO I'll definitely be taking a break from WWE.


Yeah I've got to say Kane winning would be enough for me to take another break from WWE. I could elaborate on why it would make zero sense for Kane to be the one that comes out with the title but I can't be bothered.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



urca said:


> This storyline is more random than Disney's Recess .


Recess also ruled haha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Love Quadrilateral is always fun.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ looks horrible, Anorexic, seriously how old she is? 

Anyway, give the belt to Kane, maybe he can bring back the prestige from this all-time low.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> You mustve missed the MEGA pop he got during his entrance then, and they booed the HELL out of Cole which = PRO Cena. Daniel Bryan didnt even get the crowd to chant YES lol


fpalm Oh my fucking God, where do I even begin...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck it's back on


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Mister Hands said:


> I dunno. Can't blame AJ for wanting that 3ft dick, I guess.
> 
> Also apply that if she ever gets together with Hornswoggle *again*.


Fixed it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Just realised they haven't recapped the start of RAW...yet


They haven't had to. Cole's hasn't quit talking about it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I still think it'll be AJ and D-Bry, maybe she plays both Kane and Punk until No Way Out when she helps D-Bry win. She just smiled at Kane so he would not hurt her or something.

Meh.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Psycho A.J


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Rock316AE said:


> AJ looks horrible, Anorexic, seriously how old she is?
> 
> Anyway, give the belt to Kane, maybe he can bring back the prestige from this all-time low.


fpalm.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It wouldn't be smart for AJ to want Kane's THREE FOOT LONG PENIS. Unless she wants to end up in a wheelchair permanently.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



VRsick said:


> This storyline is turning out to be really fun and interesting. Every week, its a surprise to who gets the upper hand. And No matter who gets the upper hand, it can make sense and is entertaining.


Considring it's also for the WWE Championship this should be the main storyline. It's way more interesting, and every week you don't know what going to happen next. But instead we close with Cena/big show bullshit


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



chargebeam said:


> fpalm Oh my fucking God, where do I even begin...


Don't bother.. I read his post history and realized there is no point in explaining


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Venomous said:


> Lol A Kane, AJ, Punk love triangle storyline? Will Aj end up getting preggers from Kane like he did Lita?


They could always bring Gene Snitsky back too.

IT WASN'T MY FAULT!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The look is to tryout for creepy porn...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ooooh, now I get it. AJ is a whore.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ is going to rape Josh?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

:lmao AJ is definitely GOAT material.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God she's hot when she's crazy.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Like I said. That's my bitch, right there.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ stroking that tie.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wonder if AJ strokes a dick the same way she's stroking that tie....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Look at AJ, discovering her sexuality.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I've fucked crazy bitches before, but none were as good looking as AJ. So, if I were that announcer... go for it.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

highlight. of. the. show.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ givin Matthews dem crazy eyes.

This girl is my fave.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Mickie did it better.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Fuck it's back on


Lol my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol lol lol lol wtf


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God, I wish I was Josh Matthews right now.

AJ to help Matthews win the title!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This feud actually given a good 25 - 30 minutes this week. Fine with Kane picking up the win as it was mostly due to interference and distractions and Kane hasn't really looked strong enough lately.

lol AJ and Josh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So holy fuck. AJ is the most compelling character in WWE right now.



NikkiSixx said:


> Fixed it.


Repressed memories are repressed for a reason.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Recess also ruled haha


I remember that show. Ah, the good ol days.(Y)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck Off Lawler


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ has developed brilliantly into this role.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Are you serious? Lock Aj in the vaults with Josh and Roaddogg... That shit will boost ratings.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm calling it. Fatal 4 way for the title. Josh Mathews new WWE Champion


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Dang, how much pussy does Kane get?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ is hot I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Closest Josh has come to a vagina since he came out of the womb.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"Don't you like aggressive girls? Because I do!" I guess the fanboys are supposed to fap now.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Carcass said:


> :lmao AJ is definitely GOAT material.


This. When WWE actually gives a Diva an interesting storyline to work with surprisingly THEY DO WELL.

AJ is awesome.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

RECAP! RECAP! RECAP!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ I love you.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"do you not like aggressive women? I do."

lesbihonest


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Nice zoom in, revealing AJ's sharpie eyebrows.

Oh, here come the recaps! As if we weren't reminded 20 times before hand.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Josh Matthews is going to call SmackDown with the weirdest boner tomorrow. AJ is...dear God.

Oh look, a reminder on why I'm changing the channel soon.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Goddammit I was just saying how they hadn't recapped the start of RAW!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

FFS.. WE GET IT.. COLE IS WRESTLING CENA..

Jesus Christ fuck this company.. Just die..


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

They've hyped this main-event impeccably tonight. A monster rating is pretty much assured.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ is the kind of bitch you fuck with a fake name, in a hotel roo,m wearing a mask, and driving a rental.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And I thought Mickie was crazy


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Micheal Cole - 'Save me Obi Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope.'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

See. All 14 year old girls think they're all of a sudden the shit once they step out of training bras.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole is doing a great job with the hype of his match. The match is going to do a decent number.


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

B.A Star guys (Y)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Huganomics said:


> Closest Josh has come to a vagina since he came out of the womb.


ahhh..
excellent.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This show should be named RAWCAP .


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why does Punk lose so damn much? Oh yeah I know, it makes the storyline a lot more interesting. Unlike super Cena and super Sheamus.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh look, Big Show is trying to be Brock Lesnar...


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol what a fucking troll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COLE the TROLL


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Didn't Triple H not long ago show up on RAW to evaluate Johnny Aces performance as GM? It really hasn't been that long that John became full GM of both shows and yet already Vince is going to evaluate the guy again. Creative is seriously out of ideas. Just end the evil GM thing for goodness sakes. 

So how long until the main event, where Big Show runs out and attacks Cena before Cole gets slammed to the mat?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Rock316AE said:


> Cole is doing a great job with the hype of his match. The match is going to do a decent number.


No. No it won't.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Evolution said:


> Yeah I've got to say Kane winning would be enough for me to take another break from WWE. I could elaborate on why it would make zero sense for Kane to be the one that comes out with the title but I can't be bothered.


This


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Every single heel diva needs to be a whore apparently. She already had the crazy gimmick, there's really no need to make her a whore too fpalm


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Glad to see AJ has finally gotten past puberty and found an interest in men [and "aggressive women"].


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I must say, these Big Show/John Cena vignettes have been amazing thus far


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amber B said:


> See. All 14 year old girls think they're all of a sudden the shit once they step out of training bras.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



finalnight said:


> AJ is the kind of bitch you fuck with a fake name, in a hotel roo,m wearing a mask, and driving a rental.


You seem familiar with this...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I have no problem with heel Big Show. But in the main event against Cena.......fuck that


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What's that you say? ANOTHER recap?

Fuck off.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



abrown0718 said:


> "do you not like aggressive women? I do."
> 
> lesbihonest


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The_Renegade (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

@AJ backstage: WTF was that ?????????
No idea of what's happening but I like it so far


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Isn't this the same promo that Brock Lesnar did?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Damn, this is great.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ugh, recaps... Fuck this, I'm not watching the main event.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Raw #7 Brock Lesnar has not been on since returning.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AJ going through puberty before our very eyes. It's just a matter of time before she's banging guys behind the bleachers.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Big show: I don't give a fuck about nobody's feeling


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Big Show=Brock Lesnar

18 years of repressing homosexual desires


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Actually liking this Lesnar-style Big Show promo. All it needs is some "PISS."


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

lol Big show trying to cut a lesnar like promo... fail


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Here comes Boom-Truth


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Loving this new Big Show gimmick. He's so hateful now.

Have him face Lawler next week, that would truely be Raw of the Year.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wow, awesome video package. Best thing on the show by far. Big Show is tremendous.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol Big Show in Lesnar's promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"They are still showing the scars of last week"


Are they? Doesn't seem like it to me.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Welp, I have to take my daughter home. Such a shame that I'll have to miss Truth, Kofi, Cena, and Cole....


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I think these two make a great tag team. But unfortunately there is no one else....


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

damn big show is the shit


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tony Tornado said:


> Every single heel diva needs to be a whore apparently. She already had the crazy gimmick, there's really no need to make her a whore too fpalm


How is AJ a whore? She had a douchebag boyfriend and now has a new crush in Punk who she used her femininity and innocence to protect her new crush from getting the shit beat out of him circa Zack Ryder.

How does that make here a whore? Get a fucking clue and stop slinging words around you obviously have no grasp of.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Rock316AE said:


> Wow, awesome video package. Best thing on the show by far. Big Show is tremendous.


I agree. I am so LOVING this feud!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Haha, what the fuck was that? Complete fucking rip off of Lesnar's promo.

"I'm not an entertainer, I'm a giant"

"I'm not a superstar, I'm an ass kicker"

Spot the fucking difference...

Wow WWE. Just wow.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tony Tornado said:


> Every single heel diva needs to be a whore apparently. She already had the crazy gimmick, there's really no need to make her a whore too fpalm


The WWE thinks it's the 1920s when it comes to women.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



FourWinds said:


> Here comes Boom-Truth


I believe they are called the blacks.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I feel bad for Cole for some reason...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Knucklehead big show couldnt be scary in a promo if he had the mark henry mei ling sex tape playing in the backround. but i do agree he is def not an actor and am happy they admitted it


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

RAWCAP needs a better commentating team, any participants?
I'd commentate better than King, unfortunately that doesn't really say much .


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kane's storylines are always the biggest piles of shit.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sad that the highlight of RAW is AJ. On a brighter note, the segment was GOAT worthy


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wow, so first big show acts like mark henry, now he acts like lesnar. Who next?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wouldn't mind seeing the tag champs actually do something for once.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

R Truth forgot Little Jimmy on the ramp. 

Oh wait-nope-Little Jimmy has been suspended 30 days for a wellness policy violation for synthetic Pez.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

King is so out of touch, he really needs to gtfo of commentary, or whatever the hell he thinks he's doing there.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



dan the marino said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the tag champs actually do something for once.


Ha ha. Like that'll ever happen.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole is great when he wants to be


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I bet Truth and Kofi had a mean spades game before the show.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

man if cena beats show I just might take a little break, and it looks like punk and bryan isn't going to have a long-term feud after all, I can't think of nothing else I give a shit about that's going on in the WWE these days.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Please Young & Tight be on RAW....


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Still thinking about how hot AJ was in that segment.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



magusnova said:


> I believe they are called the blacks.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tony Tornado said:


> *Every single heel diva needs to be a whore apparently.* She already had the crazy gimmick, there's really no need to make her a whore too fpalm


Not true, Eve is a bitchy secretary.

Oh wait...no, she was a whore before that.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

embarrassing that the tag champs' match is closer to the main event than both world champions'


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Rock316AE said:


> Wow, awesome video package. Best thing on the show by far. Big Show is tremendous.


You're trying too hard now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Its Kofi "the Midcard" King-ston! the guy destined to be a 500 time tag team champ and 200 time us champ.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena v. Cole a true battle of the bitches


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Evolution said:


> How is AJ a whore? She had a douchebag boyfriend and now has a new crush in Punk who she used her femininity and innocence to protect her new crush from getting the shit beat out of him circa Zack Ryder.
> 
> How does that make here a whore? Get a fucking clue and stop slinging words around you obviously have no grasp of.


And the Josh Matthews segment? What does it mean? I had the same opinion as you until I saw that segment. There's really no reason for that segment to be there unless they want to make her a man-eater as well.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hawkins and Reks on Raw! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The match already in progress? ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Reks and Hawkins! This Raw is suddenly worthwhile.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> I bet Truth and Kofi had a mean spades game before the show.


With their liquor in brown paper bags.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Curt Hawkins really should be on TV more.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I get the feeling this tag team match ends in Big Show.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hawkins and Reks don't even get a jobber entrance LOLOLOL


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Reks and Hawkins. YES


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Team Bandages vs. Team Pink, hopefully the new Hart Dynasty get a title shot soon.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tony Tornado said:


> And the Josh Matthews segment? What does it mean? I had the same opinion as you until I saw that segment. There's really no reason for that segment to be there unless they want to make her a man-eater as well.


Flirting (or just being crazy as shit) does not make one a whore.

Oh god, no -- we're having this argument again, aren't we?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

FUCK YEAH CURT HAWKINS AND TYLER REXS BITCHESSSS


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hawkins and Reks fuck yeah!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena v Cole is a bra and panties match if im not mistaken


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Evolution said:


> How is AJ a whore? She had a douchebag boyfriend and now has a new crush in Punk who she used her femininity and innocence to protect her new crush from getting the shit beat out of him circa Zack Ryder.
> 
> How does that make here a whore? Get a fucking clue and stop slinging words around you obviously have no grasp of.




she went from helping punk, to having a orgasm looking at kane, then says she likes aggressive women, then wants josh matthews now?

dude she is a whore... but she is probably no kelly kelly so she can pat herself on the back for not being that pathetic


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Reks/Hawkins finally have a tag match on Raw. It's about time.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Big Show is running wild? Seriously the main even of No Way Out is Cena vs. Show and now Big Show is running wild? I'm starting to wonder about this again.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Curt Hawkins on RAW just so Ryder has something to talk about on Z! True Long Island Story.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Jerry Lawler is not a truthful man


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amber B said:


> With their liquor in brown paper bags.


:lol

Henny or Remy were definitely the drinks of choice at this event.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



dan the marino said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing the tag champs actually do something for once.



Welp, guess not.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Did Lawler say that not one person asked for Cole to not be in that match? Because that's horseshit, I tweeted for it not to happen.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I want show to knock cena out so that cole gets the,three count lol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tony Tornado said:


> And the Josh Matthews segment? What does it mean? I had the same opinion as you until I saw that segment. There's really no reason for that segment to be there unless they want to make her a man-eater as well.


A slut does sexual things with guys, she doesn't. She smiles. How is it slutty? It's not like she left with him to have sex after that.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wouldn't it be nice if someone from the midcard actually got mic time? Maybe then I might care about the tag team "division".


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Tyler Reks should be used more as well for that matter. With a haircut he could be a very good talent.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tony Tornado said:


> And the Josh Matthews segment? What does it mean? I had the same opinion as you until I saw that segment. There's really no reason for that segment to be there unless they want to make her a man-eater as well.


THAT was a little confusing, but I think that's just them establishing that AJ is truly batshit crazy. Still wouldn't put the whore label on her though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tony Tornado said:


> And the Josh Matthews segment? What does it mean? I had the same opinion as you until I saw that segment. There's really no reason for that segment to be there unless they want to make her a man-eater as well.


You missed the point completely. She isn't a man eater. She's scorned. I took that entire segment backstage as her being sarcastic and ready to go Lorena Bobbit on any man in her path. She's screwing them all over come Sunday.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"Tag Division really heating up here"

Can someone point me to a tag team division in WWE let alone one that is "heating up" ????


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol Cole "Tag team division heating up here in the WWE" 

What Tag division? it's almost non-existent.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Can someone chloroform Lawler? I mean, Reks and Hawkins are NXT alums, I'm sure they know where Johnny Curtis keeps the chloroform.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Ubereem said:


> she went from helping punk, to having a orgasm looking at kane, then says she likes aggressive women, then wants josh matthews now?
> 
> dude she is a whore... but she is probably no kelly kelly so she can pat herself on the back for not being that pathetic


I was wondering why this thread smelled like AXE bodyspray.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I love how Kofi & Truth are bandaged up and not selling shit at all.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Therapy said:


> "Tag Division really heating up here"
> 
> Can someone point me to a tag team division in WWE let alone one that is "heating up" ????


Hahaha


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why does Kofi has such strange pecs? I've always wondered


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Who's the new black referee?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kofi with the Sheamus-esque selling "means no selling"


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole vs. Cena is next lol bitches


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Average match.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

King: tyler wrek needs to make the tag to kington wtf


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Was just about to say that Kofi and Truth don't appear to be selling their injuries to well.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Nice injury selling, Truth and Kofi.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Jesus...fuck...too much. Lawler is too much. Even by his usual standards, he is TERRIBLE tonight. And is he going to be on commentary alone during the main event? If so, nope nope nope, I'm out. I can't through that shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wait a minute. Why are these two even wrestling? Especially Truth.:lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

John Cena vs Cole is up next Folks! Cole will FINALLY get what is coming to him. I cant wait!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Man they could've used those injuries as an excuse to give Reks and Hawkins the win thus elevating a new tag-team threat........but no we'll just have them job to the champs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Anyone else hate Trouble In Paradise as much as i do?


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



UknowWho said:


> Isn't this the same promo that Brock Lesnar did?


Shhhh stop breaking the fourth wall we're not supposed to remember that. The only thing that we should know is John Cena is the greatest oh and always the underdog. Now be a good little sheep and act like that promo was new and original and boo show and eat your vitamins say your prayers and hope against hope that Cena can pull off a miracle and win OK.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And here we go...


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh fuck I forgot that Lawler will be on his own for the Main Event.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Are you fucking kidding me, Kofi?

Thats why you're stuck in mid-card hell, can't even do simple shit like selling an injury...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This match is next? So what's the main event?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"It Was a Shocking Twist" 

Yeeeah, no it really wasn't.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

MOAR RECAPS!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Flirting (or just being crazy as shit) does not make one a whore.
> 
> Oh god, no -- we're having this argument again, aren't we?


I don't remember ever having that argument but I understand your point. Maybe whore is not the appropriate term but my point was that it in WWE every Diva has to use their sexuality as the selling point of their character, either being promiscuous, a tease or sex-starved maniac.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Kofi never hits the Trouble in Paradise without some sort of distraction beforehand


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wow, Raw is almost over? Is it me or did absolutely nothing of value happen?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> John Cena vs Cole is up next Folks! Cole will FINALLY get what is coming to him. I cant wait!!


All of your posts depress me. Every single one.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trifektah said:


> Why does Kofi has such strange pecs? I've always wondered


Hahaha yea what's up with that? It's like he's missing half of each one or something really weird.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

There must be something else after this match... there's no way this is taking up half an hour.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Please send out JR for commentary


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Venomous said:


> Lol Cole "Tag team division heating up here in the WWE"
> 
> What Tag division? it's almost non-existent.


I dunno. Compared to even two months ago, it's in pretty good condition. Kingston and Truth get good TV time, even if it's never very significant, and NXT has made Hawkins/Reks, Primetime Players, and the Usos into pretty viable contenders. Swagger and Ziggler were decent enough for a while. Primo and Epico are in there too. That's positively thriving compared to where it had been.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Big show to show up and knock cena out as they fadeout to a kid with a cena shirt in the crowd crying


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Rock316AE said:


> This match is next? So what's the main event?


This match is. But Show will probably run in and just beat Cena for 10 minutes or something. Ugh, this thread usually has this many pages an hour in, Raw is almost over and it's not even at 150 yet lolol.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Alright, get ready for Big Show to DQ the match by "shockingly" attacking Cena...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tony Tornado said:


> I don't remember ever having that argument but I understand your point. Maybe whore is not the appropriate term but my point was that it in WWE every Diva has to use their sexuality as the selling point of their character, either being promiscuous, a tease or sex-starved maniac.


Yeah, it wasn't you, but there was literally an argument a couple of weeks ago in the RAW thread about the definition of "whore."


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Anarchy™ said:


> Wow, Raw is almost over? Is it me or did absolutely nothing of value happen?


And you're surprised by that? It just gets fucking worse every week.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wait a min I just realize where blue hell is Abraham Washington's All World Stable?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I must be really tired, cause when Kofi was doing the "Boom!" taunt at the near end of the match I thought I had WWE 12 on my TV.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Barnabyjones said:


> Big show to show up and knock cena out as they fadeout to a kid with a cena shirt in the crowd crying


You're right on the money with that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

WWE forgot how pathetically thin the roster was. They also forgot that Kofi and Truth were supposed to be injured as well.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Nothing stand out on this RAW. Well AJ being hot is something I guess.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

COLE vs. CENA FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Yeah, it wasn't you, but there was literally an argument a couple of weeks ago in the RAW thread about the definition of "whore."


It was pretty glorious too, with how much shit RAW was sucking.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NikkiSixx said:


> All of your posts depress me. Every single one.


He's just a stupid troll. Put him on your ignore list and you win.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trifektah said:


> Why does Kofi has such strange pecs? I've always wondered


Go search the "What's wrong with Kofi Kingston's boobies" thread and maybe you'll find the answer.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I will bet my left testicle Cena doesn't win his match. I'm tempted to bet my right testicle that Big Show will make an appearance but I'm only like 99% sure that will happen and I like the right one more


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Mark Henry's "enough is enough/hall of pain" + Brock Lesnar's "I'm not an entertainer" = Big Show's "I'm a GIANT!"


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This thread>RAW


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



David Banner said:


> Anyone else hate Trouble In Paradise as much as i do?


JAMAICAN ME CRAZY!!

Mike Adamle always used to make that move more entertaining.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hey guys, remember how on RAW we would have ten-minute matches that were actually entertaining?

Oh that never happened?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So when AW suppose to come out?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amber B said:


> WWE forgot how pathetically thin the roster was. They also forgot that Kofi and Truth were supposed to be injured as well.


They also forgot that people like to be entertained


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Tag match was the best match... SIGH


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NathWFC said:


> And you're surprised by that? It just gets fucking worse every week.


What are the odds the writers are saving up compelling storylines and development for when they start going 3 hours?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The Thunder/Spurs game is much better than this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Triple H's return in 2002 was an amazing moment.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trifektah said:


> He's just a stupid troll. Put him on your ignore list and you win.


Right. A troll for having an opinion. Do you call every Cm Punk and DB fans on here a troll? because there's alot of those on the forum.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The best part of this Raw so far is hearing the old school Raw theme..

Yup. That's it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Got dammit. I still get goosebumps thinking about that night....and I'm not even a fan of HHH.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'll never forget being there that night, EVER. The Garden fucking exploded.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That return in 2002 was pretty sweet.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Never really seen much of Sin Cara before tonight since I don't watch Smackdown, but I really did enjoy his match with Hunico. Jobber (Hunico) or not, those 2 have excellent chemistry in the ring together. Top class stuff.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

*THE GAME RETURNS!*
(back then)


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Damn how I miss the WWF atmosphere, depressing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Christ, Trips was such a badass back then.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hey I was watching No Way Out from that year earlier.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Anarchy™ said:


> What are the odds the writers are saving up compelling storylines and development for when they start going 3 hours?


About as good as me having a 3-way with Mickie James and Velvet Sky


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



TripleG said:


> Triple H's return in 2002 was an amazing moment.


(Y)


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Brrrr apple dough


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

1000 Raw shows, many of the earlier ones packed with great moments. Shawn Micheals, Mankind, The Undertaker, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, Kurt Angle....

And Cena and Triple H pick moments featuring themselves as the 'most memorable ever'.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What exactly is Kofi's gimmick?? being a black foreign guy that can jump high??


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I want a Zombie match book it


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Right. A troll for having an opinion. Do you call every Cm Punk and DB fans on here a troll? because there's alot of those on the forum.


It's not the opinion that gets him that, it's how he argues it that does.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Finally a raw without a divas match


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

THATS MY DAWG!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hmmmm, a long time left to go. I'd imagine Big Show is coming but what else?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Haitch is one of the most likeable guys in the business, imho.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I think we are destined to have Cena shoved down our throats for the next 20-30 years.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I thought Cole was meant to get ready.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

damn main event already. Raw has went by fast. Maybe its cuz i havent been watching.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole's singlet is in the Hall of Fame?

I was not aware of this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is what happens when you bury everyone that aren't main-event stars. When your roster becomes thin, you don't have anybody to rely on because you've already buried them.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I can't wait for Cena to have not learnt a thing from his match with Johnny Ace and do the same thing with the same result.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

There's like 20 minutes left on the show. What the hell is gonna happen???


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Is it just me or is the crowd not really into Cena at the moment?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Right. A troll for having an opinion. Do you call every Cm Punk and DB fans on here a troll? because there's alot of those on the forum.


Ha, there is NO ONE else like you on this forum. I don't think you're a troll, I just think you're very, very weird and incredibly annoying.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena wins we riot!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Dark_Link said:


> Finally a raw without a divas match


Two weeks in a row, I think.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Looking forward to this one. They've hyped it really well and knowing Cole's drawing power this will probably be the biggest quarter-hour rating in months for WWE.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I have a feeling Lord Hentai is going to wrestle


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

here we go...tensai is gunna come out instead.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That Trips moments still gives me chills, remember that like it was yesterday..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Dark_Link said:


> Finally a raw without a divas match


Yes, but does that make up for the rest of the show?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ugh, why is this a match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena vs Tensai AGAIN? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

More Tensai. Oh yeah.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Tensai?

..........Fuck me.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lord Tensai


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

fpalm fpalm fpalm 

Godammitsomuch


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh boy Tensai


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Yes Lord Tensai! I've missed him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I thought the retooled tensai?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ugh, fatty in a thong is back...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I don't give a SHIT!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ok....


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I guess they haven't given up on Tensai just yet.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Can you feel the excitement in the air, folks?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Okay. This isn't bad. Also liked the way Tensai just pushed Sakamoto.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Triple H's return in '02 is one of if not my favourite Raw moments ever I'm glad they showed that.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh my god, it's SO fucking predictable and shit. Fuck this crap.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Venomous said:


> Lol Cole "Tag team division heating up here in the WWE"
> 
> What Tag division? it's almost non-existent.


To be fair, there are several tag teams these days... Epico and Primo, Kofi and R-Truth, Ziggler and Swagger, Reks and Hawkins, Titus and Darren.. Thats 5.. 

It just seems non existent because it is filled with midcarders/younger guys that have barely gotten a decent push recently to give a damn.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I am the only person who likes Tensai


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

FINALLY, John Cena will get his win back...about damn time, Tensai shouldve NEVER beat him in the first place!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

fuck this company....tensai is shit.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is fucktarded.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

NO DQ
and when show comes out i called it first


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LMAO, now they're bringing fat Albert out? :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And the crowd immediately stopped paying attensai.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh they trolled us. Cool.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Tensai's gonna lose here


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I have to admit, I did laugh a little at Cole's dancing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

No one gives a shit about Tensai. The dude lack so much presence.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

You're right Cole...nobody wanted to see Cena face you tonight. But nobody wanted Cena to face Tensai either (except for the little jimmies).


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena vs Tensai? What a twist!


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

oh no... since cole will face cena, is lawler on his own???? can we please get punk out here


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh great, more Lord Hentai.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Everytime I call Tensai in a main event match, he shows up. Good to see him again, better than having Cole face Cena.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena vs Tensai again?
This is just as painful as Show vs Cena.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I am so bored fuck me.


----------



## The Panda Express (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Someone needs to make a gif of Michael Cole dancing....


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lord fatsai the fat american with a horrendous japanese accent great


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

......


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



dan the marino said:


> Cena vs Tensai? What a twist!


It's the swerve of swerves.. This ranks right up there with... ..... .... You know what.. I'll get back to you on that..


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hey um who is this new fat white guy?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Mister Hands said:


> And the crowd immediately stopped paying attensai.


No they didn't, they're cheering right now!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

wow I wander how the RATINGZZZ are going to be in this mainevent, seeing as that's everyone's favorite evaluation tool


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lawler telling Cole to call the match when he's been ignoring every fucking match tonight? Eat a fucking dick, Jerry.

On the plus side, this means we may not get Cena/Cole after all.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

oh god a train, this raw sucks ass


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hey Rock316AE,

how much is this segment going to do now that Tensai is also in it?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I can imagine Cole in a gay club for some reason.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

prince albert is still not main event material


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I feel like crying...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's like a battle of who sells the least.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



gobsayscomeon said:


> I am the only person who likes Tensai


I am a fan of Tensai, i'm just not a fan of WWEs stale creativity...

John using Tensai to go after Cena again, making the match a no DQ match that will probably end with Big Show catching Cena off guard.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena will beat Tensai and Tensai will disappear forever


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This commentary is painful...good god.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This has been an unbearable Raw.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Another ad break!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> I guess they haven't given up on Tensai just yet.


...They have no other choice. Prince fucking Albert is their last resort of filling a main even match spot in 2012...


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



magusnova said:


> I believe they are called the blacks.


Yes, and Edge and Christian were knows as "the whites".


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ok, the only guy with lord in his name that would make this match good is Zedd. Imagine that rating for that


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

God, Cole is fucking insufferable.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Pierced Dick comin' at ya!


----------



## ARNY!!! (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena sold that Sakamoto kick better than he did the Rock Bottom at Survivor Series.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hey weird, Cena, stalker, fan boy, guy... Hear the massive Cena sucks chants from everyone with a set of pubes just then?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I hope to hell that he beats Tensai, if Tensai wins I will be fawkin PISSED!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Funny how Cole was going against Johnny for attacking Cena "what are you doing?! whats wrong with you?" now he's cheering as he's getting beat down, that makes sense.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's the Hip Hop Hippo!


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

i sting like a butterfly.... take him out baby LMAO


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Dark_Link said:


> Lord fatsai the fat american with a horrendous japanese accent great


Speak no such words. I shall beat on you as in the Water Temple. Jk I think we should form an alliance against the 'corrupt mods' :lmao :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

brb guys I'm going to get soap caught in my pee hole and drink a gallon water, sounds more exciting than this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

you would think i'd be happy I don't have to see Cole in the ring...


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I never complain about RAW. but this has been poor. Only highlight was AJ. But even that wasn't worth staying up til 4am for.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> No they didn't, they're cheering right now!


That was one of the weakest, most disinterested 'Lets go Cena!/Cena Sucks!' chants I think I've ever heard.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Woah. The show's almost over and we didn't even reach 150 pages.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tony Tornado said:


> Hey Rock316AE,
> 
> how much is this segment going to do now that Tensai is also in it?


I don't know lol, but the peak is probably Cena/Cole promo or the Cena/Cole match with the Big Show beatdown.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



LINK said:


> Hey um who is this new fat white guy?


A-Train who took anime too seriously.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Thank God Thunder/Spurs has been 100x better than Raw. As soon as Tensai came out I changed back to the game.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Tensai...






(/sarcasm)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Gotta love WWE. 

Kerwin White. A guy that changed from his Hispanic name to be a white golfer. Now a white guy playing a asian guy.

Please have one of the Mexicans act like a Indian. Please WWE!


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Okay, I DVRed Raw, and tuned in at 10:45 to see Cena vs Micheal Cole/Tensai....I didn't see a min of Raw other than that. Is it worth it to even watch the rest? (note, Im not even watching it now)


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sakamoto needs to turn on Tensai soon and form a stable with Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



virus21 said:


> Ok, the only guy with lord in his name that would make this match good is Zedd. Imagine that rating for that


That would be amazing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



chargebeam said:


> Woah. The show's almost over and we didn't even reach 150 pages.


Because people have given up


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



ToxieDogg said:


> That was one of the weakest, most disinterested 'Lets go Cena!/Cena Sucks!' chants I think I've ever heard.


Perhaps BUT they are giving him a reaction, and so far he's gotten the BIGGEST reaction of the night! You can't say the man is not over..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



virus21 said:


> Ok, the only guy with lord in his name that would make this match good is Zedd. Imagine that rating for that


With Rita as his manager? Hell, she'd give Vickie a run for her money.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

why the fuck is cole watching the match on the monitor? IT'S RIGHT THE FUCK IN FRONT OF HIM


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



cyrus_cesar said:


> Okay, I DVRed Raw, and tuned in at 10:45 to see Cena vs Micheal Cole/Tensai....I didn't see a min of Raw other than that. Is it worth it to even watch the rest? (note, Im not even watching it now)


Youtube it. Actually, you could skip this episode entirely.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"Cena has never defeated Tensai" 

I am willing to bet Money that Cena defeated A-Train in 2003-2004.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Tensai being Johnny's right hand man is predictable.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

WOW this is just WOW... like world of warcraft w.o.w. though...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The piped in let's go Cena chants really add to the atmosphere.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



cyrus_cesar said:


> Okay, I DVRed Raw, and tuned in at 10:45 to see Cena vs Micheal Cole/Tensai....I didn't see a min of Raw other than that. Is it worth it to even watch the rest? (note, Im not even watching it now)


You are better off watching Punk vs Kane with Bryan and AJ on the side and the AJ/Josh Matthews segment and nothing else.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Perhaps BUT they are giving him a reaction, and so far he's gotten the BIGGEST reaction of the night! You can't say the man is not over..


Dude, you really are weird.

Are you the only 1 who doesn't think this match/angle is completely shitty?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I sometimes stand up for Cena, but I think I subconsciously hate him. This is because my body reacts negatively whenever he's on the screen. Cena comes out, my stomach hurts, I start to fart.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

We'll I'm glad Cena's arm is all healed up. I was worried.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lawler is the absolute worst face commentator I've ever heard.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

:'(


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Do you hear that!? LETS GO CENA! Cena sucks (very weakly) = Cena hate dying out.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Did Tensai eat Karma's dead baby? 

Fat as fuck and out of shape-and he's wailing a guy who benches 500 pounds. 

#logic.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

the commentators watch the monitors so they see the same camera angles we do and know how to call the match for us to see and make sense


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

How sad is it that Tensai blows and people still chant "cena sucks"? Smh


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Perhaps BUT they are giving him a reaction, and so far he's gotten the BIGGEST reaction of the night! You can't say the man is not over..


Who has ever said that Cena's NOT over? That's not even a criticism of him.

...I need to count to 10 and breathe.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

i swear to fucking shit, if theyre going to build a cole/lawler feud again, im done with this piece of shit.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole is like cartman he do what he want


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh god.

Shut the fuck up Cole.

Shut the fuck up Lawler.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Jerry's pissed!!!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lawler was so giddy when Cole was going to get beat up, now he's being a jackass to Cole when Cole is happy. I hate Lawler, he's horrible.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Match is okay so far, too bad Cole and Lawler won't stop yelling and arguing though.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Did Cole just say "Fuck you"


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LMAO Cole sound like Koolaid man.... OH YEA YEA


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This company actually sucks.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Perhaps BUT they are giving him a reaction, and so far he's gotten the BIGGEST reaction of the night! You can't say the man is not over..


Of course he is over fpalm

That still doesnt mean he isint stale and unfunny.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Perhaps BUT they are giving him a reaction, and so far he's gotten the BIGGEST reaction of the night! You can't say the man is not over..


I've never said Cena wasn't over. That's part of the problem, he's over as fuck with the new audience WWE have created for themselves. So over that they don't give enough of a shit about other wrestlers to even boo them much anymore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Albert had a much better chance coming back as A-Train.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Man... I can't remember what happened the rest of Raw and I watched it o.0

Can I forget this part now please?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

flips to Spurs/Thunder


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Time to unlock Cena mode..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is so fucking stupid. Commentators should never be involved in the action.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

<3 Cole right now, he is awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> why the fuck is cole watching the match on the monitor? IT'S RIGHT THE FUCK IN FRONT OF HIM


Commentators have to keep up with camera cuts, graphics, etc. 

:lmao :lmao Cole is being awesome right now. Lawler acting like Cena's overprotective boyfriend is bugging me though.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Do you hear that!? LETS GO CENA! Cena sucks (very weakly) = Cena hate dying out.


Man, are you really like this? God, you are one weird ass person.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole is doing my fucking head in.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Supercena is back


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I wish Punk could avoid count outs that good just like Cena can.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



gobsayscomeon said:


> I sometimes stand up for Cena, but I think I subconsciously hate him. This is because my body reacts negatively whenever he's on the screen. Cena comes out, my stomach hurts, I start to fart.


Posts like this justifies why I sit through this abomination. Thank you.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Do you hear that!? LETS GO CENA! Cena sucks (very weakly) = Cena hate dying out.


No it's just that all the anti-Cena people have said "Fuck this shit" and stopped watching/attending the events all together leaving behind only the Cena marks.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol, Jerry screaming Yes!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Who has ever said that Cena's NOT over? That's not even a criticism of him.
> 
> ...I need to got to 10 and breathe.


People on this forum always complain about Cena, and say that he'll NEVER get the crowd back on his side which is WRONG! He rised above the hate and came out triumphant... People were wrong about him and their hate tactics BACKFIRED


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

i so loved that cole slap, cole is gold , had me laughing


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Are they hinting at yet another Lawler/Cole feud?


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

lol cole sounds like he is dominating cena in the bedroom


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

AA for the win.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Tobyx said:


> I never complain about RAW. but this has been poor. Only highlight was AJ. But even that wasn't worth staying up til 4am for.


Last three raws have been awful


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Haha, here comes super Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And I think the Tensai experiment is over.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol lol lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Fuck this bullshit.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena wins?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

inbound 45 second cole/cena match interrupted by big show.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Classic 5 moves of bullshit right there fpalm fpalm


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

:lol :lol :lol it looks like not only is Cole the voice of the wwe but also the iwc.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

First time in a long time I wanted Cena to win..


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

FUCKING END RAW!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LMAO The Five Moves of Doom

GODTHISSHOWFUCKINGSUCKSOBAD


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Tensai has been officially buried.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Was actually rooting for Super Cena there.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Somebody will save Cole.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

and here comes the 10 minute beatdown of Cena by Big Show "Flips to TNT"


----------



## calvin72 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

same old shit i might murder someone ffs


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Do you hear that!? LETS GO CENA! Cena sucks (very weakly) = Cena hate dying out.


Chill out, breh. They're in Bumville, South Carolina. Cena will get shitted on when WWE goes up top in a couple weeks.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

John Cena overcoming the odds, pt. 630. Sad part is that's not an exaggeration.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YES! COLE WILL GET WHAT IS COMING TO HIM! HAHA THIS WILL BE GREAT!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Holy shit Cena won? No FUCKING WAY :no:


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Time for Cole to go over Cena.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

show in 3 2 1


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Big Show will run in.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Tensai loses his first match to... John Cena. Smh. Its sad that I hate Tensai and still find that incredibly wasteful. 

I guess Tensai is finished...that's a plus.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

INB4 Big Show is really there.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Mainboy said:


> Supercena is back


I was unaware he ever left?


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And not 30 seconds after his match Cena stops selling :no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol Michael Cole is channeling Martin Payne when he boxed Tommy Hearns :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The analogy of Cena being Goku and Punk being Vegeta nailed it perfectly on the head.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Noogies? Really John? Fucking Noogies?!?!

I hate you!!!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Jesus Christ.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Barnabyjones said:


> Cena wins?


I don't think that gif isn't conveying what its supppost too:shocked:


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

B.A Star *****.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Show to come out? I don't even have the energy to change the channel. Definitely muting this shit though.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Seeing Cena beat up Cole makes me want to buy the PPV

Cena is a fucking bully


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

WWE, you want to know why your ratings are so bad? Just look at what is happening right now.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"Time to take out the trash. Well bring it back in rather." LOL


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Who has ever said that Cena's NOT over? That's not even a criticism of him.
> 
> ...I need to count to 10 and breathe.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

HAHAHA @ COLE THE COWARD. I have a feeling this will be classic stuff


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Good Job Cena! _*Be A Star*_! Rise Above Bullying! Hypocrite...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

We don't have to do it this way...what is this a date rape?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is more awful than 2007 era SuperCena matches on Raw.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Poor Cole lol.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Jacket off. Michael Cole means business.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Big Show for the interference and Cole win.

*SWERVE!*

:russo:russo:russo


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

why is cole getting a push?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why cant Big show move faster so they can end the show?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OH OH ITS THE BIG SHOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I just want Cole to crack and call someone a fuckhead. Just once.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The Miz to come out!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

GET HIM CENA! COLE SUCKS!


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm actually liking Cole tonight.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

He's going to take his shirt off and unveil a swastika tattoo on his chest.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This shit right here man....:no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I guess I'm a masochist for real.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Are we supposed to feel this bad for Cole?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole acting like Orton.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

come on john we been friends for along time...this is great


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

i have a feelin cole is on the booking team...i really do. What is with all of his involvement in shit feuds?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why are we still trying to pump life into the Michael Cole character?


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I don't know whats worse. Having to watch Cena chase Cole around or having to listen to Lawler.

Just fucking kill me already.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole vs Taker at mania. Streak vs streak.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Undefeated at Wrestlemania! OH my god please UNDERTAKER. PLEASE LOL (I realize this will not happen)


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> HAHAHA @ COLE THE COWARD. I have a feeling this will be classic stuff


*Classic?*

unk3 You serious?

If so.... fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Shut up Cole!!! No want wants to hear you!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OMG I WAS RIGHT TWICE IT IS A BRA AND PANTIES MATCH!!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OK I did not need to see Cole in his underwear.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OH MY GOD GAY RAPE. GLAAD WILL


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Who called the Bra and Panties match? They were sadly pretty close


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The front row looks bored.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is sexual assault


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is fucking awful. fpalm


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I've never seen anything so counter intuitive to their "be a star" campaign. Noogies? Pantsings?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

............................................________ 
....................................,.-‘”...................``~., 
.............................,.-”...................................“-., 
.........................,/...............................................”:, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:”........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....} 
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-” 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

we can shake.... shake what?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

How is this good TV? In any sense of the word?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NearFall said:


> *Classic?*
> 
> unk3 You serious?
> 
> If so.... fpalm


That guy quite clearly is stupid you can gather that from the spew he posts


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OK no, I found the energy. Fuck this shit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Where's Flair???


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Haha "Cole has wife and children... but he won't be having anymore"....


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why are they resurrecting michael cole's heel persona? They have toned him down considerably since last year and he's been the "star" of the show tonight...what a horrid idea.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

It's so fucking fascinating that this was the _final_ draft. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Somewhere, Vinnie Mac is jacking his dick off to this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wow.

The crowd literally went to deaf silent for that slap.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena doing what the IWC has wanted to do for years.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

OMG THIS IS SO GREAT! I'M MARKING THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

this is so awful, i cant help but laugh...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Channel your inner prison rapist john, be a star john


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Seriously, fuck this show. They are STILL doing this shit with Cole!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I can't believe this.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Make him apologize to D-Bry!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Will they apologize for this episode next?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

THIS...THIS is more important than the WWE title? FUCK THIS GODDAMN COMPANY!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That wrestlemania match was OVER A FUCKING YEAR AGO. Who gives a shit?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amber B said:


> It's so fucking fascinating that this was the _final_ draft. I'm not even kidding.


More astonishing is that someone actually wrote this.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

im glad i skipped Raw. How can they actually think this is a good end to Raw?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Alright Cena is winning some points now. LOL at COLE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amber B said:


> It's so fucking fascinating that this was the _final_ draft. I'm not even kidding.


Just because it's the final draft doesn't mean it's not also the first draft.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

*@WWE_Creative* _Stripping a weaker man to his boxers and beating him up isn't bullying if people pay to see it. #RAWTonight_

Be. A. Goddamn. Star.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What the hell is this shit...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole-"just please dont rape me cena, dont use JRs BBQ sauce to rape me cena!"


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Michael Cole was the best thing about RAW tonight. And that's sad.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> OMG THIS IS SO GREAT! I'M MARKING THE FUCK OUT!


You seriously are the funniest guy on this thread. Whether it's intentional or not.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Big Show is the face in my eyes if he comes out and beats the shit out of Cena.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Okay, I laughed at the BBQ Sauce line. Although Lawler's high pitched fake laugh certainly wasn't helping.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I've been watching E3. What have I missed?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What shit is this


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why the fuck does King keep BBQ sauce on deck?


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

and WWE considers this a main event? just... wow


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I think Cole's being written off Raw as a commentator.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Hurry up and end this Big Show.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And King carries around BBQ sauce because.....?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

So they're advertising JR's BBQ sauce :lmao

This company is fucked so hard.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I am actually gonna lose my temper!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And they have three bottles at ringside :lmao
Oh my god :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I cannot wait until the day Cena is gone.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Be A Star.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

what am i watching?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Buried.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

christ the paycheck cole must get

his poor kids


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Oh man this is just like OTL, entertaining somewhat, but bad for a main event. Cena obviously hasnt learned anything about humiliating people, I hope Show comes out and destroys him.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Be a star, John. Be a star.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

My current status is not entertained.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Did Cole fuck someone's wife backstage?


----------



## Wonderbook (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This shit is pathetic. They seriously save this for last while Punk and Bryan only open for 10min in the beginning of the ten hour slot? FACEPALM.JPG


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

man this is fucked up


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Those fans are crazy, I'd walk the fuck out.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



GCA-FF said:


>


:lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Imagine this next week


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm laughing so hard that I'm crying. Oh my god this is really really bad. :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

LMFAOOOOOOOOOO MICHAEL COLE IS WELL DONE !!! Cena is OWNING THAT GOVERNMENT MULE! YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ratings are through the roof right now.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Be a star John..


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

He just so happens to have 3 bottles of BBQ sauce under the desk. fpalm


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

fucking stupid


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

*Cena is such a bully!

Lil Naitch is fucking phenomenal. *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Its official, the WWE can get away with anything and they know it.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Save Us, Ambrose!!!!!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Is Vince off his meds?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The show has overrun for this?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

THIS-IS-SHIT. 

Imagine if the UFC heavyweight champ was the first or second match of the night in a ppv. That's How WWE operates with Punk.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YES LET COLE WIN!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

WWE just said hello to WWE 2009 and kept going..


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Never been happy to see Tensai until then.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What the hell was happened to this show? I don't think it's been this bad before..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Michael Cole is gonna win!!!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

SWERVE!

:russo :russo :russo


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

"its slobber knocker good" LMAO


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

:lmao


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The WWE Champion couldn't close the show because of this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

They need to get rid of like 20 members of the booking team ASAP. The fuck is this shit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole looks like a used tampon.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Wow. I think it's time for me to take another little break from watching WWE.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cole gonna slap you!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This is why we should never say "WORST RAW EVER", because the WWE will successfully prove us wrong the week after.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

How is the company still going.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And this is such a big fuck you to Punk from WWE. Your WWE champion is not good enough to close the show but Cole in hot sauce is.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Do all the Cena marks not understand why we don't like him and why we boo him?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

they need to stop with the pouring sauces and drinks all over each other, it's gay as fuck.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Why even bring Albert back out?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

BBQ AA? That was way to homoerotic.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Did Tensai vanish? Is this the first time they advertised the 3 hour start? So many questions.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Can next week be an epic swerve where Vince is put under psychic evaluation?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Using the main-event to advertise JR's BBQ sauce.:lmao

This shit is like a spoof of wrestling rather than a wrestling show.:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



leon79 said:


> I've been watching E3. What have I missed?


An embarrassment of lowbrow entertainment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well I said that Ace Vs. Cena was the worst match of 2012....that might have just topped it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

CENA CENA CENA CENA THE ULTIMATE UNDERDOG RISE ABOVE HATE AGAIN TO CEMENT HIMSELF AS THE FACE OF THE WWE CENATION CHAIN GANG MOTHER FUCKING THUGANOMICS WORD LIFE MUTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

W. T. F.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lol at people complaining at this end. For once it is actually pretty funny. They are starting some kind of old school versus new school shit. YES COLE PIN HIM LOL!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*










seriously, what the fuck did I just watch...I...*sigh*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

that was pretty close to being gay porn honestly...


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> People on this forum always complain about Cena, and say that he'll NEVER get the crowd back on his side which is WRONG! He rised above the hate and came out triumphant... People were wrong about him and their hate tactics BACKFIRED


Dude you are a grown ASS man..... SMH.

Cena fucking sucks dude. He's stale and horrible. LMAO at hate tactics.. TF are u like 12? lol. Come on man lol. SMH. SMH.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

This deserved to end the show over any title? I would have rather seen a Divas title match over that shit. so Cena bullies and humiliates Cole but he is alright with that. Fuck you Lawler this isnt a memorable moment.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Lawler 'My evaluation on what I just saw...A+'

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Sometimes I can't believe I like wrestling.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

YES! One of the most entertaining endings of RAW in a LONG time. This was Awesome sauce! (no pun intended)


----------



## Wonderbook (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Still perplexes me how people can defend this horseshit.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well I am glad I chose to watch E3 tonight and not that crap.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That was the final draft.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

out of time we cant fix but if your out of smoke go ask randy orton?


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What's the point?

RAW gets worse every week. I'm done. I'll start watching again when Ambrose debuts.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Come back, King Mabel, all is forgiven.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Another rubbish raw. Hopefully it improves next week.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Some where in,florida tna is laughing at this shit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Headliner said:


> Using the main-event to advertise JR's BBQ sauce.:lmao
> 
> This shit is like a spoof of wrestling rather than a wrestling show.:lmao


:lmao


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I watched Sony's E3 conference, then the last 15 minutes of Raw.

The Sony conference was better.
Same with Microsoft's.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And what do you call that act?

The Aristocrats.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

The best (only good) part of that segment was Derrick Bateman tweeting about BBQ sauce being the equivalent of the Scarlet Letter.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

the briscoes night gown match at KOR 2000 was better than this raw.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

shit like this is why wrestling is looked down upon :lmao


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I don't even know why I tried to watch this tonight. Depressing as hell. Looks like I might stop watching again for a bit. Went 7 years without watching once, maybe it wouldn't hurt to do it again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

i fucking hate Lawler, I hate Cole, I hate Cena. What a crappy ending. So i guess they they thought this would be a ratings draw.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I cant believe I'm saying this...but I'm glad Cena won. If Cole won, I think I might need to take a break from Raw again (still might have to. Didn't watch the full show, but I'll see).


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

That was the worst Raw I've seen in a long time. I can't believe there is gonna be 3 hours of this crap, so much filler in 2.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> People on this forum always complain about Cena, and say that he'll NEVER get the crowd back on his side which is WRONG! He rised above the hate and came out triumphant... People were wrong about him and their hate tactics BACKFIRED


Are you fourteen years old? If so, I forgive you.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What does that.....what was.....what?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Three hours of this shit next week. Fuck!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Someone actually wrote that.. Then... Someone looked at it said "That's a damn good script.. I'm green lighting this for the main event.. Great job!"


----------



## Wonderbook (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



charmed1 said:


> Well I am glad I chose to watch E3 tonight and not that crap.


Sony's retarded WUNDAH BEWK showing was better than this trash.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I am embarrassed that I even watched that.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SoupMan Prime said:


> i fucking hate Lawler, I hate Cole, I hate Cena. What a crappy ending. So i guess they they thought this would be a ratings draw.


Unfortunately it probably will draw high ratings, knowing the southern states that dominate the Neilson boxes and mark for BIG STARS .


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



chargebeam said:


> Are you *four*teen years old? If so, I forgive you.


Put a little fixin' on it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What did I miss?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



PoisonMouse said:


> I watched Sony's E3 conference, then the last 15 minutes of Raw.
> 
> The Sony conference was better.
> Same with Microsoft's.


Yeah, I switched as soon as Cena/Cole officially started. E3 on the whole had some good shit on display today.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Cena stipped a man to his underwear, lathered him up with BBQ sauce and sprayed a fire extinguisher into his asshole.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Obviously WWE is not as worried about ratings as everyone thinks.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*There has been a worst RAW than this?*

Can't believe how bad this RAW was, fuck this shit I actually thought of quit wrestling, dunno it's the first time I feel legit sick watching something.

I can't do mention of a worst RAW on all my years of watching wrestling this can't be beaten :cuss:


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Reks and Hawkins, Punk/Kane and AJ segment were pretty much it, this RAW sucked.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Ryback beating those two local jobbers was better than that Cena/Cole stuff.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> YES! One of the most entertaining endings of RAW in a LONG time. This was Awesome sauce! (no pun intended)


Dude, seriously?

I'm a Cena fan myself but that fucking sucked. At this point, I'd rather see Khali/Hornswoggle end RAW, can't be much worser than what just happened.

I'd expect a 10 year old kid to act like you do over Cena but for real, you making other Cena fans, who admit this shit sucks, look bad.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Mainboy said:


> Another rubbish raw. Hopefully it improves next week.


It's been on a massive downhill slant since Extreme Rules. I think we're just clutching at straws hoping for an improvement at the moment, it's like the quality of the show's gone back in time to 2008/2009


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

And it's going to be 3 hours for the foreseeable future. I can't wait to see those final drafts too. :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Forget it. I'm taking a break from Raw. This is bullshit.


----------



## Jacob_07 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well wwe... I gave you another chance after a long hiatus, looks like I found the reason I left in the beginning.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Rock316AE, i know you hate daniel bryan and punk, but surely you believe they should have main evented tonight?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

i love all the bitching you can say this was a bad idea all you want, but guess what?

THEIR TARGET AUDIENCE GOT WHAT THEY WANTED

the crowd was ALL ABOUT all that stupid shit, so they actually made the right choice.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Achievement unlocked-100 gamerscore: become worse than WCW 2000


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Well at least there is Damien Sandow to look forward to. Dean Ambrose, please hurry up!


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I'm going to put in some episodes of Hardcore TV so I can remember why I like wrestling before I go to bed.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: There has been a worst RAW than this?*

Cole was hilarious, so it wasn't the worst of all time.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trifektah said:


> Cena stipped a man to his underwear, lathered him up with BBQ sauce and sprayed a fire extinguisher into his asshole.


He what? :no: How does WWE expect to gain fans off shit like that? I wouldn't even show that to FANS, let alone people I'm trying to get into the show.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Amber B said:


> I'm laughing so hard that I'm crying. Oh my god this is really really bad. :lmao


Lately, that's been my reason for watching Raw. It's too easy to find humour in WWE's irony and hypocrisy. And blatant product placement.
That said, the show also pisses me off. And not in a way that's good for WWE.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



jacobdaniel said:


> Obviously WWE is not as worried about ratings as everyone thinks.


The problem is that these dreadful segments actually do good numbers.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Looks like they just went in the vault, found an old script for WCW Thunder, and changed the names.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I just don't get it. Were we supposed to cheer while Cole begged for mercy only for Cena to literally slap him around for 10 minutes? I understand Cole was supposed to be "shut up", but that could've been accomplished with one quick clean Attitude Adjustment. Instead it just became... well, exactly what that whole "Be A Star" thing fights against and was just pathetic. It's like some obnoxious, rude, wheelchair-bound elderly man shooting ignorant obscenities: you just want someone to stand up and call him out for being a hateful old jackass. What you don't want is for someone to push him out of his wheelchair and then spit at and taunt him while he crawls across the floor desperate to pull himself back up while he starts choking on his own saliva. It just becomes a bit hard to watch.

I won't lie though, barbeque sauce out-of-fucking-nowhere got a laugh out of me.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Jacob_07 said:


> Well wwe... I gave you another chance after a long hiatus, looks like I found the reason I left in the beginning.


Ditto.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Now you can see why some guys just don't care... that ending was a slap in the face to every single wrestler in the back. 

And the idiot fans on WWE.com actually liked it. We're doomed. The WWE will be dead in 5 years ecause they cater to the fucking idiots.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

Whoever thought it was entertaining to strip Michael Cole to his underwear and pour BBQ sauce on him deserves to be fired.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

What are they even thinking? This is pathetically bad. Its ok though, when the ratings come out everyone will blame Punk.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Do all the Cena marks not understand why we don't like him and why we boo him?


I dont know how they dont. the world is lame these days man... just lame. People cheer this shit?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

But what does that final segment do? What relevance does that have to do with anything?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i think cole was supposed to be randy orton but that was some fucked up shit....there are so many things wrong with wwe right now but the issue that tops the cake is vince mcmahon who was fired last year by triple h is coming to evaluate johnny ace on his job ....wtf !!!!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

The comments on here make me LOL!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Vince and his ideas. He still comes up with some good ones. For every good idea he comes up with these days, how many bad ones does he have?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So yeah Sony's E3. The last of us looked fucking incredible.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck.

I would have gotten Hispanic steroids and rolled up a blunt too if this was going to be the main-event.

Orton saw something we didn't....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How & why do you carry BBQ sauce with you when there's no food around?:lmao

This reminds me of a couple hoodrat chicks I know that use to carry hot sauce in their purses:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Was the show worth checking out?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Kabraxal said:


> Now you can see why some guys just don't care... that ending was a slap in the face to every single wrestler in the back.
> 
> And the idiot fans on WWE.com actually liked it. We're doomed. The WWE will be dead in 5 years ecause they cater to the fucking idiots.


fpalm


oh yea theyll be done in 5 years because they cater to the people who ACTUALLY PAY FOR ALL THEIR SHIT.


the wwe doesnt cater to the small ass percentage of people who are bitching about this(myself included), so they will make plenty of cash from this


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know what? I was going to say that this Raw was run of the mill, but then THAT happened. The fuck man?!?! THE FUCK?!?!! 

Its time like this that make me miss having WCW & ECW around. With them around, it forced the WWF to at least try to be good. Now, there is nothing they can't get away with and its sad. We're basically almost back to the pre Attitude Era dark years with diaper matches and wacky shenanigans.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I don't even. 

The over-riding feeling right now is that i've got a fucking headache. Again! 

I'm still looking at the screen through a facepalm. fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

leon79 said:


> So yeah Sony's E3. The last of us looked fucking incredible.


The 5 minutes of the Last of Us gameplay was better than RAW.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

it's fine for what it was, kid friendly TV. The new network I guarantee will be tailored to attract more kids to the product, and will probably be successful if they put the channel on basic cable rather than making people pay more for it. I can actually see a wisdom in the business model to a point, the problem is, once kids turn 10 they start asking questions like "when are they going to get rid of the stupid cena spinner belt?"


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



kobra860 said:


> Whoever thought it was entertaining to strip Michael Cole to his underwear and pour BBQ sauce on him deserves to be fired.


Well, you can't cause he owns the company. :side:


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

It's crazy that two months ago my interest in wrestling was almost at an all time high when Lesnar returned and now I feel like giving up on it all together.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Kabraxal said:


> Now you can see why some guys just don't care... that ending was a slap in the face to every single wrestler in the back.
> 
> And the idiot fans on WWE.com actually liked it. We're doomed. The WWE will be dead in 5 years ecause they cater to the fucking idiots.


Not really.

The "idiots" that WWE currently caters to keep the ratings eye and cash out on merchandise. Besides, they outnumber the "idiots" who shit on everything WWE does.

Cater to "idiots" who like what just happened and will spend money > catering to "idiots" who will complain no matter what happens.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*WE ARE DOOMED*


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i havent watched an episode of raw in 3 weeks, and according to the reviews, i havent missed much. longest ive gone since like 2009 haha.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

RAW sucked once again. Nothing more to be said..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Save yourself! DON'T WATCH! RUN RUN RUN!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



NearFall said:


> Rock316AE, i know you hate daniel bryan and punk, but surely you believe they should have main evented tonight?


First of all, I don't "hate" anybody. As for your question, no. Vince gave them plenty of opportunities and they bombed. Cena/Cole is what the masses want to see and they're probably going to do the peak of the show. 

As for my opinion, Cena/Cole was mildly entertaining and the best thing by far was the Big Show video package. Horrendous show overall.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

After what I saw tonight, WWE could pay me all the money in the world for me to cheer for Cena but I would only be acting.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, I didn't finish watching Raw I'm still fucking pissed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I actually want to give Punk a hug. For the first time in a while, I can understand if he's bitching.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

where Tony316 to say TNA is so much better than Raw. Raw has absolutely terrible the last couple weeks i have no idea why. TNA was awful last thursday. Did the writers take a vacation or something and they hired little kids to write Raw. They gave us the OTL ending but just about as bad.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Just saw Resident Evil 6 commercial and now I am as excited as I was at 8:59pm today.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jimmay said:


> The comments on here make me LOL!


I find that the only way to mentally cope with watching Raw right now is to look at it in the same way as The Comedian out of Watchmen would...'It's all just a joke.'

Because if the writers/bookers view what they're putting out at serious entertainment, then WWE is seriously fucked at this point, unless they've got something MAJOR waiting to be revealed in the run up to Summerslam.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Therapy said:


> *WE ARE DOOMED*


seriously, how the fuck does this happen ??? it truly is a fucked up society we live in


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

This raw reminded me about the time I played revenge of the sunfish, it made no fucking sense, and when it was over I felt what intelligence I have left slowly slipping away.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

This is isn't even entertaining, it's not even pro-wrestling, it's just a cluster fuck. How can you not have YOUR Champ of the whole company NOT close the show? That NEVER happened when Rock was Champ, When Austin was Champ ect. This is worse than 2009, TNA is better than this crud, I never thought I'd say that but they are. Sunday night heat was better than this, Velocity, ROH, some obscure backyard wresting promotion is better than this.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Why...why...why do I watch this shit?


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I actually want to give Punk a hug. For the first time in a while, I can understand if he's bitching.


He has a damn good reason to be after what we watched tonight. Absolutely pathetic..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Not really.
> 
> The "idiots" that WWE currently caters to keep the ratings eye and cash out on merchandise. Besides, they outnumber the "idiots" who shit on everything WWE does.
> 
> Cater to "idiots" who like what just happened and will spend money > catering to "idiots" who will complain no matter what happens.


I don't shit on everything, only stupid bullshit like this. Sorry, there isn't anything redeeming about that ending. There is no defending it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's so many questions! So many logic holes.


SoupMan Prime said:


> *where Tony316 to say TNA is so much better than Raw.* Raw has absolutely terrible the last couple weeks i have no idea why. TNA was awful last thursday. Did the writers take a vacation or something and they hired little kids to write Raw. They gave us the OTL ending but just about as bad.


Banned him from the WWE section last monday night.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I actually want to give Punk a hug. For the first time in a while, I can understand if he's bitching.


Your sig :lmao


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Kabraxal said:


> I don't shit on everything, only stupid bullshit like this. Sorry, there isn't anything redeeming about that ending. There is no defending it.



no defending it? the crowd ate that shit up. you cant deny something that makes money fly in and thats what they did


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Jacob_07 said:


> Well wwe... I gave you another chance after a long hiatus, looks like I found the reason I left in the beginning.


Amen.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't believe this.

CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Kane and AJ (you know, the WWE title storyline) was shown at 10PM while *THIS BULLSHIT* was the motherfucking main-event?!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

All time fucking low. Disgraceful


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> How & why do you carry BBQ sauce with you when there's no food around?:lmao
> 
> This reminds me of a couple hoodrat chicks I know that use to carry hot sauce in their purses:lmao


We must know the same damn people. They would keep those hot sauce packets from the Chinese takeout in their purse :lmao


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I'm taking a break from wrestling.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Horrible RAW yet again.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Kabraxal said:


> I don't shit on everything, only stupid bullshit like this. Sorry, there isn't anything redeeming about that ending. There is no defending it.


But to say that WWE will be dead in 5 years because of a weak ending to RAW? Or because they cater to "idiots", who actually might enjoy this?

Everybody isn't going to be happy. WWE obviously isn't nowhere near panic mode, if they were, they would actually start booking with sense.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> seriously, how the fuck does this happen ??? it truly is a fucked up society we live in


Its the marks who think its real so if Cena wins its amazing but if he loses it sucks. Just stop watching like I and many people have the ratings are going and so is the quality they just don't give a fuck.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I did laugh at JR BBQ sauce just happening to be there....


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Until May said:


> i love all the bitching you can say this was a bad idea all you want, but guess what?
> 
> THEIR TARGET AUDIENCE GOT WHAT THEY WANTED
> 
> the crowd was ALL ABOUT all that stupid shit, so they actually made the right choice.


Hooray. You really one upped all of us complainers. Would you like an e-award for repeating the same argument we've all heard before?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> seriously, how the fuck does this happen ??? it truly is a fucked up society we live in


Poll is rigged


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

The last two weeks were bad, but enough is enough. I'm taking a break from Raw.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Cater to "idiots" who like what just happened and will spend money > catering to "idiots" who will complain no matter what happens.


They can keep doing that short-term agenda, but it won't help the product _overall in the long term_ and it's going to catch up bite them in the ass. When Raw is stuck in Nitro 1999-2000 ratings territory in the coming months and buyrates are worse than expected maybe they'll get it.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

its like what the fuck did I just watch for two hours?


----------



## StayFresh (May 14, 2012)

.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I had my golden boy strip an announcer down to his tightey whiteys, pour BBQ sauce on him, spray a fire extinguisher up his @$$ and I still get good ratings because the little jimmies just eat this $#!t up.

:vince3


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Therapy said:


> *WE ARE DOOMED*


Awww....fuck.

So they're that obsessed with social media that they're now basing the quality of their shows on how many thumbs up it got on Facebook?

I haven't even 'liked' WWE's Facebook page yet. And until they stop broadcasting garbage on a regular basis, I'm not going to.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

leon79 said:


> Your sig :lmao


Verbatim too. A poet, that man is.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The live crowd eat it up and probably so did the many viewers at home that aren't part of the IWC.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Honestly, the only enjoyment I get from RAW is posting here with you guys. The show is just awful, awful, awful


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> YES! One of the most entertaining endings of RAW in a LONG time. This was Awesome sauce! (no pun intended)


Man you are seriously annoying, not even remotely funny at all. Just stop.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm going to assume from the last couple pages of comments that this show wasn't very good :lmao


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Svart said:


> Hooray. You really one upped all of us complainers. Would you like an e-award for repeating the same argument we've all heard before?


ah you mean using proper thinking? yea I tend to use my brain and realize vince does not need to give a fuck considering the cash even stupid shit like this makes him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Until May said:


> no defending it? the crowd ate that shit up. you cant deny something that makes money fly in and thats what they did


I don't know what you were watching, but they were pretty dead during that "main event", all things considered.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is why I don't point fingers at wrestlers who do drugs. I don't blame them at all.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Smackdown always restores my faith in WWE. RAW routinely sucks so *shrugs* I'll live.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Once again the WWE Championship feud was the best part of the show. Everybody involved is awesome, but I really hope it doesn't lead to an AJ/Kane alliance or anything.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

StayFresh said:


> Because like all of us, you cling to a false sense of hope that it will get better because you're a devoted fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's truely sad isn't it?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Marv95 said:


> They can keep doing that short-term agenda, but it won't help the product _overall in the long term_ and it's going to catch up bite them in the ass. When Raw is stuck in Nitro 1999-2000 ratings territory in the coming months and buyrates are worse than expected maybe they'll get it.


That's what it's going to take. But until ratings get below 2.0 and WM buyrates hit under 1 million (which I doubt will ever happen), things ain't gonna change, especially to please the minority known as the IWC.

I swear, some of you people think that everybody in the world actually hates what WWE has become. Reason it hasn't changed is because some people enjoy it and those are what you call "idiots" who will cash out to attend these events and buy PPV's instead of streaming or watching the next day.

Say what you want but WWE is making big money off this bullshit.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't know whats going on with this company. Shit was so enjoyable a few months ago. Gonna take a break until this 1000 episode celebration.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Once again the WWE Championship feud was the best part of the show. Everybody involved is awesome, but I really hope it doesn't lead to an AJ/Kane alliance or anything.


Hey, don't deny a brother getting to tap that ass.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Verbatim too. A poet, that man is.


Bork Lazer staring in Hamlet.

Book it Vince.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Horrible show but I did find Michael Cole's random spurts of arrogance to be funny.

As for everyone claiming they're not watching anymore. Relax. Punk's reign of terror will be over soon and that means the WWE championship will be featured in the Main Event again.

They'll get back to wrestling once Cena is in the title picture again.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I think Vince was feeling the need to crank one out while watching Raw tonight, so he wanted to get Ryback smothered in BBQ sauce 90% nude strutting around the ring because of his fetish for roided up monsters. But Hunter told him that would destroy everything they've done with Ryback so far, so Vince compromised and went with Michael Cole and John Cena featuring BBQ sauce instead.

There, I think this injects some sense into things.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's to a one year hiatus from RAW and Smackdown. (Y)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> seriously, how the fuck does this happen ??? it truly is a fucked up society we live in


Yes, society is fucked up because people enjoy a shitty Raw. :lol

Raw is really shit right now, but I can't with the shitload of massively hyperbolic comments.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Headliner said:


> This reminds me of a couple hoodrat chicks I know that use to carry hot sauce in their purses:lmao


LMAO!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I want another one of Brock's 'feeling' promos.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Smackdown always restores my faith in WWE. RAW routinely sucks so *shrugs* I'll live.


If I could dap this post I would, but a rep will suffice


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

This Raw sucked. What I did like though - 

1. Tensai main evented, he needs to bring back those forearm pads though.
2. AJ was pretty awesome.
3. Hawkins got a good showing in his match.
4. Ryback got on Raw which I liked.

Thats pretty much it. Everything else sucked.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been a fan since 1990... I've stuck through a lot of bad times (1995... Evolution... Cena's dominance) And I don't think my interest has ever been this low.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I think the funniest thing is that Lord Hentai ran into the ring, did one move to Cena and immediately left


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryback and Sin Cara on Raw were pretty cool, even it was the same shit they do on SmackDown, but hey I get it, shit doesn't count unless it happens on Raw. Everything else ranged from meh to ok like it seemingly always does lately. I don't really know how bad Cena/Cole was but I'll take you guys' word for it. 

They need to get on pushing Ziggler and fast. And put the title on Bryan. I love Punk, but he has done absolute shit this month outside a few good matches (and I know it isn't his fault). The title means squat no matter who its on, but Bryan is easily WWE's most dynamic character right now, he deserves the reward, and if they're keeping the belt on Punk just to stop him from bitching it's not worth it. Let him bitch.

Oh, and AJ stole the fucking show. AGAIN. Tell me a few months ago a Diva would be the most entertaining thing on Raw and I'd laugh.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Ryback's #1 Fan said:


> Highlight of the night: RYBACK!!!


haha maybe we are fucked


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> That's what it's going to take. But until ratings get below 2.0 and WM *buyrates hit under 1 million* (which I doubt will ever happen)



IT DID IT DID!!! 2 years straight but The Rock saved them 2 years running.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Well.

Atleast Superstars and Smackdown fill up my WWE wrestling needs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This RAW needed Rhodes/Christian on it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



WTFWWE said:


> IT DID IT DID!!! 2 years straight but The Rock saved them 2 years running.


Yeah, back during a time when WWE wasn't usually cracking 1 million buys. Their expectations are much higher now and it's a must they get 1 million buys.

And don't even think that Rock is the only way WWE can get 1 million for WM.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

psx71 said:


> I'm going to assume from the last couple pages of comments that this show wasn't very good :lmao


Save... yourself. Seriously. I want to go back two hours and stop myself from watching.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Tonight's show sucked balls, doesn't really affect me because hopefully Raw should pick up again come next week.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Punk and Bryan (and AJ) saved my night. At least, I got 30 minutes of fun in this broadcast.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, this episode wasn't reaççy that bad if you think about it. It had Sin Cara, Ryback's RAW debut and that great Bryan/Punk/AJ/Kane segment. That main-event was horrendous but at least it closed the show so if you really wanted you could turn the TV off and go to sleep.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Despite how the majority on here seem to feel I actually enjoyed the show for the most part. It was certainly better than last week if nothing else.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> Yeah, this episode wasn't reaççy that bad if you think about it. It had Sin Cara, Ryback's RAW debut and that great Bryan/Punk/AJ/Kane segment.* That main-event was horrendous but at least it closed the show *so if you really wanted you could turn the TV off and go to sleep.


We're not going in the right direction if this garbage closed the show instead of the WWE title feud. They're not gonna build them as big stars if they keep them behind that Fruity Pebble forever.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I hadn't watched Raw in a while, but Jesus Christ that is right up there with one of the worst I've seen. I often think people go overboard with their criticism, but that is some of the worst shit that company could possibly have produced. Everything that wasn't terrible about that show *already fucking happened *on SD. The Cena stuff is just nauseating to watch and having to watch him bully Michal Cole was even worse. 

Genuinely hard to watch, glad I was mainly using Raw as something to watch as there was breaks in the Spurs game.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy fuckery. This has to be the worst RAW of the year and quite possibly one of the worst RAWs in a decade. I'm not exaggerating in the slightest, it was that horrible. It's competing with some episodes from 1995 RAW, 2003 RAW, and 2006/7 Smackdown IMO. Not one great thing tonight. 

Nothing advanced with Cena/Show/Johnny. Same old Ryback AKA RVG (Ryback Van Goldberg) shit. Ziggler gets jobbed once again. Sheamus/ADR meant nothing. Punk/Kane was ok but did nothing for the feud. Recap after fucking recap. Horrible Tag Team Match. Tomfuckery of commentary (after they started to cool down). No Layla. Heatless Tensai. Horrible main event. Tensai experiment officially ended with lame Cena win. Atrocious Cena/Cole banter. Pathetic placement of what is and isn't important. No real push of next week other than Vince returning.

This was awful. AWFUL. I can't believe I'm saying this but Impact is going to be such a refreshing breath of air on Thursday.

Fuck you Vince and fuck you Linda.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Stay tuned for next week Raw, it's totally going to rock your world.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Until May said:


> fpalm
> 
> 
> oh yea theyll be done in 5 years because they cater to the people who ACTUALLY PAY FOR ALL THEIR SHIT.
> ...


You really can not be this... oh forget it.

Let me put this in simple mathematical terms:

Talent - thought provoking storylines - any connection to the real world = a bored fanbase.

The burden of entertainment is on WWE, not us. It's not our problem WWE manages to produce a product so completely boneheaded that episodes of Barney have more real world value by comparison. It's also not our problem that WWE books storylines at the expense of viewers, for political reasons.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

How can you guys say that show was decent. It achieved nothing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Holy fuckery. This has to be the worst RAW of the year and quite possibly one of the worst RAWs in a decade. I'm not exaggerating in the slightest, it was that horrible. It's competing with some episodes from 1995 RAW, 2003 RAW, and 2006/7 Smackdown IMO. Not one great thing tonight.
> 
> Nothing advanced with Cena/Show/Johnny. Same old Ryback AKA RVG (Ryback Van Goldberg) shit. Ziggler gets jobbed once again. Sheamus/ADR meant nothing. Punk/Kane was ok but did nothing for the feud. Recap after fucking recap. Horrible Tag Team Match. Tomfuckery of commentary (after they started to cool down).* No Layla. *Heatless Tensai. Horrible main event. Tensai experiment officially ended with lame Cena win. Atrocious Cena/Cole banter. Pathetic placement of what is and isn't important. No real push of next week other than Vince returning.


And NO EVE! HOW THE HELL!?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Had this been at the top of the hour and Punk/Kane main evented with the AJ/Kane stuff finishing the show, it would have been more tolerable imo.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

This was worse than Russo booking, and it will continue for years, a cluster fuck going in cycles.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Rock316AE said:


> *First of all, I don't "hate" anybody. As for your question, no. Vince gave them plenty of opportunities and they bombed. Cena/Cole is what the masses want to see and they're probably going to do the peak of the show. *
> 
> As for my opinion, Cena/Cole was mildly entertaining and the best thing by far was the Big Show video package. Horrendous show overall.


THe fuck have you been watching man.... Come on. Cena is terrible. Big Show's video was fucking corny as hell. I agree with you on your opinions about Austin and Rock, but come on

Punk and Bryan are the only good parts of this show. both guys can wrestle and tons more entertaining than lame ass Cena.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

You guys really think that Vince realizes the shit of a show he puts on every week? It's unbelievable at this point. Guy has to know that his entire product has been stale for years.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Not that all good of a RAW, which I predicted. Maybe it is time to stop watching for a few weeks until the buildup for Summer Slam.

So whats the story behind Ziggler? Did I miss something? After all of that of him trying to get away from Vickie because he is tired of losing, he came out tonight WITH Vickie and jobbed to Sheamus. THAT was the only thing that I cared for tonight and they did nothing with it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You see that, people? And you fucking think when RAW goes THREE HOURS that you'll have the midcard be more featured and used right and more pacing. LOL it's another hour of tomfuckery that will not stop.

Understand they are only getting three hours because USA and WWE wants more ad revenue and corporate sponsors. That's it. Nothing to do with product improvement or change AT ALL.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Reading a lot of these posts, I'm glad the Kings and Devils occupied my time for the most part. I caught the main event, holy shit. THAT was the fucking main event? Are you fucking kidding? That's just a fucking joke beyond belief. The only plus I got from that was Jim Ross possibly returning to commentary, but that was still TERRIBLE and has no right being in the main event slot of any show. fpalm


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Smackdown better than Raw. At least you know you won't be getting these type of main events and at worse random tag matches.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That was unbearable.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*DON'T FORGET TO VOTE THUMBS DOWN ON THE WWE FACEBOOK PAGE!*

http://www.facebook.com/wwe

They'll never learn if we don't tell them the program is shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

As for Ryback, he's worse than Clay at this point. Beyond sick of his act now. Give him something meaningful.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



blazegod99 said:


> THe fuck have you been watching man.... Come on. Cena is terrible. Big Show's video was fucking corny as hell. I agree with you on your opinions about Austin and Rock, but come on
> 
> Punk and Bryan are the only good parts of this show. both guys can wrestle and tons more entertaining than lame ass Cena.


But seriously, are Punk and Bryan going to really elevate in a feud amongst each other? Both are upper mid card guys and really wouldn't make the show any better if main eventing.

Not only that but not everybody actually watches RAW to see 2 guys put on a wrestling clinic. And everything else about DB and Punk isn't main event material. One of those guys needs to feud with Cena in order to elevate because nobody else on the roster can provide them that.

Title or not, it's a reason why their feud never closes RAW, viewership either remains the same or decreases and the show will still suck.


----------



## StayFresh (May 14, 2012)

.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

The WWE is targeted towards kids now. There not going to change just please the IWC. Reason they are still going down this route, is the Kids are just doing what we did when we were kids, Get there parents to buy the PPV's, Merch and event tickets.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Actually thought the show was very good up until Cena/Cole. Even Cena/Tensai wasent that bad. 

Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ is EASILY the best thing in pro wrestling right now for me. I love it. Thought they had a really good match and the whole AJ tease was great.

Im not that interested in Cena/Big Show but the stuff tonight was tolerable. The rest was the same old, some good wrestling but they just dont have anything meaningfull for them. But with Orton/Jericho gone it no suprise that they had to fill their spots with something else.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I miss Cornette's Commentary.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> Yes, society is fucked up because people enjoy a shitty Raw. :lol
> 
> Raw is really shit right now, but I can't with the shitload of massively hyperbolic comments.


Society is fucked up in more ways than that, but it does contribute to a larger issue though when you THINK about it


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

DegenerateXX said:


> *DON'T FORGET TO VOTE THUMBS DOWN ON THE WWE FACEBOOK PAGE!*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/wwe
> 
> They'll never learn if we don't tell them the program is shit.


Good luck with that, for everyone on here who disliked it there are probably 10 little Jimmies who loved it and are much more likely to vote on a Facebook poll

Anyway tonight was the first Raw I've seen in about in a month, the show was terrible of course but I knew it would be so I'm not surprised. Seeing Ryback destroy skinny jobbers is pretty entertaining for some reason and I admit I was mildly entertained by the main event in a kind of "are they really doing this?" way. Someone else said it was like a parody/spoof of a wrestling show which I agree with


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Kane vs Punk was good again and was the only worthy thing out of this shitty Raw.

Well I guess AJ too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DegenerateXX said:


> *DON'T FORGET TO VOTE THUMBS DOWN ON THE WWE FACEBOOK PAGE!*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/wwe
> 
> They'll never learn if we don't tell them the program is shit.


That doesn't mean shit. Vince and WWE knows how vocal "we" have been about his product for YEARS. He just doesn't give a fuck anymore. He has no competitor and still makes huge sums of money so he doesn't have to try anymore. He can do whatever the fuck he wants. The day Vince is gone, the better and it needs to be fast.

Maybe blow him up in a limo or something.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MORE AJ PLEASE.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

WWE did me a favor. They released more old WCW & ECW so I'll have some GOOD wrestling to watch 'til SD friday. Hell I may even scoop Extreme Rules from this year while I'm at it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Winning One™;11548514 said:


> Holy fuckery. This has to be the worst RAW of the year and quite possibly one of the worst RAWs in a decade. I'm not exaggerating in the slightest, it was that horrible. It's competing with some episodes from 1995 RAW, *2003 RAW*, and 2006/7 Smackdown IMO.


I thought Raw sucked(especially in the spring despite Goldberg's debut) up until Kane's unmasking and it picked right back up. But at least the first half of 2003 had a _much_ more talented roster with less filler and watered down crap. Stuff made sense(kinda) and they didn't blatantly insult the audience's intelligence.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

jonoaries said:


> WWE did me a favor. They released more old WCW & ECW so I'll have some GOOD wrestling to watch 'til SD friday. Hell I may even scoop Extreme Rules from this year while I'm at it.


ECW and "good wrestling" in the same sentence? Sure...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

DegenerateXX said:


> *DON'T FORGET TO VOTE THUMBS DOWN ON THE WWE FACEBOOK PAGE!*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/wwe
> 
> They'll never learn if we don't tell them the program is shit.


There's already 3,000+ people that actually gave it a thumbs up. Holy shit. fpalm


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> *But seriously, are Punk and Bryan going to really elevate in a feud amongst each other?* Both are upper mid card guys and really wouldn't make the show any better if main eventing.
> 
> Not only that but not everybody actually watches RAW to see 2 guys put on a wrestling clinic. And everything else about DB and Punk isn't main event material. One of those guys needs to feud with Cena in order to elevate because nobody else on the roster can provide them that.
> 
> Title or not, it's a reason why their feud never closes RAW, viewership either remains the same or decreases and the show will still suck.


SMH. The fact is, whatever closes the show gets some of the highest ratings period. They put Punk at one of the worst times for ratings and it's obvious that Punk is a certified main eventer now and Bryan is working his way up. Both guys know how to work a promo better than Cena ever has(I stand by this) and everything isnt just Cena. Cena, Cena, Cena. I mean wrestling fans are that brainwashed? Look, Cena draws money. Punk draws money. Lesnar draws money. Rock draws money. Now, Daniel Bryan is starting to draw some money and momentum too. 

I mean, once again, if you put a Punk/Bryan segment at the end of the show, Im sure the ratings would be just as good as a Cena/Cole segment if not better. It's not like WWE would lose anything by putting THEIR WWE CHAMPION AND THEIR NEWEST OVER GUY IN THE MAIN EVENT OVER THE STALEST WRESTLER IN THE COMPANY AND THE BIGGEST MAIN EVENT JOKE....

This shit is not for WRESTLING FANS, it's for fans of sitcoms and variety shows. Thats the issue. People kill me with this Punk and Bryan arent main event material. The crowds, the merch, the popularity doesnt lie.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

When people on here say they can do a better job, I believe them. I think by default they could put on a better main event than tonight.


----------



## StayFresh (May 14, 2012)

.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Marv95 said:


> I thought Raw sucked(especially in the spring despite Goldberg's debut) up until Kane's unmasking and it picked right back up. But at least the first half of 2003 had a _much_ more talented roster with less filler and watered down crap. Stuff made sense(kinda) and they didn't blatantly insult the audience's intelligence.


Triple H's reign of terror and lake of Austin/Rock/Angle/Benoit on the RAW roster and plus it being a full two years after the effects of WCW/ECW closing, you saw the regurgitating and blandness on RAW for the whole time. It picked up when HBK feuding with him towards the end of the year but not enough to salvage that piss poor year for RAW.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RatedR10 said:


> There's already 3,000+ people that actually gave it a thumbs up. Holy shit. fpalm


Read the comments... it's kayfabe central there. Embarrassing to read it...


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well there is some good that can come out of this. Maybe Linda's Senate opponent will use Cena's match with Cole to expose the hypocrisy of their anti-bullying campaign, thus causing Linda to lose again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol, they are even shitting on fans during dark matches now.
_
After Monday's RAW Supershow went off the air, John Cena called out The Big Show. Johnny Laurinaitis came out and announced a handicap match featuring Cena vs. him, David Otunga and the Big Show. *Big Show never tagged in during the match*. Cena pinned Otunga and nailed the AA on Laurinaitis to end the show._


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Kane vs Punk was good again and was the only worthy thing out of this shitty Raw.
> 
> Well I guess AJ too.



Kane v Punk was the best of an all shit sandwich. Calling Punk/Kane *good* is like saying a colonoscopy is enjoyable compared to anal rape. AJ was great. Why didn't they let D-Bry sell the triple threat during the Punk/Kane match on commentary....oh that's right. We had to have Cole talking about and freaking out about his upcoming bar-b-Que bath.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Tonight proved some things...*

Didn't really watch the show from top to bottom, but I will say this. For all of those Kofi Kingston fans, Ryback fans and also the Reks/Hawkins fans tonight said so much for those stars. Ranging from Kofi's no-selling the injured ribs, to Ryback receiving hardly a pop, and Reks/Hawkins looking like complete shit in their match (hit the stationary bike Hawkins). Tonight said a whole lot.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> There's already 3,000+ people that actually gave it a thumbs up. Holy shit. fpalm


Sad, isn't it?



The Winning One™;11548591 said:


> That doesn't mean shit. Vince and WWE knows how vocal "we" have been about his product for YEARS. He just doesn't give a fuck anymore. He has no competitor and still makes huge sums of money so he doesn't have to try anymore. He can do whatever the fuck he wants. The day Vince is gone, the better and it needs to be fast.
> 
> Maybe blow him up in a limo or something.


Vince needs to step his ass down. He's the cancer of the product.



Green Light said:


> Good luck with that, for everyone on here who disliked it there are probably 10 little Jimmies who loved it and are much more likely to vote on a Facebook poll


Yeah I know it, but darn it, I wish we could do SOMETHING about it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Read the comments... it's kayfabe central there. Embarrassing to read it...


Facebook = The new and improved WWE Universe forums.. It's ********* central there.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Tonight proved some things...*

What about ADR with the least impressive beatdown of all time? I thought he was a 'good worker'?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



blazegod99 said:


> SMH. *The fact is, whatever closes the show gets some of the highest ratings period*. They put Punk at one of the worst times for ratings and it's obvious that Punk is a certified main eventer now and Bryan is working his way up. Both guys know how to work a promo better than Cena ever has(I stand by this) and everything isnt just Cena. Cena, Cena, Cena. I mean wrestling fans are that brainwashed? Look, Cena draws money. Punk draws money. Lesnar draws money. Rock draws money. Now, Daniel Bryan is starting to draw some money and momentum too.
> 
> I mean, once again, if you put a Punk/Bryan segment at the end of the show, Im sure the ratings would be just as good as a Cena/Cole segment if not better. It's not like WWE would lose anything by putting THEIR WWE CHAMPION AND THEIR NEWEST OVER GUY IN THE MAIN EVENT OVER THE STALEST WRESTLER IN THE COMPANY AND THE BIGGEST MAIN EVENT JOKE....
> 
> This shit is not for WRESTLING FANS, it's for fans of sitcoms and variety shows. Thats the issue. People kill me with this Punk and Bryan arent main event material. The crowds, the merch, the popularity doesnt lie.


The bold is an opinion. The FACT is that when Punk closed the show in the past, with Cena nowhere near the main event, ratings declined.

And if crowd response, merchandise sales and popularity indicates main event material, we would have Santino/Zack Ryder main eventing WM. It takes more than that to be taken serious as a main eventer. Punk and DB have that opportunity but not amongst feuding with each other. And 2 upper mid card guys main eventing RAW doesn't make them main event material.

They need to be put in programs with legit main eventers. How can 1 mid card guy elevate another mid card guy?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Poor crowd.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Tonight proved some things...*

I had Raw on from start to finish tonight, playing in the background on my TV.

I never glanced over once.

There's hardly an episode of Raw I've missed in the last 15 years or so and I can't recall the last time I could say that about any given episode.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Read the comments... it's kayfabe central there. Embarrassing to read it...


I had to stop reading. The stupidity on that fan page is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

DegenerateXX said:


> Vince needs to step his ass down. He's the cancer of the product.


It's not just Vince. If Steph and HHH don't have the instincts or even the balls to shut him down on some of this stuff are we ever gonna really see change on this show?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Poor crowd.


Can you blame them?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You want to do something and help WWE improve?

Tell TNA to quit being lazy and complacent and do something IMPORTANT.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> You want to do something and help WWE improve?
> 
> Tell TNA to quit being lazy and complacent and do something IMPORTANT.


Alright. What's their hotline?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Can you blame them?


I mean it in the sence that you have to feel bad for them.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> The bold is an opinion. The FACT is that when Punk closed the show in the past, with Cena nowhere near the main event, ratings declined.
> 
> And if crowd response, merchandise sales and popularity indicates main event material, we would have Santino/Zack Ryder main eventing WM. It takes more than that to be taken serious as a main eventer. Punk and DB have that opportunity but not amongst feuding with each other. And 2 upper mid card guys main eventing RAW doesn't make them main event material.
> 
> They need to be put in programs with legit main eventers. * How can 1 mid card guy elevate another mid card guy?*


Y2GOAT did it back in 2004 when he elevated Capo during their feud that year. Capo was one of the hottest thing in wrestling during 04-05 and that feud with JeriGOAT pretty much put him on the map. It's not impossible for two midcard/upper mid-card guys to elevate each other that next level. Word to that HHH/Rocky feud a few years back also.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Please do horrible ratings!! Only then will WWE learn...maybe.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

llamadux said:


> Please do horrible ratings!! Only then will WWE learn...maybe.


They have a monopoly on the company. They don't care about ratings as much people think they do.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> The bold is an opinion. The FACT is that when Punk closed the show in the past, with Cena nowhere near the main event, ratings declined.
> 
> And if crowd response, merchandise sales and popularity indicates main event material, we would have Santino/Zack Ryder main eventing WM. It takes more than that to be taken serious as a main eventer. Punk and DB have that opportunity but not amongst feuding with each other. And 2 upper mid card guys main eventing RAW doesn't make them main event material.
> 
> They need to be put in programs with legit main eventers. How can 1 mid card guy elevate another mid card guy?


Its actually a fact. Another fact is that when Cena wasn't main eventing, his segments also lost some segments(The Cena vs Kane segments lost viewers sometimes too). That's not an indicator that Cena isnt main event material. Punk is obviously a certified main eventer. He's had the longest title reign since HHH in 2008, he's basically the most over babyface(besides Cena) in the company, and he's right up there honestly with Cena at the moment. 

Cena is not some huge mega star. He's the face of the WWE because he's been forced as such. From what I remember, Punk's only closed the show out a few times... and everytime he did in the Summer 2011, the ratings were decent in his segments. 

DB is basically right there near full time main event status. The main eventers in WWE at this moment are Cena, Punk, and Orton. That much is a fact. These are the top three guys outside of HHH, Lesnar, Taker, and Rock(aka the part timers). But the full time main eventers right now are just Cena and Punk. 

At least Punk can put on good matches weekly, lose cleanly frequently and still not look weak, be a fighting champion, be TAKEN seriously as a main eventer(how Cena can be taken seriously at all is beyond me.. this dude is a joke), and can cut a damn good promo consistently.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I smell the lowest ratings for Raw of 2012 incoming.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Just keeps getting worse every week. Fucking hell shit was beyond awful this week.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL the WWE Facebook page is a piece of work:



> All you people putting down Ryback need to wake up.At least he faces his apponents face to face,not like some of the other so called talent yhe WWE has on the roster.


What does that even mean? :lmao


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I think its great some enjoy the shows. So not everyone are bitter fucks. 

I enjoyed this weeks Raw


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> I think its great some enjoy the shows. So not everyone are bitter fucks.
> 
> I enjoyed this weeks Raw


I agree Cole is main event material fpalm


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> Just keeps getting worse every week. Fucking hell shit was beyond awful this week.


It does. People actually get mad that fans complain. Its like people expect you to just be like "oh well, WWE puts on this entertainment program for the fans so how can we complain". 

This shit is terrible. I will NEVER look at the Facebook page. I just cant do it. I cant lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And this is why WWE doesn't care about ratings. They know this show will flop like last week's show (although that was because of Memorial Day). At least you could have built off of last week. There's nothing to build from this week. They had to pull out the Vince Returns to RAW rabbit trick as an audible to hope to gain extra viewers. Ratings don't mean shit. Only to gullible people who think it'll dictate their mindset when they have a monopoly on wrestling.



WWE's Facebook page said:


> I hope John Laurinaitis gets fired next week. I hope Mr McMahon sromps him into the ground. I'm sick of the crap.


LOL pray harder.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bet the kids absolutely loved that ending and they are WWE's target audience right now. 

Myself? I hated it but I don't think Vince cares what I think because he never gets my money.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

blazegod99 said:


> It does. People actually get mad that fans complain. Its like people expect you to just be like "oh well, WWE puts on this entertainment program for the fans so how can we complain".
> 
> This shit is terrible. I will NEVER look at the Facebook page. I just cant do it. I cant lol.


I will give you a preview of the stupid that litters their Facebook page.

_John Cena = 50% Hulk Hogan + 50% Stone Cold Steve Austin_

Yes.. A real live human being actually wrote that.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The Winning One™ said:


> LOL the WWE Facebook page is a piece of work:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean? :lmao


The whole place is fucking bizarro world. There are people on there actually talking about how "epic" Cena/Cole was. It's like they are all just a bunch of fucking robots.


----------



## Mitsuharu (Dec 22, 2011)

you guys still watching this crap? :lol:
funny seeing the same people over and over again, week in and week out... yet still watch the program live :lol:
stop watching for cripe's sakes and help us send the message


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



ecabney said:


> Y2GOAT did it back in 2004 when he elevated Capo during their feud that year. Capo was one of the hottest thing in wrestling during 04-05 and that feud with JeriGOAT pretty much put him on the map. It's not impossible for two midcard/upper mid-card guys to elevate each other that next level. Word to that HHH/Rocky feud a few years back also.


Have no idea who Capo is.

Jericho became a top guy in WWE in 2000, when WWE booked him to defeat Rock and Austin to become the undisputed champion. So, whoever Capo is, Jericho was pretty much a main event guy at that time and even main evented WM 18 with Triple H. So at that point, he was in a complete higher regard than both DB and Punk so the comparison is invalid.

And I wouldn't say that HHH/Rock elevated each other with their feud. Similar to DB and Punk now, Rock got elevated by being booked against other main event talents, like Foley and Austin. Same goes for Triple H. Both HHH/Rock feuded with each other but remained mid card guys afterwards, not really long for Rock but nearly a year before HHH would become a main eventer in WWE, thanks to his feud with Foley and Austin, both main eventers.

But, if you have Punk and DB feud amongst each other and random other guys who are trying to elevate as well, how can either be taken serious as a main eventer when they aren't paired off with a legit main event talent?


----------



## Mitsuharu (Dec 22, 2011)

you guys still watching this crap? :lol:
funny seeing the same people complain over and over again, week in and week out... yet still watch the program live :lol:
stop watching for cripe's sakes and help us send the message


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Therapy said:


> I will give you a preview of the stupid that litters their Facebook page.
> 
> _John Cena = 50% Hulk Hogan + 50% Stone Cold Steve Austin_
> 
> Yes.. A real live human being actually wrote that.


I.... just....... can't...... at...... all.

I watch with hope every week that WWE gets it right. When you're a wrestling fan for 20 years, it's kinda hard to just not tune in. But WWE is making this fairly easy. I turned to other channels throughout RAW which I hadnt done since 2007. Yeah, this is getting bad


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Watching the ending this is seriously be-a-* by picking on someone weaker than you like a schoolyard bully. Damn i wish i didn't like wrestling as a whole.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I liked Ziggler/Sheamus and Punk/Kane. Absolutely no development of any sort to most things though. Rather lame. 3 hours next week, lets see how that goes.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I agree Cole is main event material fpalm


But it wasent 2 hours of Cole main eventing? And this stuff happens EVERY year. Every single year since the WWE/WWF has been around do they put some announcer or non wrestling talent in the ME slot and do something. Its nothing new.

It sucked, but I wrote before that I enjoyed most of Raw up until the Cena/Cole part. But im not gonna let that short thing ruin the rest of the show for me.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> But it wasent 2 hours of Cole main eventing? And this stuff happens EVERY year. Every single year since the WWE/WWF has been around do they put some announcer or non wrestling talent in the ME slot and do something. Its nothing new.
> 
> It sucked, but I wrote before that I enjoyed most of Raw up until the Cena/Cole part. But im not gonna let that short thing ruin the rest of the show for me.


Well there was no IC, US, Divas champ, Ryback does another squash, same for Cara nothing special there. Ziggler made to look weak. Tag team champs no sell. Only good thing was WWE title angle.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*

I really do wonder who sat down and thought:

"Michael Cole, half naked, smothered in BBQ sauce"

That is the kasting image of that show, the fact that I watch it actually disgusts me.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Shit, the WWE Facebook page is 10x as bad as the WWE Universe forums are. As for Raw, I'm beginning to think that the show *REALLY* is becoming a parody of itself.

Judging by this, and for the last month or so, I don't see RAW even improving in the slightest in the near future, (and that's even if they go three hours next month). TNA needs to kick it up a notch further and show them that they are the true alternate to WWE.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Trouble Trouble said:


> *Have no idea who Capo is.*
> 
> Jericho became a top guy in WWE in 2000, when WWE booked him to defeat Rock and Austin to become the undisputed champion. So, whoever Capo is, Jericho was pretty much a main event guy at that time and even main evented WM 18 with Triple H. So at that point, he was in a complete higher regard than both DB and Punk so the comparison is invalid.
> 
> ...


Christian...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And people wonder why WWE will never be accepted into the mainstream....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Irish Jet said:


> I really do wonder who sat down and thought:
> 
> "Michael Cole, half naked, smothered in BBQ sauce"
> 
> That is the kasting image of that show, the fact that I watch it actually disgusts me.


Not only did someone actually sit down and write that, someone else looked at it and approved it. 

I could be high on acid, shrooms, coke, smoking bath salts while having a heroin needle in my arm and I still wouldn't come up with "Strip Cole nearly naked and pour BBQ sauce on him" for the main event of a wrestling program.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Tonight proved some things...*



truk83 said:


> Didn't really watch the show from top to bottom, but I will say this. For all of those Kofi Kingston fans, Ryback fans and also the Reks/Hawkins fans tonight said so much for those stars. Ranging from Kofi's no-selling the injured ribs, to Ryback receiving hardly a pop, and Reks/Hawkins looking like complete shit in their match (hit the stationary bike Hawkins). Tonight said a whole lot.


HAHA so true. Hawkins is turning into Fat Hardy


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Well there was no IC, US, Divas champ, Ryback does another squash, same for Cara nothing special there. *Ziggler made to look weak*. Tag team champs no sell. Only good thing was WWE title angle.


I stopped reading right there.

Ziggler made look weak by losing a competetive match against the World Heavyweight Champion? Get the fuck out of here...


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

My biggest gripe with RAW tonight is that it accomplished absolutely nothing. Punk/DBD/Kane was sort of built but it seemed like it was more geared towards getting AJ over as a complete nut and Sheamus/ADR had about as little continuation as they could possibly muster while still getting it on the show. Other than that, RAW was nothing more than a 'let's let Cena have some fun' show.

-What's going on with Ziggler and Swagger? Apparently nothing. At the very least they could've had Swagger come out towards the end of the match and not do anything to build the tension between the two.

-Ryback has had the same match 3 or 4 matches in a row now. We get it, he's super strong. Either have a heel come out and try to beat him down post-match or give him like 5 opponents. We've seen the 2 on 1 schtick enough.

-I never thought I'd ask this question but where was Big Show? Is he feuding with Cena and having a match with him at NWO or is Tensai? Or is it Cole? I thought the no DQ stip was added just so he'd come out and distract Cena but for him not to show up at all is baffling.

-It was hard not to laugh at commentary during Kofi/Truth vs. Hawkins/Reks. At least they remembered that 2 of the guys competing in the match were savagely beaten last week because I don't think Truth and Kofi did. The lone bright spot from this was that it got Reks and Hawkins in a legit match on RAW finally.

-What a mess in the main event. Cole hasn't been nearly as bad at burying people on commentary for several months and they decide that tonight has to be the night he pays for all of it? I just don't see how stomping on an announcer's balls and covering him in BBQ sauce has anything to do with Cena's match in a few weeks.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> And people wonder why WWE will never be accepted into the mainstream....


Its never going to be accepted in mainstream no matter how its booked, Its fucking wrestling, Dudes in tights and spandex underwear fake fighting, I love wrestling but I can see how its looked down upon.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I must be the only one but I actually enjoy RAW this week more than I have the past few weeks. I dont know what it was but it was good but I'm not one of those bitchy fans that cries about everything either, I just love wrestling good or bad, its great and I dont care if anyone hates the show, dont watch, done ranting.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> I stopped reading right there.
> 
> Ziggler made look weak by losing a competetive match against the World Heavyweight Champion? Get the fuck out of here...


Yep, at least on SD it was a dusty finish which didn't kill Zigglers momentum but the match on RAW was a complete clean win squash and they didn't even touch upon him leaving vickie. It's as if they rewound to two weeks ago and just continued his same gimmick of jobbing to everyone.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, outside of the ME it was a pretty good RAW. Ziggler/Sheamus was good, AJ/Bryan/Punk/Kane segment was pretty good and Ryback is always a treat.

The problem with the ME is that it builds NOTHING for the PPV or current storylines. It's meaningless filler for a cheap pop, nothing more. Another half-baked PPV because they waste time slots with shit like this that could be condensed to Cena just slapping his shoddy STF on Cole for an immediate tap. 

Ridiculous booking.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

So who did Cole piss off to have him randomly humiliated in the main event of Raw tonight?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



blazegod99 said:


> Its actually a fact. Another fact is that when Cena wasn't main eventing, his segments also lost some segments(The Cena vs Kane segments lost viewers sometimes too). That's not an indicator that Cena isnt main event material. Punk is obviously a certified main eventer. He's had the longest title reign since HHH in 2008, he's basically the most over babyface(besides Cena) in the company, and he's right up there honestly with Cena at the moment.
> 
> Cena is not some huge mega star. He's the face of the WWE because he's been forced as such. From what I remember, Punk's only closed the show out a few times... and everytime he did in the Summer 2011, the ratings were decent in his segments.
> 
> ...


What?

So, you're saying Punk gains RAW viewers when in the main event? 

Then why did DB/Ryder/Punk main eventing RAW in December give RAW it's lowest rated segment of the year and in several years for a holiday themed RAW?

Why did Punk/Miz main event from Feb 13 RAW draw a 2.77 rating but the overrun with Cena/Ryder/Kane draw a 3.14?

Why did a RAW from last month draw 3.33 with Cena there, as the focal point but only draw a 3.03 without Cena and with Punk as the focal point?

Fact shows that Punk does not boost ratings when being the main attraction. Not saying he and DB won't be main eventers but at this time, neither are. And the same joke you portray Cena as, Punk is on his way of becoming. Cheers for Punk are getting more and more females and children. He needs to lose the title to DB, as based on reactions and interest, I think DB would be a better main eventer. Punk has had multiple chances and it hasn't worked.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Therapy said:


> Not only did someone actually sit down and write that, someone else looked at it and approved it.
> 
> *I could be high on acid, shrooms, coke, smoking bath salts while having a heroin needle in my arm and I still wouldn't come up with "Strip Cole nearly naked and pour BBQ sauce on him" for the main event of a wrestling program.*


LMAO. The irony of this statement is that for every wrestling fan that loathes it, there is a WWE mark who absolutely enjoyed it and is currently raving about how it was the best moment on RAW (or even the best RAW in a long time).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It sucks that Cena is going through the divorce with his soon to be ex-wife because now the WWE has to give him more airtime, more crappy entertainment, and more pointless feuds to keep him happy since he's the top guy.

It's really showing at this point.

And where the hell are the updates to the HHH/Brock story? Hell, HHH isn't even wearing the brace anymore as evident tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 06/04 Discussion: CENA RETURNS!*



Irish Jet said:


> I really do wonder who sat down and thought:
> 
> "Michael Cole, half naked, smothered in BBQ sauce"
> 
> That is the kasting image of that show, the fact that I watch it actually disgusts me.


This is why card positioning is important. If the Cena stuff takes place in the middle or beginning of the show as opposed to the end, it's just another horrible segment, but it's not the lasting image of the show, it's not what people are going to associate it with. Imagine Punk/Kane ending the show, and the match ends with AJ making Kane back off with Punk and Bryan down in the ring. It's not much, but it is a decent hook for the next part of the story and an alright note to end the show on. 

I mean, Raw was lackluster any way you put it, but ending it the way they did just makes it even worse because it's the sad indication of what WWE's main priorities are.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Skipped the show, anything worth a look? 

Didn't bother reading the thread but by this page, I'm guessing it met expectations.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

I liked the show. A pretty good Sin Cara match, loved the dive to outside hurricanrana. I actually suggested Hunico in a "who should Sin Cara feud with next" thread, so I was happy to at least see a match. 

I like Ryback, so I'm glad to see him on Raw. Some well sold power moves there, loved the toss into the corner. 

Nice to see Hawkins and Reks on the main show. I don't watch NXT or Superstars, so I'm not too familiar with them, but new blood is never a bad thing. 

Daniel Bryan was the highlight of the show, as always. The AJ/Kane staredown was pretty well executed, I'm really enjoying AJ's direction. 

I'm not a huge fan of comedy matches, but I won't bash them as I get the purpose that they serve. The only thing I can really comment on is that I was worried Cole's mini-Cole was going to pop out when he was in his briefs... That and why does Jerry Lawler keep barbecue sauce under the announce table? Does he use it as personal lubricant during divas matches?

Overall, I think the show was around average. If you're expecting huge shows every week with memorable moments that will be talked about for years to come, you're just setting yourself up for disappointment. Watching things live and seeing things through rose-tinted glasses are two different experiences. I think the show was just fine, for what it was, but of course everybody is entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Its never going to be accepted in mainstream no matter how its booked, Its fucking wrestling, Dudes in tights and spandex underwear fake fighting, I love wrestling but I can see how its looked down upon.


Well, no shit. The Attitude Era was the exception because it was cool and it was "now". WWE keeps trying to do that but their shitty quality of their product and their lack of entertainment is what will continue to make them low on the totem pole as opposed to the 90s.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i just wanted to point out another issue in wwe right now aside from the obvious booking/creative/logic standpoint...

i guess this falls under the booking but looking at fan reports at who were the most cheered and who had the most heat ...the top 3 who had the most heat were cole, vickie,and johnny ace....3 non-wrestlers 

there are no heels who are wrestlers anymore its fucking pathetic .


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

greyshark said:


> So who did Cole piss off to have him randomly humiliated in the main event of Raw tonight?


No more heels to feed to Cena.



RatedR IWC Star said:


> i just wanted to point out another issue in wwe right now aside from the obvious booking/creative/logic standpoint...
> 
> i guess this falls under the booking but looking at fan reports at who were the most cheered and who had the most heat ...the top 3 who had the most heat were cole, vickie,and johnny ace....3 non-wrestlers
> 
> there are no heels who are wrestlers anymore its fucking pathetic .


It's easier to build faces than heels when booking/writing is poor. Fans cheer for winners and "good guys". It takes more for a fan to hate a guy.

Also, all the heels have been cycled through so many times they all lack any real credibility.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

WWE had so many potential storylines to build upon the first half of this year, but it's a shame how much of it is going down the drain as we speak.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> I stopped reading right there.
> 
> Ziggler made look weak by losing a competetive match against the World Heavyweight Champion? Get the fuck out of here...


ziggler looks weak by losing every fucking week and sometimes twice a week on smackdown also...theres a limit to how many times having a competitive match against a top wrestler does for you and ziggler has reached it a long time ago . he needs wins badly because he has 0 credibility right now


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

That was horrible. I was actually looking forward to this RAW and it turned out to be one of the worst of all time. Nothing happened. Most of the show was Cole and Cena goofing around while King and the stupid crowd was riding Cena's dick. Ryback squash match same old shit. Sin Cara squash match, meh. Ziggler stepped down again when he showed signs of improvement. Kofi and Truth no selling and burying Hawkins and Reks. Good match by Punk and Kane. AJ and Bryan gold as always.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Was I the only one that thought for the whole time that Punk/Kane was for the Title?


----------



## Gold Dagon (Jan 10, 2012)

Raw was a disgrace today PERIOD!

only bright point was the kane vs Punk match and bryan n Aj

only reason i give raw a 3/10 tonight 

Your Welcome


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

_Lance Storm ‏@Storm_Wrestling
@JohnnyPaugh @WWE @JohnCena I switched to America's Got Talent before RAW ended. Will catch rest on DVR later._

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

The more Ryback is on Raw the more convinced I am he's being built up to be fed to Ambrose one of these days.


I can see it, Ambrose is gonna get the jobber entrance and is gonna cut a promo on Ryback that's very impressive and then he's gonna compete aghainst Ryback and get himself DQ'd or something and prove he's a threat. Ryback will keep the undefeated streak but Ambrose will be seen as a threat and not just a joke jobber.

It's brilliant really


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

I read the show results wow thats bad! micheal cole and cena fued how random what a waste of a raw.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

That was the worst ending in recent memory, JR BBQ sauce bath all over Cole? what he hell is going on? and where is the Heyman/HHH/Lesnar feud? we haven't heard a thing in nearly a month, I hope it isn't just going to be dropped cause it was the only interesting thing going on this show right now.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

And by the way those two jobbers deserve to get a 3 month contract or something in the tag team division!!! They got Charisma and I'd really like to see what they can do.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

And I thought last weeks RAW and Impact where bad. This show makes those shows look like 1999 WWF.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw was awful tonight, once again, especially the last 15-20 minutes. They just dragged that stupid Cole apology shit on way too long to fill time.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Bad Guy said:


> That was the worst ending in recent memory, JR BBQ sauce bath all over Cole? what he hell is going on? and where is the Heyman/HHH/Lesnar feud? we haven't heard a thing in nearly a month, I hope it isn't just going to be dropped cause it was the only interesting thing going on this show right now.


Most likely waiting until Raw 1000 or after Money in the Bank to revisit it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Winning One™ said:


> LOL the WWE Facebook page is a piece of work:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean? :lmao


Oh dear. Lord have mercy. :lmao


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

not seeing brock anymore i dont think you will see him again. i reckon he has actualy quit you no


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

3rd week in a row I haven't watched live, and by the sound of things I won't bother catching the replay.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

*The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*

Skip to 9:27 and watch the refs reaction:


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*

No the best part was the two jobbers promo before the Ryback match


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*

That wasn't the best part, but it was okay. I think he should have made Cole apologize to D-Bry, but Cena is too self-centered for that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao did anyone else crack up when Lawler asked Cena if he needed JR's sauce and Cena right away looked at Lawler and replied Yes, how the fuck did Cena manage to hear Lawler ask him that is what I'm wondering, lol.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*

the best part of RAW was the ECW DVD promo.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*






He sold the hell out of sweet chin music.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*

He obviously is empathetic.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone else notice during the main event the guy walking trough the isle with the Scott Steiner sign? Couldn't read what else it said. Also the guy dressed as Billy Gunn complete with the Mr. Ass shirt haha.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*

:lmao yeah Robinson's reactions are always gold in punishing matches.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*



Majesty said:


> No the best part was the two jobbers promo before the Ryback match


Hahahaha sure was, it's always entertaining when WWE brings in local out of shape jobbers, gives them ridiculous names, gives them promo time to embarrass themselves and then have them get squashed mercilessly in 1 minute by some guy on the roster 2-3 times their size. The casuals don't understand but we do lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*

Lil Naitch hated counting the pin on his role model.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*

The best part of Raw
My five moments:
1.HHH return 2002 recap
2.Punk-Bryan-Kane-AJ 
3.Vince McMahon returns
4.Ryback
5.Cena 2004 recap


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao did anyone else crack up when Lawler asked Cena if he needed JR's sauce and Cena right away looked at Lawler and replied Yes, how the fuck did Cena manage to hear Lawler ask him that is what I'm wondering, lol.


Better question would be, Why does Lawler keep all that BBQ sauce under the announce table all the time?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

This is bullshit

How many times are we gonna see Cena vs. _____
and then it ends up being Tensai and we're supposed to be surprised. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*



deadmau said:


> the best part of RAW was the ECW DVD promo.


This that video package gave me goosebumps.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Let's see if they surprise us.





UknowWho said:


> Here comes another cringeworthy promo from John Cena.





SoupMan Prime said:


> John Cena opening the show. looks like a usual Raw so far.





iwatchwrestling said:


> Cena still smiling. No matter what.





Y2Joe said:


> For fuck's sake. He's smiling. Of course.





TripleG said:


> Oh is Cena going to clown some more.





Punkholic said:


> Cena's still smiling. lol.





Y2JFAN811 said:


> cole should bring up the divorce





finalnight said:


> Solid work from Cole for once.





Choke2Death said:


> Cole speaking truth.





Headliner said:


> You can't beat a Giant.........how many times have Big Show been beat? :lol





YESYESYES! said:


> Cole > Cena.





Stone Hot said:


> thank you michael





Mister Hands said:


> Haha. Cole is the IWC. WWE mindfucks us all over again.





TripleG said:


> Did they really use this to set up a Cole/Cena Main Event.
> 
> FUCK!!!





CMB23 said:


> Cena vs Cole for the main event? Are they seriously trying to lose viewers?





GCA-FF said:


> fpalm This may be the greatest Raw ever!
> -Jerry Lawler





TJTheGr81 said:


> Fucking Lawler. We get it, Cena VS Cole is funny, now shut the fuck up and call THIS match.





gobsayscomeon said:


> I was just staring at Vickie Guerrero's rear end...and I think my penis actually maneuvered a bit in my underpants. I am ashamed.





NearFall said:


> So after terrible cena vs big johnny, uh lets think of something new cena vs cole. BOOK IT!!!





Venomous said:


> I wonder how much control Shaemus has on that brogue kick, that could legit fuck someone up.





Trifektah said:


> Honestly I think I am starting to get angry at how fucking awful this show is. I WANT to enjoy wrestling like I used to, but I just fucking can't.





JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder if they're going to mention that Hunico was Sin Cara *****.





NathWFC said:


> FUCKING SHUT UP LAWLER YOU CUNT WE FUCKING WELL KNOW IT'S CENA VS COLE FUCKING LEAVE IT ALONE NOW UNTIL IT HAPPENS AND STOP FUCKING RABBITING ON ABOUT IT FOR A SECOND.
> 
> Fuck this shit. It just gets worse and worse.





NikkiSixx said:


> Fuck Sin Cara's fuckin lighting.





Nabz™ said:


> just saw a pic of justin bieber on wwe.com, clearly wwe is at the lowest it has been ever





TripleG said:


> John Cena's move to Raw...the darkest moment in WWE history.





Katniss said:


> *:lmao fuck those two guys are awesome!*





Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Ryback always looks like he's pooping himself





bjnelson19705 said:


> And WWE wants 3 hours of this. fpalm





Jimmay said:


> DAT BOY D BRYAN!





Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> LOL at Punk randomly quipping "nope."





LegendSeeker said:


> LOL Kane pyro scared Bryan shitless





Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> I was literally watching this until Punk came out.





Omega_VIK said:


> Man, it looke like Punk missed with the elbow.





NikkiSixx said:


> I wonder if Kane's impregnated AJ with his demon spawn yet...





Amber B said:


> And my last post was sarcasm.
> Kane gets the bitches.





RatedRudy said:


> wow they really making aj lee look like the biggest slut, first bryan, then punk, now kane, o god, whos next?!





NikkiSixx said:


> AJ givin Matthews dem crazy eyes.
> 
> This girl is my fave.





Amber B said:


> See. All 14 year old girls think they're all of a sudden the shit once they step out of training bras.





David Banner said:


> Lol Big Show in Lesnar's promo.





ZigglerMark83 said:


> here we go...tensai is gunna come out instead.





Amazing_Cult said:


> Tensai?
> 
> ..........Fuck me.





genocide_cutter said:


> Oh boy Tensai





gobsayscomeon said:


> I am the only person who likes Tensai





SVETV988_fan said:


> FINALLY, John Cena will get his win back...about damn time, Tensai shouldve NEVER beat him in the first place!





andersonasshole900 said:


> It's the Hip Hop Hippo!





Tobyx said:


> I never complain about RAW. but this has been poor. Only highlight was AJ. But even that wasn't worth staying up til 4am for.





ZigglerMark83 said:


> inbound 45 second cole/cena match interrupted by big show.





Trifektah said:


> Seeing Cena beat up Cole makes me want to buy the PPV
> 
> Cena is a fucking bully





WallofShame said:


> Good Job Cena! _*Be A Star*_! Rise Above Bullying! Hypocrite...





greendude11 said:


> This is more awful than 2007 era SuperCena matches on Raw.





Amber B said:


> I'm laughing so hard that I'm crying. Oh my god this is really really bad. :lmao





Therapy said:


> WWE just said hello to WWE 2009 and kept going..





Dark_Link said:


> Some where in,florida tna is laughing at this shit





Brodus Clay said:


> Can't believe how bad this RAW was, fuck this shit I actually thought of quit wrestling, dunno it's the first time I feel legit sick watching something.
> 
> I can't do mention of a worst RAW on all my years of watching wrestling this can't be beaten :cuss:





CMB23 said:


> Forget it. I'm taking a break from Raw. This is bullshit.





Jacob_07 said:


> Well wwe... I gave you another chance after a long hiatus, looks like I found the reason I left in the beginning.





kobra860 said:


> Whoever thought it was entertaining to strip Michael Cole to his underwear and pour BBQ sauce on him deserves to be fired.





Amazing_Cult said:


> Fuck.
> 
> I would have gotten Hispanic steroids and rolled up a blunt too if this was going to be the main-event.
> 
> Orton saw something we didn't....





Mister Excitement said:


> It's crazy that two months ago my interest in wrestling was almost at an all time high when Lesnar returned and now I feel like giving up on it all together.





Amber B said:


> I actually want to give Punk a hug. For the first time in a while, I can understand if he's bitching.





Venomous said:


> This is isn't even entertaining, it's not even pro-wrestling, it's just a cluster fuck. How can you not have YOUR Champ of the whole company NOT close the show? That NEVER happened when Rock was Champ, When Austin was Champ ect. This is worse than 2009, TNA is better than this crud, I never thought I'd say that but they are. Sunday night heat was better than this, Velocity, ROH, some obscure backyard wresting promotion is better than this.





andersonasshole900 said:


> Why...why...why do I watch this shit?





x78 said:


> I'm taking a break from wrestling.





The Winning One™ said:


> Holy fuckery. This has to be the worst RAW of the year and quite possibly one of the worst RAWs in a decade. I'm not exaggerating in the slightest, it was that horrible. It's competing with some episodes from 1995 RAW, 2003 RAW, and 2006/7 Smackdown IMO. Not one great thing tonight.
> 
> Nothing advanced with Cena/Show/Johnny. Same old Ryback AKA RVG (Ryback Van Goldberg) shit. Ziggler gets jobbed once again. Sheamus/ADR meant nothing. Punk/Kane was ok but did nothing for the feud. Recap after fucking recap. Horrible Tag Team Match. Tomfuckery of commentary (after they started to cool down). No Layla. Heatless Tensai. Horrible main event. Tensai experiment officially ended with lame Cena win. Atrocious Cena/Cole banter. Pathetic placement of what is and isn't important. No real push of next week other than Vince returning.
> 
> ...



You guuys made my night. My toughts EXACTLY.

Can't believe Imma gonna write this... Lately, I enjoy IMPACT WRESTLING wayyyyyyyyyyy more than WWE.

fuck it was bad. shows like these make me ashamed of watching it...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*

That Cena-Cole match was so ****. Strips him down like some kind of locker room rapist. What a creep.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

My major concern.....where was Eve?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*

Best part for me was AJ Lee.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I honestly believe Vince is presenting us with a bad product on purpose the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The BEST part of the entire night: EPIC*



CamillePunk said:


> That Cena-Cole match was so ****. Strips him down like some kind of locker room rapist. What a creep.


Well if you look back every Cole beatdown has had him getting his clothes ripped off, Vince is a bigger creep if you ask me.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Have no idea why Michael Cole got to be a focus of this week's show. I knew Cena was going to pick him as his opponent.

-Great match between Sheamus and Dolph Ziggler again. Ziggler really made Sheamus work for it as you can Sheamus was all sweaty and his hair was messed up. Sucks to see Ziggler job again though. He needs a win. I don't like this treatment at all. I still feel like the fans don't care about Del Rio being the #1 contender either.

-I knew that Hunico was going to make Sin Cara look good in their match. Hunico had no offense at all. He was an obvious jobber in this match. Poor guy.

-Goldber...I mean, Ryback squashed two local jobbers. Hey, at least two jobbers talked in sync on the mic.

-Best segment of the night was CM Punk vs Kane. Their match was decent but I was more interested in Daniel Bryan and AJ's antics. Bryan was gold as well as AJ for being so creepy. She looked like she was into Kane. This storyline is odd but yet, so interesting. Then AJ had to creep out Josh Matthews in the next interview segment. Lol...

-The whole Cena/Cole/Tensai segment took too long. What a cluster of things to watch. So Cena is now feuding with Tensai, Laurinitis and Big Show? Unless the victory that Cena gained over Tensai was supposed to end it. Whatever. This show was slightly better than last week.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Damn, didn't even realize Eve was a no show.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

There is just naff-all going on at the moment. I fast forwarded basically all of it which is bad. I guess this time last year it was just as bad and then we had the whole Punk storyline come up, same thing the year before and then the Nexus thing came up so there's still hope but i don't see where anything is going to come from now other than the Brock Lesnar stuff which i'm not that interested in anyways. Rough times.

BTW I don't mind Bigshow and i actually think he's kind of under-appreciated on here but i really wish they'd taken a chance and given this push to a younger guy who's newer to the ME scene. Just feels like we've seen it all before with Bigshow.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

& people bashed TNA's Live Impact Wrestling show for being dogshite....


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Went to bed after the first segment with smiling Cena. Looks like I didnt miss anything.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

pure crap. again.

i think its actually getting worse


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, what happened after 'Mania, and some good shows with Lesnar? RAW is horrible again, approaching 2009 levels of horrible. Just predictable, same old shit every week and Cena's boring old shtick versus the big bad evil authority figure.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Lastier said:


> I honestly believe Vince is presenting us with a bad product on purpose the last couple of weeks.


I agree actually. They're going through the cities with bad crowds atm. Perhaps they are waiting for the better crowds until they kick off a big storyline. A crowd reaction can make or break a big storyline.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*The Good*

Punk vs Kane
Kofi/Truth v Hawkins/Rekks
Sheamus vs Ziggler
AJ little insane promo

*The Bad*

Everything else




I am not sure if Punks been punished somehow but the fact the WWE title is being treated as second to Cena makes me think the WWE believes John Cena and everything he stands for is far bigger than the titles right now, granting us our wish of Cena out of the spotlight but still hogging the main event. I am sure the kids love it though because thats all they came to see and if they put him on first they are scared people will leave afterwards. That alone proves what little faith WWE have in the company and how bad the booking is. You cant hang on to John Cena forever, he's going to get old. But hey if TNA can still make Hogan seem more important than any of the TNA rooster at his age I guess I wont see another WWE star in my lifetime


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Vince had better deliver next week.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Horrible show. God awful last segment. Tell me, how did that build any storyline other than to embarrass Michael Cole?

The only shining light was Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ again.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, I quite enjoyed it. I mean, the Cena bit dragged as Cena bit's usually do but I thought it was a decent match with Tensai so if you take off the first and last 10 minutes, I think it was an enjoyable show.

Loved seeing Ryback. Got two really good Matches (Shaemus V Ziggler and Punk V Kane). The Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ thing is great. Sin Cara looked pretty cool. Tag Team match wasn't up to much but still. Not bad.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

A main event that consists of Cena, Show, Tensai, Laurinaitis, and Cole? 

Fuck me, I can't be bothered watching this crap anymore. Back to Youtube so that I can skip all of this garbage.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

apart from the ending which includes cena vs tensai and cena vs cole i enjoyed the whole show
the first one in a long time where i watched about 60 minutes of the show


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Entertaining episode once again. 

Cole was an refreshing part of the opening segment instead of the usual Cena cuts an opening promo one week, his opponent the other, and so on back and forth. I kinda saw Cena choosing Cole before he even tried to get TBS or Johnny in ring. 

Ziggler had another great match. However I can't wonder why (in recent times) no one ever EVER gets an surprising win and you basically know the winner in 99 of 100 Raw matches beforehand. It's either Sheamus is the WHC he needs to squash everyone, or Sin Cara and Ryback and whoever are on a push they are winning the damn thing. When was the last time a title changed hands on Raw?

Sin Cara's match was ok, and quick. I don't really buy that Lucha crap as it doesn't look believable to me, it never did, even in the Super Rey days. 

Ryback did his usual thing. RVD and Goldberg must be proud of their lovechild. 

Kane v Punk match was ok, but the whole thing with AJ and DB, and even Kane and AJ served its purpose and now they have unlimited possibilities to play out this feud.

Hawkins had a tag match on Raw!!! Finally! It was a nice little tg match. No complaints there. 

The final Cena segment served its purpose and it wasn't that bad as he had a real match with Albert and then went to fuck around with Cole. It was a fun interaction even though its quite similar to the OTL match he had with Johnny. 

Overall, an quite entertaining Raw. It was a good show. (Y)(Y)

(minus the absence of ZR, fuck you WWE)


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Where Was The Divas Match And My Layla And All My Other Favs and i Liked AJ Doing the weird smile


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I enjoy the show better because Im watching it on youtube. Im assuming most of you still watch it on TV. Still a blah show. The wrestling was fairly good. No one has said this but.

I think AJ has basically banished Eve to Smackdown. Theyre slowly building whats left of the divas division around AJ. I like seeing divas in non-wrestling roles. Always gets them more over than wrestling in 2 minute matches.

Kane is just along for the ride here. Bryan, Punk and AJ deserve the credit for carrying this feud.

Dont know what you do with Sin Cara but he had good match with OOOOOOH-NICO

Ryback shouldve been on RAW from the start. Smackdown has become so second rate that you cant build stars there anymore.

Have Hawkins and Reks thanked Jericho and Orton via twitter yet? Because they should.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

worst raw of the year.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Id never thought that I would say this. But a Diva saved the show.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I turned off after Cena v Cole got announced, what absolute garbage.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ proving she's the best thing character-wise about the WWE right now. Sad really.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank God for Sky +. The only interesting thing was Bryan/Punk/Kane/AJ.

I skip all the Cena/Jonny/Show segments and I still get annoyed as they opened and closed the show. Didn't even stay up to watch it last night. Won't be buying No Way Out either.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Best part of Raw was this without a doubt.






The rest isn't even worth talking about anymore. They obviously panicked about the rating last week and as a result we got Cena, Cena, Cena, Michael Cole in the main event and Vince McMahon returning next week.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

The AJ/Bryan/Punk/Kane story is literally the ONLY thing keeping me watching Raw right now, what an absolute heap of rancid cat piss. Smackdown is better than Raw right now, and that's saying something, Smackdown has been garbage since Wrestlemania. Sometimes I wonder why I waste my time on this shit.

It's been said hundreds of times on here, several times by me, but the fact that the WWE Title is sitting in the mid-card while Cena pouring barbecue sauce all over a fucking commentator main-events is farcical.

The eternal optimist in me is hoping that it was SUPPOSED to be that awful of a show as a work, so Vince can come back next week and say "What in the motherfucking shit is this crap?". Unfortunately the rest of me knows that's being delusional.

Oh, and to the crowd that was there last night, fuck you. You all cheered for that horse manure.

Apologies for the language, but I just finished watching the show there, and I'm irritated to shit.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

lol Raw is hilariously bad.

The only good part of the show was the HHH 1000th Raw video, back when WWE was still good.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I always try to stay positive despite being on this pessimistic board. I had such high hopes just a few months ago that WWE was climbing back to respectable quality. A great Wrestlemania, some interesting and more adult stuff with Brock Lesnar - now thats fallen through and things are really suffering in terms of roster, enjoyability & the main event scene.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Vince McMahon and a teased return of Steve Austin as GM on WWE.com are the Press Red Button/In Case Of Emergency Break Glass guys. When all else fails, Angry Vince and Texas Rattlesnake can swoop in to save the day. 

Now, by and large this company doesn't care about ratings, especially in the summer, as much as they normally do, but a 2.6 overall with segments doing like 2.4 and the WWE champ consistently losing viewers with promos and matches has them freaking out.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The only good part of this awful show was AJ, it's that sad i know.*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I am seriously not excited for No Way Out at this point.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I feel like I just watched an awful version of last fridays smackdown


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Of all the Raw episodes I saw in my life (from 2000 until now), I've never been that pissed. I can truly say this was the worst episode of Monday Night Raw I've ever seen. And I'm not exaggerating at all.

I didn't see anything from 2008-2010 though.

I can't believe I'm saying this but... I cannot wait to watch Impact on Thursday. Just to clear up my mind from what I just saw last night.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm giving them till the 1,000th episode. If shit doesn't get better after that i'm honestly done.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Kofi-Truth winning when they have a perfect opportunity to have Reks/Hawkins steal one. 

Main event of Tensai v. Cena followed by Cena covering Cole in BBQ sauce?

This is just god awful amounts of terrible, but AJ was a goddess.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Tuned out after the punk/db/kane/aj segment last night,looks like i made the right choice, Thought everything up to that was fine though (not dreadful anyway).
Sheamus/ziggler was a good tv match, Sin Cara is ok to watch mainly cos youre waiting to see if he'll botch (he didnt), and I thought those two jobbers did a fantastic sell job against Ryberg, they showed a ton more personality than him too.

No interest in cena/cole/tensai and goin by the result i can see why it left a lot of people on a sour note, 3 hours next week though? *shiver*.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did find myself clapping when Cole was running Cena down (actually telling the truth, even though it wasn't real), glad he mentioned Brock too.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Watched the show in 3 mins


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So Cena was basically beating the crap out of Cole just because he called him overrated.:lol

Be a Star.8*D


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So it seems as if The Big Show is the new Brock Lensar? He's not an entertainer, he's an ass kicker and he don't give a shit.

Well we got two good matches in Ziggler vs Sheamus 9ended too abrupt though but still good match) and Punk vs Kane was decent as well. I just don't get why they included Kane in this feud though? I hope they're not planning on putting the title on him. 

Anyway, I kind of enjoyed the Cole/Cena segment. Let's be fucking honest here. Replace Cena with Stone Cold and you'll all be eating that shit up. Likewise at OTL replace Cena with Stone Cold and ya'll would have eaten that shit up as well. You know like how most of you probably ate Austin vs Bischoff up. 

The only problem with that Cole vs Cena segment was that it dragged on. I give this RAW a pass and for the first time in about 3, 4 maybe 5 weeks I actually stayed up for the two hours.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Once again, I seem to have done the right thing. I watched the first segment live yesterday then turned the computer off and went to sleep. Woke up and read the results and thought to myself "awful". Now I'm successfully avoiding to watch Raw for the second week in a row. It might be a slow process, but the addiction for Monday nights will die and I will have no care for WWE's horrible garbage anymore. I'll rather just go through the vaults and follow Raw/Smackdown episodes from an earlier date like I'm doing now with 2003.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Once again, I seem to have done the right thing. I watched the first segment live yesterday then turned the computer off and went to sleep. Woke up and read the results and thought to myself "awful". Now I'm successfully avoiding to watch Raw for the second week in a row. It might be a slow process, but the addiction for Monday nights will die and I will have no care for WWE's horrible garbage anymore. I'll rather just go through the vaults and follow Raw/Smackdown episodes from an earlier date like I'm doing now with 2003.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


>


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Choke2Death made you look silly shark.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, I thought Cole was good at the start, and Vinces return better be something special next week


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

However meh the show was tonight I must admit Im still intrigued what Vince has up his sleeve next week and will be tuning in (probably not for the entire 3 hrs though), maybe its possible they were saving the big summer storyline to begin at raw1000 and the 'panic' is forcing them to tweak it to start next week.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Anyway, I kind of enjoyed the Cole/Cena segment. Let's be fucking honest here. Replace Cena with Stone Cold and you'll all be eating that shit up. Likewise at OTL replace Cena with Stone Cold and ya'll would have eaten that shit up as well. You know like how most of you probably ate Austin vs Bischoff up.


There is a huge difference between the two. If it were Stone Cold he would have demolished Cole, given him a stunner and then dumped a couple 12 packs of beer on him. On the other hand Cena stripped Cole down to his underwear, dumped BBQ sauce on him, sprayed him with a fire extinguisher, and made him apologize to a couple of people. 

Stone Cold = A mudhole stomped, walked dry, then filled with beer. 
Cena = Stripping Cole nearly naked, covering him in BBQ sauce.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^Stone Cold did in fact once give Cole an epic beatdown (as a heel though) and it made for epic television.

"Ya little meally mouth bastard!"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Only thing I can say is that at least we got two quality matches on Raw.

Ziggler/Sheamus - **3/4
Punk/Kane - **1/2

Neither was as good as their Smackdown matches though. ~__~


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I would say that this is the worst episode of Raw I've ever seen (which is saying something), but I think that the Fed would only take that as a challenge.

Seriously, this was worse than WCW 2000. At least back then, despite the atrocious booking and horrendous stories, you have a nostalgia factor of seeing guys like Kevin Nash and Hogan and whatnot. This...what purpose did having Michael Cole covered in BBQ sauce half nude and being sprayed with a fire extinguisher serve? Did it get more viewers? Did it progress a feud or story? No, it was just bullshit, lame, unfunny comedy. I cannot think of one person in the audience who said "you know, I really want to see this extremely homoerotic display." 

I just find this completely baffling, that they felt the need to stoop this low.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Sharkboy probably enjoyed last nights ep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Sharkboy probably enjoyed last nights ep.


The wrestler or the poster? :argh:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Both.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I still think Ziggler and Sheamus' match on RAW sucked and there match on SmackDown takes a shit on last nights match. Then again, barely any non main event RAW matches get enough time anyways.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> I still think Ziggler and Sheamus' match on RAW sucked and there match on SmackDown takes a shit on last nights match. Then again, barely any non main event RAW matches get enough time anyways.


I'm with you. It was too short and Sheamus shouldn't have won clean. 

Punk and Kane's match on SD was also better than this one.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I would totally 100% rather watch 2000 WCW than current Raw.

That's how bad it is.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> I would totally 100% rather watch 2000 WCW than current Raw.
> 
> That's how bad it is.


Much of WCW 2000 wasnt half as bad as people make out.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Much of WCW 2000 wasnt half as bad as people make out.


This but then again neither is Raw to be honest, they've still telling stories, it's just not the story that the IWC want.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Nah WCW 2000 was pretty brutal to sit through, especially growing up now and knowning what crap they tried to smack on the wall (Arquette as WCW champion, nWo 2000, Vince Russo in the main event, Goldberg heel turn, etc.)

Still, this RAW was on 1994/1995/2003/2009 levels of horrible.


----------



## ZigglersHandshake (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's something slightly depressing - when Cena got the BBQ sauce out I searched through Twitter to see what others thought of it, and the reaction was overwhelmingly positive. People were loving it.

Are we really that different to the casual fans?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Nah WCW 2000 was pretty brutal to sit through, especially growing up now and knowning what crap they tried to smack on the wall (Arquette as WCW champion, nWo 2000, Vince Russo in the main event, Goldberg heel turn, etc.)
> 
> Still, this RAW was on 1994/1995/2003/2009 levels of horrible.


Arquette champion, nWo 2000, Vince Russo main event, John Cena covering almost naked Michael Cole in BBQ sauce, John Laurinaitis main event, having John Cena go over Brock Lesnar at Extreme Rules clean, devaluation of the titles, 18 second Wrestlemania World Title matches, Natalya farting gimmick...no, I'd say the two are on par with each other. In fact, I'd say that WWE is worse, because at least people gave a flying fuck about a decent amount of the WCW talent.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

The Winning One™;11551851 said:


> Nah WCW 2000 was pretty brutal to sit through, especially growing up now and knowning what crap they tried to smack on the wall (Arquette as WCW champion, nWo 2000, Vince Russo in the main event, Goldberg heel turn, etc.)
> 
> Still, this RAW was on 1994/1995/2003/2009 levels of horrible.


In no way is WWE (past 5 years or so with a few little exceptions such as Rock and original CM Punk) ANY better than WCW 2000. Actually I'd put WWE as worse due the to the fact they had potentially good storylines but continually and completely stuffed them up.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Nah WCW 2000 was pretty brutal to sit through, especially growing up now and knowning what crap they tried to smack on the wall (Arquette as WCW champion, nWo 2000, Vince Russo in the main event, Goldberg heel turn, etc.)
> 
> Still, this RAW was on 1994/1995/2003/2009 levels of horrible.


What's so bad about 2003? I'm currently working my way through Raw and SD for the whole 2003 and while the first two episodes have not been anything special, I'd take them a thousand times over anything WWE has offered since Extreme Rules.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RAW 2003 was bad but Smackdown 2002-2005 was some great television to watch. I remember when my cable would get cut off and I remember I wouldn't care at times about missing RAW because it was bad but I was lucky to have Smackdown on UPN since I still had local channels and that meant I got to watch great shows.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Arquette champion, nWo 2000, Vince Russo main event, John Cena covering almost naked Michael Cole in BBQ sauce, John Laurinaitis main event, having John Cena go over Brock Lesnar at Extreme Rules clean, devaluation of the titles, 18 second Wrestlemania World Title matches, Natalya farting gimmick...no, I'd say the two are on par with each other. In fact, I'd say that WWE is worse, because at least people gave a flying fuck about a decent amount of the WCW talent.


If the ppvs were at least decent then WCW 2000 would completely own WWE today. I could forgive the zany booking if their ppvs weren't on the level of December to Dismember or WWE's ppvs of last Spring except for Extreme Rules.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk, Bryan, and AJ have been carrying WWE this year so far. Yeah, I said. They are the only three characters right now that I give a damn about.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Funkasarus better get a win over Big Show.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> If the ppvs were at least decent then WCW 2000 would completely own WWE today. I could forgive the zany booking if their ppvs weren't on the level of December to Dismember or WWE's ppvs of last Spring except for Extreme Rules.


I get where you're coming from. The WCW 2000 PPVs were things of legend because they were so bad. That being said, what exactly about the PPVs made them horrendous? Look at OTL 2012-there was one good match on the card, Bryan vs Punk. That's basically a Billy Kidman vs Rey Mysterio match on a grander scale. Its the highlight of the night in terms of wrestling ability (pure technicality vs more high flying/luchadore), and both participants are super over with the crowd. You can put both guys in and its almost guaranteed a good match. The rest of the show is total crap, whether it be Goldberg vs Kronik or Cena vs John Laurinaitis in the main event. There's terrible booking on both sides-I STILL think that as horrible as some of the decisions WCW made, WWE has equaled with totally killing Brock Lesnar at ER. This is junior fantasy booker 101 stuff, and they fucked it up because they couldn't cope with the thought of their shitty, lame golden boy that they throw in our faces not going over the big UFC threat. As a result, Vince has just flushed 5 mil right down the can because any momentum he built up was gone, all to basically say fuck you to the UFC. And guess what? Dana White doesn't care, he's busy running a company that puts out a QUALITY product that does huge buys for events, while Vince is being a petty dick like some 10 year old. Well who is laughing now, Vinnie? This Brock situation alone pisses me off because they had the chance to do something absolutely tremendous, after ruining summer of Punk and doing a crappy build up to the supposed biggest Wrestlemania main event ever, and they fucked it up so badly. 

Think of it like this-if a chef overcooks a souffle, you cut him some slack because its hard to get it right. If the chef fucks it up by taking the souffle and putting gunpowder in it, you shake your head because what he did was retarded and he failed on such a basic level. That is it right there-with this Brock thing, they failed on such a basic level that it is fucking embarrassing and they should be ashamed.

But to go a step further and have mostly naked Michael Cole be covered in BBQ sauce while Cena laughs like a moron...I WOULD expect that from WCW 2000, so to see it in this day and age, it shows the WWE hasn't learned, and that makes it all the worse.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

just1988 said:


> This but then again neither is Raw to be honest, they've still telling stories, it's just not the story that the IWC want.


I don't know about that. There's Kane/Punk/Bryan and I guess Show/Johnny Ace/Cena, but calling anything else a "story" is really stretching that definition.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RAW in '03 was the Triple H presents: WCW Retirement Tour.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brye said:


> RAW in '03 was the Triple H presents: WCW Retirement Tour.


aka TNA Welcome Party.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just finished watching Raw was the BBQ sauce nonsense necessary? What a stupid way to end RAW!


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Instead of Raw just have two hours of AJ being crazy and stalking people that would be better then the crap we are fed right now.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

YES YES YES ! said:


> Instead of Raw just have two hours of AJ being crazy and stalking people that would be better then the crap we are fed right now.


That's what I said lol. (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

One thing WCW 2000 had going for it was unpredictability. Oh sure, there was plenty of fuckery going around, no one's denying that, but it kinda made you want to tune in just to see what the fuck they were gonna do next lol. WWE, on the other hand, is about as predictable as it gets these days.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised with Vince surposivly returning next week. I bet it'll be some bullshit we've seen before, Big Show Vs John Cena, and It'll prob have some stupid stipulation, If Big Show wins, John laurinitus watever will remain GM, if Cena wins Vince Mcmahon will be reinstated as the GM, I really wouldn't be surprised if that happens. Hope not!!!. Honestly the best thing would be him walking out, saying your fired, however i'm going to leave my son inlaw triple h in charge or something. Can't see Vince being on tv much with his huge workload. Though off the ball park it's prob only for him to promote some new wwe thing.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

ChromeMan said:


> One thing WCW 2000 had going for it was unpredictability. Oh sure, there was plenty of fuckery going around, no one's denying that, but it kinda made you want to tune in just to see what the fuck they were gonna do next lol. WWE, on the other hand, is about as predictable as it gets these days.


I couldn't agree more. WCW 2000 had its share of problems, but at least they gave us a reason to tune in each and every week.


----------



## Rocky_Mark0000 (May 31, 2012)

WCW 2000 was far better than WWE now.
I'm telling you guys, WWE is catching up TNA level right now.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT9c7Yr2vCo 

I went on this video so I could post it somewhere, and made the mistake of looking at the top comments. They just enraged me. Someone getting dismissed as a troll for not enjoying that shit? Unreal.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

Youtube and wwe.com forums are mainly full of fat soccer moms and obese 7-14 year olds.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



itsmadness said:


> Youtube and wwe.com forums are mainly full of fat soccer moms and obese 7-14 year olds.


LOL. Sounds about right though.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

charles robinson's face at 3:59 
WOOOO


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



FlyLikeCat said:


> charles robinson's face at 3:59
> WOOOO


:lmao yeah everyone on YT just cares about that too.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



itsmadness said:


> Youtube and wwe.com forums are mainly full of fat soccer moms and obese 7-14 year olds.


True  But even by their standards I'm surprised that they could enjoy that pish. Not that long ago I was an obese 7-14 year old and I would be sickened after watching that tosh.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

Why not? it wasn't "Wow money entertainment", but it was a decent, mildly entertaining angle for an horrendously stale concept show. People loved it, live and at home.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



itsmadness said:


> Youtube and wwe.com forums are mainly full of fat soccer moms and obese 7-14 year olds.


Yeeeep.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

Better than most of the other shit that's going on. Other than the Punk storyline what is there? I mean for Christ's sake the man feuding with Cena in the biggest feud on Raw right now wasn't even there..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



Pacmanboi said:


> Better than most of the other shit that's going on.


thats no excuse for giving us Cena in 2 comic matches in a month. Both matches were main events of the show, one of them was the main event at a FUCKING PPV. There is no reason these elaborate squash matches need to take place.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



R'Albin said:


> True  But even by their standards I'm surprised that they could enjoy that pish. Not that long ago I was an obese 7-14 year old and I would be sickened after watching that tosh.


Different people have different tastes. 

I'm not sure why people here are upset at what is geared primarily to a young demographic. Not a casual fan's fault they like what's being served to them. What is funny though is that a lot of the negative comments talk about sinking buy rates, viewership numbers and all that other jazz. What _exactly_ are they hoping to achieve there? Watching late teens and adults vent on what kids like is poor to say the least.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



-Skullbone- said:


> Different people have different tastes.
> 
> I'm not sure why people here are upset at what is geared primarily to a young demographic. Not a casual fan's fault they like what's being served to them. What is funny though is that a lot of the negative comments talk about sinking buy rates, viewership numbers and all that other jazz. What _exactly_ are they hoping to achieve there? Watching late teens and adults vent on what kids like is poor to say the least.


What enraged me was the fact that the commenter(Who we can't be sure is a kid) dismissed someone who didn't like the match as a "troll". How exactly? 

And I was more stunned that they liked it than anything else. I honestly couldn't find any sort of entertainment in it.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

If i was 10 years old i would've enjoyed it. Problem is that i'm in my late twenties.. So no i don't enjoy alot that the WWE has been putting out for the last 8 years or so.
Honestly i can live with a PG rating, i'm not a fan of hardcore matches with blood but come on WWE, it wouldn't hurt you to put good matches on the show instead of this crap!


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

It was pretty much softcore fetish gay porn (not that there is anything wrong with that, different strokes for different folks). Cena manhandling Cole, ripping his clothes off, pouring BBQ sauce all over him... so on and so forth.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

It's not just Youtube.. Same crap happens on Dirtsheets. LOP is a perfect example. 90% of the time if you say something negative about WWE the thumbsdown clan comes out of the woodwork and your comment will be like 30 thumbs down votes. Forums are the best place to talk WWE. At least you'll get a different opinion from different people instead of tugging the company line.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



Rock316AE said:


> Why not? it wasn't "Wow money entertainment", but it was a decent, mildly entertaining angle for an horrendously stale concept show. People loved it, live and at home.


Oh please if it involved Bryan or Punk you'd hate it as much as we hate it with Cena and Cole.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



R'Albin said:


> What enraged me was the fact that the commenter(Who we can't be sure is a kid) dismissed someone who didn't like the match as a "troll". How exactly?
> 
> And I was more stunned that they liked it than anything else. I honestly couldn't find any sort of entertainment in it.


The collective audience isn't made up entirely around kids; just a large portion of it that the company models a large section around. Having an obnoxious know-it-all (who, in all likelihood, is older than the majority there) stomp all over your cyber haven is certainly going to incite unwanted negativity.

With all due respect, I think you're expecting too much from WWE. It seems not many people do, which is perhaps a reason why all the data compilations fans collect point south. I can't see why you'd be expecting to like something that isn't taken all that seriously from those around your age or loved by those many years your younger. That's also not taking into account the fans who think it's real.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> I get where you're coming from. The WCW 2000 PPVs were things of legend because they were so bad. That being said, what exactly about the PPVs made them horrendous? Look at OTL 2012-there was one good match on the card, Bryan vs Punk. That's basically a Billy Kidman vs Rey Mysterio match on a grander scale. Its the highlight of the night in terms of wrestling ability (pure technicality vs more high flying/luchadore), and both participants are super over with the crowd. You can put both guys in and its almost guaranteed a good match. The rest of the show is total crap, whether it be Goldberg vs Kronik or Cena vs John Laurinaitis in the main event. There's terrible booking on both sides-I STILL think that as horrible as some of the decisions WCW made, WWE has equaled with totally killing Brock Lesnar at ER. This is junior fantasy booker 101 stuff, and they fucked it up because they couldn't cope with the thought of their shitty, lame golden boy that they throw in our faces not going over the big UFC threat. As a result, Vince has just flushed 5 mil right down the can because any momentum he built up was gone, all to basically say fuck you to the UFC. And guess what? Dana White doesn't care, he's busy running a company that puts out a QUALITY product that does huge buys for events, while Vince is being a petty dick like some 10 year old. Well who is laughing now, Vinnie? This Brock situation alone pisses me off because they had the chance to do something absolutely tremendous, after ruining summer of Punk and doing a crappy build up to the supposed biggest Wrestlemania main event ever, and they fucked it up so badly.
> 
> Think of it like this-if a chef overcooks a souffle, you cut him some slack because its hard to get it right. If the chef fucks it up by taking the souffle and putting gunpowder in it, you shake your head because what he did was retarded and he failed on such a basic level. That is it right there-with this Brock thing, they failed on such a basic level that it is fucking embarrassing and they should be ashamed.
> 
> But to go a step further and have mostly naked Michael Cole be covered in BBQ sauce while Cena laughs like a moron...I WOULD expect that from WCW 2000, so to see it in this day and age, it shows the WWE hasn't learned, and that makes it all the worse.


I agree with this and at the moment I am picking the whole show apart after the Brock loss - although the badness speaks for itself anyway and Cole was great in that opening promo as he was 100% correct with what he was saying

although the crowd now does seem 100% behind Cena so maybe all the non-kids and non-women are finally staying away for good and in the long run that will be bad for WWE


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

Little kids would enjoy that shit but Vince don't care about the adult fans.There is more money to be made in the kids as they will nag their parents to buy every crappy merchandise going.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

I'd have enjoyed it had it not been the main event. It just makes WWE look ridiculous imo.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

I think the most unusual comments were those wanting to see a rematch on the next PPV. Really? You want to see a guy drag an announcer in the ring for no reason at all, bully him, and then layer him in BBQ sauce? How about watching a well wrestled main event instead? As much as people complain about poor booking, if this is the stuff fans view as good wrestling and PPV worthy, I can see why they don't try to book well. Fans will buy into anything.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

So bored. Kofi and Truth cant sell at all. They come into the ring with bandages ffs (was that necessary?) and they still performed all their highflying moves with ease. Oh god the sauce? why oh why are they marketing sauce? Stick to the flipping show. Its dying. Bring the end of the PG era. Its no coincidence that since July 08 the ratings have plummeted.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

It amused me, yes, however at the end when I realised they'd put THIS above Punk or an actual wrestling match, I did feel ashamed of myself for ever enjoying it.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



itsmadness said:


> Youtube and wwe.com forums are mainly full of fat soccer moms and obese 7-14 year olds.


My girlfriend liked it, in fact it was her favourite part of the show. She isn't a fat, a soccer mom or a child. See sig for details/full analysis of the show from both our perspectives.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

It was enjoyable until the Main Event..


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

Some like it and some dont.

Just like I think its completely retarded how some can enjoy any of the Adam Sandler movies, but some do.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



CaptainObvious said:


> I think the most unusual comments were those wanting to see a rematch on the next PPV. Really? You want to see a guy drag an announcer in the ring for no reason at all, bully him, and then layer him in BBQ sauce? How about watching a well wrestled main event instead? As much as people complain about poor booking, if this is the stuff fans view as good wrestling and PPV worthy, I can see why they don't try to book well. Fans will buy into anything.


There's no reason why it can't be a show can't be well-wrestled in addition to underpinning the key interest of seeing the face defeat the heel. People loathe Cole, so it was the equivalent of gold for them to watch Cena humiliate him. I'm also sure they'll be willing to see Cena topple the Big Show (who's generating the most personal interest in years, which is a credit to his great performances). They're just kids; political correctness is a concept they're still yet to properly understand so they can't see through the hypocrisy of the company or Cena's block-headed character traits.

One thing that really should be addressed is making the top heels (at the very least) thoroughly unlikeable. It took a fair bit of persuading to get Punk over to the audience's good side because he was so despicable as the Straight-Edge Saviour. Even if the guy's a twit in real life, people wanted to see him get his head handed to him on a silver platter. One of the few straight-up hate able characters I can think of at the moment is Ambrose and he'll only be stepping up in the coming months (he can be watered down as much as possible, he just screams heel at its core). Guys like Rhodes, Ziggler and even Del Rio need something that makes the audience detest them rather than just smile and boo at the passing showmen. So far, that group has only shown slithers of what is needed to get the dynamism back into the bad guys.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tensai should have beaten John Cena after Big Show coming in to interfere. Cena becomes distracted, and Tensai catches him at the most crucial time for his finisher. Hell, just to add some excitement to the match Tensai should have kicked out of the Attitude Adjustment. That would have made him a legit beast, and with Cena losing unfairly it still gives Tensai the credibility for kicking out of the Attitude Adjustment.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



just1988 said:


> My girlfriend liked it, in fact it was her favourite part of the show. She isn't a fat, a soccer mom or a child. See sig for details/full analysis of the show from both our perspectives.


She's just imaginary and lives in Canada?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

They're sheep. These are the same type of marks who bashed WCW 2000 crap. At least the Viagra on a Pole match wouldn't main event a top show.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



adamheadtrip said:


> She's just imaginary and lives in Canada?


Erm, okay.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



Rock316AE said:


> Why not? it wasn't "Wow money entertainment", but it was a decent, mildly entertaining angle for an horrendously stale concept show. People loved it, live and at home.


Please, like an ealier post stated if Bryan or Punk would've been in Cena's spot in the at segment you would have killed it.

I am sure there are people out there who truly enjoyed it which is fine, but I was definitely not one of them considering I saw the same thing at OTL just w/o the interference costing Cena the match this time. It wasn;t as terrible as some people are making it out to be though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



just1988 said:


> My girlfriend liked it, in fact it was her favourite part of the show. She isn't a fat, a soccer mom or a child. See sig for details/full analysis of the show from both our perspectives.


Dude!
I could barely understand what you were saying.
But you had that eye candy next to you so I continued to watch.
Onya!


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



just1988 said:


> My girlfriend liked it, in fact it was her favourite part of the show. She isn't a fat, a soccer mom or a child. See sig for details/full analysis of the show from both our perspectives.


Talk about getting a girl out of your league jk. It was my girlfriend like that part of the show too. And tbh it was proberly the only entertaining part of the show, the Db/punk angle is very uinterresting, still dont get why they are feuding.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



Rock316AE said:


> Why not? it wasn't "Wow money entertainment", but it was a decent, mildly entertaining angle for an horrendously stale concept show. People loved it, live and at home.


That was not real entartaintment.

This is real entertaintment : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwcM1l1X7Cg


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

No it was silly and stupid WTF is Vince thinking scripting a match with John Cena and Michael Cole??? I remember the old days of Raw where main event matches were awesome and had me gripped


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



Hemen said:


> That was not real entartaintment.
> 
> This is real entertaintment : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwcM1l1X7Cg


Bork Laser?
Gooby pls


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

I didn't mind the whole thing with Cena and Cole (and Tensai). I was entertained and enjoyed the main event.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



Hemen said:


> That was not real entartaintment.
> 
> This is real entertaintment : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwcM1l1X7Cg


I never said that it was "entertainment", let alone "real entertainment". Just that with all the boring crap on the show, that was something you can watch with a smirk, nothing more. Maybe it's because of my mentality that I already know that they're hopeless. 

I agree on Lesnar/Gowen BTW, the fact that a beatdown in wrestling is so memorable, says it all.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wanna know why Jerry Lawler just happens to keep three bottles of BBQ sauce underneath his desk 'just incase', incase what? He gets a bit peckish and fancies a couple of glasses?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

There couldn't be a better segment to sum up the product at the moment. It was garbage television through and through.

These sort of angles only ever work when there's genuine conflict. There was no sense of satisfaction in what Cena was doing, because there was no "revenge" to be gained. Michael Cole has done nothing to John Cena. It was just a big muscly wrestler throwing his weight around, bullying a scrawny commentator for no apparent reason. Hell, even John Lauranitus has done next to nothing to warrant Cena's wrath. It's poor booking, and because of the fact that no one ever gets 1up on John Cena, the perceived "fun" of an angle like this is nowhere to be seen. 

What made Austin/McMahon so much fun was the fact that Austin was humilating an evil boss who had made his life a living hell. There was a point to the act, and in every confrontation, at least a modicum of revenge. It also helped that Austin and McMahon are two of the most charismatic, entertaining characters of all time. Current John Cena and any form of Michael Cole? Not so much.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

Ok, nobody that's in the IWC and YWC cares or finding 20 reasons why this segment sucked. If people liked it, so what let them be. They aren't going to change how they mold their product with people going on th same redundant rants of how certain elements in the WWE suck, like we haven't had those discussions since the early days of the IWC.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*

Cena is playing a heels role. Makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



Rock316AE said:


> I never said that it was "entertainment", let alone "real entertainment". Just that with all the boring crap on the show, that was something you can watch with a smirk, nothing more. Maybe it's because of my mentality that I already know that they're hopeless.
> 
> I agree on Lesnar/Gowen BTW, the fact that a beatdown in wrestling is so memorable, says it all.


Well i agree with you with that is something that you can watch with a smirk. But if you think about how the maineventes were done in the attitude era and ruthless agression era. This is pretty bad for a mainevent, but most mainevents recently have been bad too. 

Yeah, that Lesnar match was brutal. But it a smart idea by Vince to have him do that, because that made heat for Lesnar at summerslam.

I personally hope that Lesnar, Batista somebody returns in the summer to make WWE interesting from June to August.


----------



## dizzymizzlizziac (Jun 6, 2012)

It's bad enough that it's the Cena Show every week - now it's stooping to covering Big Johnny and Michael Cole in fire extinguishing foam and condoments. If the E's gonna screw its viewers over this hard, they could at least throw in some lubricant first.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Zig Zag from the top, and it should be over. 1,2,3. Who cares if its Sheamus and he's the champ? ITS HIS FINISHER FFS, NOT ONLY THAT BUT MODIFIED FROM THE TOP ROPE. That should have be devestating and put anybody down, even just for a second. Why couldn't Ziggler get the roll up after that in an upset victory? It wouldn't really make Sheamus look bad at all and would do wonders for Zig to get a win over the WHC. The match did nothing for nobody even though it was entertaining, thats only because the competitors are really good. But the outcome is the reason why nobody can't get over! FFS GIVE ZIGGLER A WIN ALREADY, I KNOW HE'S A HEEL BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN HE HAS TO AUTOMATICALLY LOOSE. 

/rant.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> ITS HIS FINISHER FFS


Are you new? Finishers in the new and improved PG WWE have been a joke for awhile now. People kick out of finishers like it's a hobby anymore.. This is nothing new.


----------



## rizzotherat (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: People actually enjoyed Monday's Main Event?*



Therapy said:


> It's not just Youtube.. Same crap happens on Dirtsheets. LOP is a perfect example


Despite not being a dirtsheet?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Prediction: Next week on RAW Vince McMahon fires Johnny Ace in the opening. Then at the end of the show there's Cena fuckery or maybe Triple H shit which leads some how to Johnny Ace getting his job back.

Basically I'm saying it'll be more bait-and-switch bullshit.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Zig Zag from the top, and it should be over. 1,2,3. Who cares if its Sheamus and he's the champ? ITS HIS FINISHER FFS, NOT ONLY THAT BUT MODIFIED FROM THE TOP ROPE. That should have be devestating and put anybody down, even just for a second. Why couldn't Ziggler get the roll up after that in an upset victory? It wouldn't really make Sheamus look bad at all and would do wonders for Zig to get a win over the WHC. The match did nothing for nobody even though it was entertaining, thats only because the competitors are really good. But the outcome is the reason why nobody can't get over! FFS GIVE ZIGGLER A WIN ALREADY, I KNOW HE'S A HEEL BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN HE HAS TO AUTOMATICALLY LOOSE.
> 
> /rant.


Agreed. I was facepalming when Sheamus kicked out.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This show was a massive piece of shit.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Not far wrong. 

BTW: Did anyone find out why Tensai came to the ring, gave Cena his finisher and then left and did nothing else?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jobberwacky said:


> Not far wrong.
> 
> BTW: Did anyone find out why Tensai came to the ring, gave Cena his finisher and then left and did nothing else?


Yeah I had to question that too. You know they just threw that in there to add a bit of drama but it made Hentai look like a fucking dipshit for not following up on it.

The writers don't think anything through...ever. Morons


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit, apart from the Punk, Bryan, Kane segment, Raw was crap, and they are going to 3 hours?

God help us. Fuck this company.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

doc31 said:


> Holy shit, apart from the Punk, Bryan, Kane segment, Raw was crap, and they are going to 3 hours?
> 
> God help us. Fuck this company.


I agree, I pray that they know what a stupid idea this is tbh.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW! I know Arthur Rosenberg. He's TJ Mack. He is a great highflyer on the indy circuit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

_"The dominant Tensai suffered his first defeat last week against John Cena, but his interference during the Cena-Michael Cole match that followed shows the expatriate Superstar has no intention of letting the loss slow him down. Tensai has been a favorite of John Laurinaitis’, and “Big Johnny” will likely want Mr. McMahon to see his handpicked enforcer in action this week. The only question remains, who will he face?"_

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm only watching to see Vince McMahon's return. Everything else, I couldn't care less.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Zig Zag from the top, and it should be over. 1,2,3. Who cares if its Sheamus and he's the champ? ITS HIS FINISHER FFS, NOT ONLY THAT BUT MODIFIED FROM THE TOP ROPE. That should have be devestating and put anybody down, even just for a second. Why couldn't Ziggler get the roll up after that in an upset victory? It wouldn't really make Sheamus look bad at all and would do wonders for Zig to get a win over the WHC. The match did nothing for nobody even though it was entertaining, thats only because the competitors are really good. But the outcome is the reason why nobody can't get over! FFS GIVE ZIGGLER A WIN ALREADY, I KNOW HE'S A HEEL BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN HE HAS TO AUTOMATICALLY LOOSE.
> 
> /rant.


Just a small point, but if my memory doesn't fail me it was a Famouser off the top, which is his secondary finisher, rather than a Zig-Zag, which makes it slightly more acceptable.

Still, I agree with the sentiment.


----------

